# Senza parole



## Borzi (6 Gennaio 2011)

Ciao a tutti
non avrei mai immaginato di scrivere tutto cio', ho sempre pensato che a me non sarebbe mai successo e invece...
Ho 30 anni e sono sposata da 9 mesi con un uomo di 37 anni .
io e mio marito lavoriamo insieme da diversi anni, vengo a scoprire che mi tradisce con una mia cara amica nonche' collega di lavoro che ha 20 anni piu' di me, anche lei sposata e con un figlio di 30 anni.
Mi tradisce con lei da circa 3 anni.
Il tutto avveniva in ufficio ovviamente i due aspettavano che io uscissi per andare a casa e poi si divertivano.
I due hanno sempre fatto solo sesso poco rispettoso, volgare e senza ritegno.

Io ho sposato questa persona 9 mesi fa e non ho l'interruttore sui miei sentimenti, sono ferita, distrutta sotto tutti i punti di vista...
mio marito ne e' rimasto anche lui profondamente scosso (e vorrei vedere), sta andando da uno psicologo e non passa giorno in cui non mi rassicura e non chiede perdono per il disastro che ha combinato nella mia vita.
Gli amici mi hanno vivamente consigliato di allontanarmi da una persona cosi' falsa, io al momento non me la sento di buttare via tutto quanto ma ogni santo giorno ricordo quel che mi ha fatto e no riesco a vedere nulla di roseo in futuro, potro' mai fidarmi di una persona che e' arrivata a fare tanto male?potro' mai stare serena a casa sapendo mio marito fuori di casa?ad oggi assolutamente no..e chiedo a voi sempre che ne abbiate voglia di darmi una mano, un consiglio.....quello che volete insomma purche' mi aiutiate a capire come gestire la situazione...


----------



## Mari' (6 Gennaio 2011)

Borzi ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti
> non avrei mai immaginato di scrivere tutto cio', ho sempre pensato che a me non sarebbe mai successo e invece...
> Ho 30 anni e *sono sposata da 9 mesi* con un uomo di 37 anni .
> io e mio marito lavoriamo insieme da diversi anni, vengo a scoprire che mi tradisce con una mia cara amica nonche' collega di lavoro che ha 20 anni piu' di me, anche lei sposata e con un figlio di 30 anni.
> ...



Cazzarola  la relazione era da prima del matrimonio  bel tipino ... Borzi tu cosa vuoi fare? ... ce la fai a perdonare?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Gennaio 2011)

Per me una cosa così e' troppo squallida... E bada che te lo dice una che ha tradito... Ma secondo me anche quando si tradisce ci vuole sempre un minimo di rispetto... E aspettare che tu esca x trombare con una che per di più e' tua amica mi sembra troppo


----------



## Mari' (6 Gennaio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Per me una cosa così e' troppo squallida... E bada che te lo dice una che ha tradito... Ma secondo me anche quando si tradisce ci vuole sempre un minimo di rispetto... E aspettare che tu esca x trombare con una che per di più e' tua amica mi sembra troppo


La domanda viene spontanea (diceva Lubrano) ma perche' si e' sposato, perche'? :incazzato:


----------



## aristocat (6 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> La domanda viene spontanea (diceva Lubrano) ma perche' si e' sposato, perche'? :incazzato:


Ah, le convenzioni sociali 
no, sorry, era una battuta; le ragioni profonde del perchè sposarsi le sa solo lui :blank:


----------



## Mari' (6 Gennaio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ah, le convenzioni sociali
> no, sorry, era una battuta; le ragioni profonde del perchè sposarsi le sa solo lui :blank:



Borzi e' andata via, forse domani raccontera' di piu'  .


----------



## Mari' (6 Gennaio 2011)

Buonanotte bimbe  .


----------



## astonished (6 Gennaio 2011)

Borzi ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti
> non avrei mai immaginato di scrivere tutto cio', ho sempre pensato che a me non sarebbe mai successo e invece...
> Ho 30 anni e sono sposata da 9 mesi con un uomo di 37 anni .
> io e mio marito lavoriamo insieme da diversi anni, vengo a scoprire che mi tradisce con una mia cara amica nonche' collega di lavoro che ha 20 anni piu' di me, anche lei sposata e con un figlio di 30 anni.
> ...


Ciao Borzi,
mi dispiace tanto per quanto ho letto: posso immaginare come ti senti.

Tu hai scoperto del tradimento nel corso dei primi mesi del vostro matrimonio quando solitamemte inizia la vera conoscenza reciproca e forse hai scoperto di aver sposato una persona che non conoscevi bene.

Da quanto tempo eravate fisanzati prima di sposarvi ? averte convissuto prima del matrimonio? quanti anni fa avete deciso di sposarvi?  Ti pongo queste domande per capire meglio il contesto e magari di addurre qualche motivazione a fronte di tue eventuali risposte.

Solitamente io consiglio sempre di tentare un recupro del rapporto ma nel tuo caso mi riesce difficile: il colpo è troppo basso e vigliacco.

Tirati su però: sei giovane, hai 30 anni, il marcio è in loro tu, comunque vada sei pulita, e questo tienilo bene in mente, soprattutto nei momenti di sconforto che di certo avrai con una certa frequenza. Non abbatterti: hai già dimostrato di essere di gran lunga più sincera e matura di tuo marito, ma scusa non mi veiene di chiamarlo così, non lo merita.

Ciao.


----------



## MK (6 Gennaio 2011)

Ciao Borzi, benvenuta. Tuo marito va dallo psicologo, bene, ma è una decisione sua o un modo per salvarsi in extremis? In quanto alla tua amica nonchè collega di lavoro, le hai parlato, lavorate ancora insieme?
Tre anni sono tanti, difficile che si risolva una situazione del genere.


----------



## aristocat (6 Gennaio 2011)

Borzi, cara, 
mi dispiace molto quello che ti è capitato. 
Credo che ogni tua decisione futura dipenderà tanto anche da _come_ tuo marito si comporterà da oggi in avanti. Se vedrai _vero pentimento_ e _vera voglia di "amarti e onorarti"_ oppure no.
Ma non solo, sul piatto ci sono anche tutti i tuoi sentimenti (oggi rimessi drasticamente in discussione), il tuo carattere e la tua sensibilità anche.
Le ferite si rimargineranno oppure no? Ci saranno margini per continuare con lui oppure occorrerà chiudere?
Questo lo capirai solo con il tempo, è una cosa che varia da situazione a situazione ... e da persona a persona.

Fatti forza ... e drizza le antenne!

un abbraccio.


----------



## Borzi (6 Gennaio 2011)

Eccomi...
Dunque, io e mio marito siamo stati insieme per 3 anni prima di sposarci, un anno lo abbiamo fatto convivendo.
Ci sono giorni in cui mi sento forte e penso che si potrebbe recuperare tutto...altri come oggi ad esempio in cui mi guardo indietro e vedo questo macigno insostenibile...
Io a causa di questo disastro ho anche perso il lavoro, anche loro due sono stati allontanati in quanto oramai tutti sapevano tutto e l'azienda nonpoteva permettersi un segreto cosi' grande e squallido.
Per la serie..io andavo in ospedale a dare da mangiare a mia suocera e i due si mettevano daccordo su come tromb.qualche minuto dopo.
Lei e' stata tremenda con me, addirittura ogni giorno andavamo a bere il caffe' insieme  con confidenze molto profonde e affettivamente importanti (sono invece convinta chelo erano per me...lei mi studiava semplicemente)
Uscivamo anche in 4 la sera...lei ha voluto parlarmi, mi ha detto che loro due facevano solo sesso morboso, senza rispetto e che entrambi non riuscivano ad uscire da questo meccanismo..ha anche avuto il coraggio di incolparmi per avere perso il lavoro con una frase del tipo..Borzi guarda che tutti lo fanno in ufficio, ma non per questo devono essere licenziati, ma vi rendete conto della bassezza di questa qui?e tra l'altro è brutta come una racchia, cosa che io non ritengo di essere in primis perchè sono stata dotata di un cervello che funziona.
Il lavoro io l'ho trovato cosi' come mio marito ma capite quanto possa essere difficile?
Mio marito non ha una bella situazione famigliare alle spalle, non so se in questo momento lo stia giustificando per questo.
Ha una famiglia che non ha mai dialogato, un padre che ha commesso lo stesso errore all'insaputa dei figli..lo ha confidato solo a me...ifigli che hanno vissuto un periodo in cui l'importante era portare i soldi a casa e il dialogo a tavola era ridotto allo zero.
Un esempio stupido?il regalo della comunione glielo hanno dato mentre era in bagno..tieni questo e' per la comunione...giusto per farvi capire il grado di sensibilita' nel fare le cose
Io non so se la mancanza di determinati valori possa averlo portato a comportarsi in questa maniera.
Lui e' gia' stato sposato e anche in quel caso ha tradito la moglie per una sposata e poi ha chiesto il divorzio in quanto innamorate di quell'altra che ovviamente lo voleva solo usare.
e' evidente che gli mancano le basi....che sinceramente credevo si fossero costruite in questi anni ma ho cannato alla grande.
Sicuramente sto scrivendo in maniera confusionaria e chiedo scusa ma non mi e' molto facile scrivere tutte queste cose senza le lacrime agli occhi.
Io non riesco ad accettare la fine di tutto questo e allo stesso tempo non so come fare ad andare avanti senza avere crisi di nervi ogni due per tre


----------



## Borzi (6 Gennaio 2011)

Aggiungo che una volta scoperto il tradimento lei mi ha supplicata di non dire nulla a suo marito perchè poverino ne avrebbe sofferto troppo.
Che schifo...che schifo


----------



## aristocat (6 Gennaio 2011)

Che dire... 
Che tu perda il tuo lavoro per questa vicenda che non dipende da te  grida vendetta al cospetto del Cielo! Ma come è possibile?


----------



## Daniele (6 Gennaio 2011)

Scusa una domanda, ma tu avevi un contratto a tempo determinato che non ti è stato rinnovato? Perchè tu hai perso il lavoro e non quella puttanona? Scusa, ma lei ha un marito? Perchè se si...ecco essendo stata una amica del cazzo, vai dal marito e digli tutto quello che ti ha detto lei, compreso che tutti fanno sesso in ufficio.
Una amica che si scopa tuo marito, per tuo marito è la colpa grave del tradimento, per la tua amica è di aver tradito l'amicizia, praticamente un tradimento pari a quello di tuo marito...però con lei non hai legami.


----------



## Daniele (6 Gennaio 2011)

Borzi ha detto:


> Aggiungo che una volta scoperto il tradimento lei mi ha supplicata di non dire nulla a suo marito perchè poverino ne avrebbe sofferto troppo.
> Che schifo...che schifo


Fai il contrario...ovviamente in presenza di lei :up: Mentre dici tutto guardala in faccia e sorridi, vedrai andare in fumo non solo il marito, ma anche lei, perchè se rimaneva sposata con lui c'era un motivo.
Poi vedi che fare con tuo marito, visto che lui scopava quandfo tu andavi ad accudire la suocera...bhe sai che ti direi? Un bel calcio in culo e poi visto che sei stata sputtanata pubblicamente in azienda una bella denuncia, in caso di sputtanamenti di questa rilevanza potresti avere anche dei soldi...che fanno sempre bene per ricominciare.
Auguri, ma nel tuo caso no vedo alcun motivo per continuare.


----------



## MK (6 Gennaio 2011)

Borzi ha detto:


> Eccomi...
> Dunque, io e mio marito siamo stati insieme per 3 anni prima di sposarci,


Quindi relazione parallela. Sì cara Borzi, credo davvero ci sia lo spazio per un serio disturbo di personalità di tuo marito, la fidanzata (poi moglie) da una parte e l'amante (per il sesso morboso) dall'altra. Però ora non lavorate più insieme, lui va dallo psicologo, con lei non si vede più (spero )... Cosa c'è che non va? Non te la senti di continuare a vivere con lui?


----------



## MK (6 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Una amica che si scopa tuo marito, per tuo marito è la colpa grave del tradimento, per la tua amica è di aver tradito l'amicizia, praticamente un tradimento pari a quello di tuo marito...però con lei non hai legami.


Secondo me il tradimento di un'amica vale doppio.


----------



## Daniele (6 Gennaio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Secondo me il tradimento di un'amica vale doppio.


E' questo che non va MK, un tradimento così davvero è assurdo per un uomo o una donna, una totale mancanza di rispetto che porta il tradito a sentirsi alla stregua di un kleenex. E' semplicemente una vicenda sporca sporca sporca.


----------



## Mari' (6 Gennaio 2011)

Borzi ha detto:


> Eccomi...
> Dunque, io e mio marito siamo stati insieme per 3 anni prima di sposarci, un anno lo abbiamo fatto convivendo.
> Ci sono giorni in cui mi sento forte e penso che si potrebbe recuperare tutto...altri come oggi ad esempio in cui mi guardo indietro e vedo questo macigno insostenibile...
> Io a causa di questo disastro ho anche perso il lavoro, anche loro due sono stati allontanati in quanto oramai tutti sapevano tutto e l'azienda nonpoteva permettersi un segreto cosi' grande e squallido.
> ...



Cara Borzi, un bel :calcio: senza pieta' ... questo (tuo marito) non cambia manco se Cristo ritorna sulla terra ... pensa a TE e scappa, sei ancora tanto giovane, non sprecare la tua vita con gentaglia del genere.

Buon 2011!


----------



## Borzi (6 Gennaio 2011)

I due oltre ad avere una relazione sess si scrivevano anche in chat..cosa che io ho beccato e per questa la violazione della privacy il posto l'ho perso io..e loro due perchè scop. in ufficio.
Lui sta andando da uno psicologo, io stessa l'ho accompagnato la prima volta,  il dottore ha detto che al di la' della zoccola che e^l'altra che lui non riesce ad individuare l'importanza dei valori come se bisognasse ricominciare da capo.Pare che quella gli dicesse che non facevano del male a nessuno e che la loro relazione era al di la' di tutto, e lui come un idiota furbo e senza cervello le e' andato dietro senza porsi nessuna domanda..e vorrei vedere gli faceva troppo comodo avere la moglie bella e brava a casa che lo aspettava con la cena pronta e la zocc. in ufficio--
io vorrei solo che mi aiutaste a capire se posso passare questo dolore e cosi' perdonare oppure chiudere questo libro


----------



## MK (6 Gennaio 2011)

Borzi ha detto:


> -
> io vorrei solo che mi aiutaste a capire se posso passare questo dolore e cosi' perdonare oppure chiudere questo libro


Dipende da quello che vuoi tu. La situazione è molto difficile, non è la sbandata di una sera, sono tre anni di doppio tradimento. Io non ce la farei a sopportare, ma se lo ami davvero puoi tentare, forse.


----------



## Mari' (6 Gennaio 2011)

Borzi ha detto:


> I due oltre ad avere una relazione sess si scrivevano anche in chat..cosa che io ho beccato e per questa la violazione della privacy il posto l'ho perso io..e loro due perchè scop. in ufficio.
> Lui sta andando da uno psicologo, io stessa l'ho accompagnato la prima volta,  il dottore ha detto che al di la' della zoccola che e^l'altra che lui non riesce ad individuare l'importanza dei valori come se bisognasse ricominciare da capo.Pare che quella gli dicesse che non facevano del male a nessuno e che la loro relazione era al di la' di tutto, e lui come un idiota furbo e senza cervello le e' andato dietro senza porsi nessuna domanda..e vorrei vedere gli faceva troppo comodo avere la moglie bella e brava a casa che lo aspettava con la cena pronta e la zocc. in ufficio--
> io vorrei solo che mi aiutaste a capire se posso passare questo dolore e cosi' perdonare oppure *chiudere questo libro*


Quanto prima ... poi col tempo (anni) potrai (forse) anche perdonare, non perdere tempo.


----------



## Illuso (6 Gennaio 2011)

*Consiglio!!!*



Borzi ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti
> non avrei mai immaginato di scrivere tutto cio', ho sempre pensato che a me non sarebbe mai successo e invece...
> Ho 30 anni e sono sposata da 9 mesi con un uomo di 37 anni .
> io e mio marito lavoriamo insieme da diversi anni, vengo a scoprire che mi tradisce con una mia cara amica nonche' collega di lavoro che ha 20 anni piu' di me, anche lei sposata e con un figlio di 30 anni.
> ...


I consigli si sà vanno presi con le molle, però hai trent'anni, dopo 9 mesi di matrimonio sei a questo punto, indietro non si torna, il peso di tutto sto schifo è decisamente grande da sopportare e da supportare. Scappa, vattene, lascialo al suo sesso morboso, mandalo a fare in c... se dopo tre o quattro mesi che non lo vedi e non lo senti, provi ancora qualcosa per lui, o pensi che ti manchi, fai sempre in tempo a farlo rientrare nella tua vita, se invece (come credo) ti accorgi che sei tornata a respirare, a vivere una esistenza gratificante, vai per il divorzio, e con sto pò pò di esperienza incontrerai una persona che ti potrà dare la serenità che desideri. Per quanto riguarda la tua amica! non dire niente a suo marito, futtatenne, cazzi loro, semmai qualcuno, tuo marito, o la zoccola, ti scassassero le palle minacciali di spifferare tutto all'altro, ma non farlo sul serio. Trova qualcuno su cui appoggiarti, un amica i tuoi genitori, insomma qualcuno/a che ti aiuti, nel reale, a cui confidare il tuo malessere, vai da un avvocato (possibilmente donna) e chidi la separazione. Soffrirai ma col tempo tutto si aggiusterà.


----------



## Mari' (6 Gennaio 2011)

Illuso ha detto:


> I consigli si sà vanno presi con le molle, però hai trent'anni, dopo 9 mesi di matrimonio sei a questo punto, indietro non si torna, il peso di tutto sto schifo è decisamente grande da sopportare e da supportare. Scappa, vattene, lascialo al suo sesso morboso, mandalo a fare in c... se dopo tre o quattro mesi che non lo vedi e non lo senti, provi ancora qualcosa per lui, o pensi che ti manchi, fai sempre in tempo a farlo rientrare nella tua vita, se invece (come credo) ti accorgi che sei tornata a respirare, a vivere una esistenza gratificante, *vai per il divorzio*, e con sto pò pò di esperienza incontrerai una persona che ti potrà dare la serenità che desideri. Per quanto riguarda la tua amica! non dire niente a suo marito, futtatenne, cazzi loro, semmai qualcuno, tuo marito, o la zoccola, ti scassassero le palle minacciali di spifferare tutto all'altro, ma non farlo sul serio. Trova qualcuno su cui appoggiarti, un amica i tuoi genitori, insomma qualcuno/a che ti aiuti, nel reale, a cui confidare il tuo malessere, vai da un avvocato (possibilmente donna) e chidi la separazione. Soffrirai ma col tempo tutto si aggiusterà.



Pensandoci bene, sai una cosa Illu', la nostra nuova amica ha tutte le premesse per l'annullamento di questo matrimonio di merda  .


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Pensandoci bene, sai una cosa Illu', la nostra nuova amica ha tutte le premesse per l'annullamento di questo matrimonio di merda  .


Lo stavo pensando anch'io.

Benvenuta, Borzi.
Da traditrice: questa storia disonora tutti, i traditori, i traditi e tutto il genere umano.
E andavi pure a dare da mangiare a sua madre....
Ma come ha fatto un angelo come te a capitare in una "cosa" del genere?

Ce la fai a scomparire?

Nel senso di andartene lontano, possibilmente dall'altra parte del mondo.


----------



## Rita1973 (6 Gennaio 2011)

Borzi ha detto:


> Eccomi...
> Dunque, io e mio marito siamo stati insieme per 3 anni prima di sposarci, un anno lo abbiamo fatto convivendo.
> Ci sono giorni in cui mi sento forte e penso che si potrebbe recuperare tutto...altri come oggi ad esempio in cui mi guardo indietro e vedo questo macigno insostenibile...
> Io a causa di questo disastro ho anche perso il lavoro, anche loro due sono stati allontanati in quanto oramai tutti sapevano tutto e l'azienda nonpoteva permettersi un segreto cosi' grande e squallido.
> ...


 
Ciao,
mi vengono i brividi leggere la tua storia, io sono stata dall'altra parte della barricata, amante per alcunimesi del mio capo, non facevamo sesso inufficio anzi nessuno si è accorto di nulla che tra noi c'era qualcosa, e comunque non abbiamo fatto sesso assido in questi mesi, anzi avevamo instaurato una specie direlazione, iopoi purtroppo non o retto ed i sentimenti in parte alimentati anche da lui hanno preso il sopravvento, ma il tutto è durato alcuni mesi.
Di contro io non sono sposata ne convivo ne fidanzata.
NOn mi giustifico, sono caduta  punto e mi sto rialzando.
Ho evidenziato una parte del tuo post. 
Neanche io houna bella situazione familiare, ma non posso giustificare le mie cadute sempre per questo motivo!
Sono una persona bisognosa di affetto e di amore, cosa che non ho mai ricevuto, ma prima di tutto devo amare me stessa.
Ma non posso sempre porre davanti la frase magica.. eh.. ma io ho avuto uninfanzia difficile ho problemi con mio padre etc etc...
Sono scuse per non prendere atto che ci sono probelmi dentro di noi.
La cosa spaventosa è che questa relazione va avanti da tre anni e tutti e tre lavoravate nello stesso ambiente, mi chiedo come si fa a fingere e portare una maschera così grande per così tanto tempo?
Considerando poi che lui stesso è stato già sposato!
No non cambierà a meno che nonsubisce un forte schock, e anche li dipende dalla sua volonta di cambiare ....
Se suo padre pure è stato un traditore seriale, lui ha dentro di se questa figura, non vede altro comportamento ... è questa la sua linea il suo modo di rapportarsi con le donne perchè probabilmente è l'unco modo che ha visto.
Non so se mi so spiegare.
In questa situaizone non si possono dare consigli, ed io sono la meno adatta. 
Io a lui ho detto di lasciare stare le altre donne specie se single, e di sistemare i suoi problemi nella sua coppia.
Nel tuo caso, con ung esto così infimo da parte di tuo marito (che ti ha comunque sposata nonostante il tradimento, cosa inconcepibile per me), direi che un bel periodo sdi solitudine nonfarebbe male ad entrambi.
Lui per pensare, se ci riesce, e tu per riprenderti, vederlo tutti i giorni non so quanto bene possa farti, io gli sputerei tutti i giorni addosso.


----------



## Sterminator (6 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Pensandoci bene, sai una cosa Illu', la nostra nuova amica ha tutte le premesse per l'annullamento di questo matrimonio di merda  .


Non ho neanche finito di leggere la storia che stavo gia' per telefonare all'avvocheto della Sacra Rota....:mrgreen:

Borzi calci in culo a destra ed a manca fino a consumarti le scarpe ed uno solo anche a te pero' che ti sei sorchiata piu' o meno consapevolmente un pezzo di merda del genere...

a meno che la confessione a 360° (famiglia, padre,moglie, amante 1 , amante 2, varie ed eventuali) lo stronzo non te l'abbia fatto ieri...

pero' me pare strano...pe' racconta' tutta quella roba, ce voleno almeno 6 mesi...:mrgreen:

me dispias' ma se non ci sono manco figli ti va di lusso,  sfankulalo a razzo e levagli il piu' possibile...adda paga'...anche la pelle e te fai le poltrone nove...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (6 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Non ho neanche finito di leggere la storia che stavo gia' per telefonare all'avvocheto della Sacra Rota....:mrgreen:
> 
> Borzi calci in culo a destra ed a manca fino a consumarti le scarpe ed uno solo anche a te pero' che ti sei sorchiata piu' o meno consapevolmente un pezzo di merda del genere...
> 
> ...



*QUI,* ci voleva Persa :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl: con i suoi famosi sacchetti della monnezza :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sabina (6 Gennaio 2011)

Borzi ha detto:


> Eccomi...
> Dunque, io e mio marito siamo stati insieme per 3 anni prima di sposarci, un anno lo abbiamo fatto convivendo.
> Ci sono giorni in cui mi sento forte e penso che si potrebbe recuperare tutto...altri come oggi ad esempio in cui mi guardo indietro e vedo questo macigno insostenibile...
> Io a causa di questo disastro ho anche perso il lavoro, anche loro due sono stati allontanati in quanto oramai tutti sapevano tutto e l'azienda nonpoteva permettersi un segreto cosi' grande e squallido.
> ...


Mio dio, che brutta storia! 
Lei è una stronza di prima categoria... io non sono una persona vendicativa, ma te l'ha fatta molto sporca, soprattutto perché era una tua amica e una tua collega. Non so cosa farei nei tuoi panni, ma la tentazione di spifferare al marito sarebbe forte.
Solo tu puoi sapere e "percepire" se il rapporto con tuo marito è salvabile... dipende da come sei tu, da com'è lui .... la vedo dura comunque. Io ha 30 anni non so se vorrei passare la vita con una persona così.


----------



## Sterminator (6 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *QUI,* ci voleva Persa :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl: con i suoi famosi sacchetti della monnezza :rotfl::rotfl:


Ma facendo la differenziata o buttando tutto in discarica 'ndo cojo cojo?...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (6 Gennaio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Mio dio, che brutta storia!
> Lei è una stronza di prima categoria... io non sono una persona vendicativa, ma te l'ha fatta molto sporca, soprattutto perché era una tua amica e una tua collega. Non so cosa farei nei tuoi panni, ma la tentazione di spifferare al marito sarebbe forte.
> Solo tu puoi sapere e "percepire" se il rapporto con tuo marito è salvabile... dipende da come sei tu, da com'è lui .... la vedo dura comunque. Io ha 30 anni non so se vorrei passare la vita con una persona così.



Come al solito  perche' prendersela con l'amante  lo stronzo di razza e' suo marito, e' con lui che si e' sposata :incazzato:.


----------



## dave.one (6 Gennaio 2011)

Borzi ha detto:


> I due oltre ad avere una relazione sess si scrivevano anche in chat..cosa che io ho beccato e per questa la violazione della privacy il posto l'ho perso io..e loro due perchè scop. in ufficio.
> Lui sta andando da uno psicologo, io stessa l'ho accompagnato la prima volta,  il dottore ha detto che al di la' della zoccola che e^l'altra che lui non riesce ad individuare l'importanza dei valori come se bisognasse ricominciare da capo.Pare che quella gli dicesse che non facevano del male a nessuno e che la loro relazione era al di la' di tutto, e lui come un idiota furbo e senza cervello le e' andato dietro senza porsi nessuna domanda..e vorrei vedere gli faceva troppo comodo avere la moglie bella e brava a casa che lo aspettava con la cena pronta e la zocc. in ufficio--
> io vorrei solo che mi aiutaste a capire se posso passare questo dolore e cosi' perdonare oppure chiudere questo libro


Ciao Borzi, mi spiace alquanto per ciò che ti è capitato.
Anche al sottoscritto, più o meno, è capitata la stessa cosa. Ora sono un virtuale separato e me la vivo da solo (si fa per dire, ci sono 3 figli in ballo, quindi è solo un'eufemismo).
Vado avanti tra alti e bassi, penso al bene dei bimbi e, al contempo, a cosa mi potrà riservare il futuro, anche se, ed in tutta onestà, con una situazione del genere è difficilissimo anche e soltanto immaginarlo.
Sappi che il dolore non ti passerà subito, ci saranno alti e bassi, e si alterneranno, prima velocemente, poi più lentamente. Potrai perdonare (perché no?), ma dimenticare mai.
Posso soltanto dirti di cercare di uscire dai tuoi "canoni" quotidiani, di cercare delle distrazioni, novità, nuove amicizie, interessi ed hobbies. Solo questi ti aiuteranno a passare quei momenti "vuoti" dove ti sembrerà soltanto di sprofondare...
Un caro saluto.


----------



## Borzi (6 Gennaio 2011)

Per la cronaca...io quando ho visto la vecchiaccia le ho detto che visto che erano stati cosi' furbi da farci uscire tutti e 4 insieme, visto che mi avevano fatto conoscere il marito o glielo diceva lei o glielo avrei detto io.
Fatto sta che la signora ha confessato, pare le abbia prese dal marito con cui e' sposata da 28 anni, ma questo non mi tocca per niente..quello che mi tocca e' successo dopo...il marito ha iniziato a tenpestarmi di telefonate per dirmi che razza di marito avevo, (come per magia sua moglie era diventata una santa)mi ha detto che prima o poi lo fara' fuori.
Ha iniziato a seguire sia me che mio marito e tutto questo perchè da me vuole sapere tutta la verita' (che la chieda alla zocc) e segue lui per farlo fuori...ma poi lo segue e basta perchè quando lui si ferma quello scappa.direi che tra tutti e 4 l'ubnica che si salva sono io...sempre che non mi venga un bell'esaurimento.
Mio marito sta facendo di tutto per recuperarela situazione...dice che ha davvero toccato il fondo e che solo ora si rende conto della persona di emme che e' stata fino ad ora.
Dice che vuole ricominciare la sua vita da zero dimostrandomi quanto veramente tiene a me (mi ha detto che solo dopo quello che e' successo ha capito quanto e' innamorato di me...bah) mi chiedo fino a che punto debba arrivare la gente.
Notare che nel frattempo stavamo cercando di avere un bimbo...quindi la cosa si fa ancora piu' grave per me visto che spesso e volentieri venivo cassata con un..caspita sono stanco..ed io che gli dicevo...alla faccia maaaa, un bimbo deve essere veramente fortunato per essere concepito facendolo una volta al mese...
E mi direte ma tu non avevi dubbi?ed io vi dico NOOOOO, non ne avevo perchè mi fidavo del suo...Borzi sono stanco morto..
e ci credo ci dava con l'altra...
Non so...forse mi sto completamente esaurendo pure io
scusatemi con tutte questi post mi sa che vi sto annoiando a morte...


----------



## Sterminator (6 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Come al solito  perche' prendersela con l'amante  lo stronzo di razza e' suo marito, e' con lui che si e' sposata :incazzato:.


Per me e' piu' facile perche' si evita il processo anche a se stessi nel non aver saputo valutare bene il pregresso di quello stronzo.

Un esamino di coscienza per me e' d'obbligo, magari passata la prima ondata di dolore e scazzo....


----------



## Mari' (6 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma facendo la differenziata o buttando tutto in discarica 'ndo cojo cojo?...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



Sai  mi trovi impreparata :mrgreen: una cosa e' certa: Lo stronzo  lo terrei lontano da me, viaviavia merda.


----------



## Mari' (6 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Per me e' piu' facile perche' si evita il processo a se stessi nel non aver saputo valutare bene il pregresso di quello stronzo.


Tu conosci bene la mia storia, lei o un'altra non cambiava niente, la colpa e' stata sua (mio marito)  .


----------



## dave.one (6 Gennaio 2011)

Borzi ha detto:


> Per la cronaca...io quando ho visto la vecchiaccia le ho detto che visto che erano stati cosi' furbi da farci uscire tutti e 4 insieme, visto che mi avevano fatto conoscere il marito o glielo diceva lei o glielo avrei detto io.
> Fatto sta che la signora ha confessato, pare le abbia prese dal marito con cui e' sposata da 28 anni, ma questo non mi tocca per niente..quello che mi tocca e' successo dopo...il marito ha iniziato a tenpestarmi di telefonate per dirmi che razza di marito avevo, (come per magia sua moglie era diventata una santa)mi ha detto che prima o poi lo fara' fuori.
> Ha iniziato a seguire sia me che mio marito e tutto questo perchè da me vuole sapere tutta la verita' (che la chieda alla zocc) e segue lui per farlo fuori...ma poi lo segue e basta perchè quando lui si ferma quello scappa.direi che tra tutti e 4 l'ubnica che si salva sono io...sempre che non mi venga un bell'esaurimento.
> *Mio marito sta facendo di tutto per recuperarela situazione...dice che ha davvero toccato il fondo e che solo ora si rende conto della persona di emme che e' stata fino ad ora.*
> ...


Scusa, posso? Ma tu, veramente, ci credi a quanto ti ha detto? In cuor tuo, pensi che una persona della sua età possa realmente e veramente cambiare? Ti chiedo solo di stare attenta e di non perseverare.


----------



## Sterminator (6 Gennaio 2011)

Borzi ha detto:


> Per la cronaca...io quando ho visto la vecchiaccia le ho detto che visto che erano stati cosi' furbi da farci uscire tutti e 4 insieme, visto che mi avevano fatto conoscere il marito o glielo diceva lei o glielo avrei detto io.
> Fatto sta che la signora ha confessato, pare le abbia prese dal marito con cui e' sposata da 28 anni, ma questo non mi tocca per niente..quello che mi tocca e' successo dopo...il marito ha iniziato a tenpestarmi di telefonate per dirmi che razza di marito avevo, (come per magia sua moglie era diventata una santa)mi ha detto che prima o poi lo fara' fuori.
> Ha iniziato a seguire sia me che mio marito e tutto questo perchè da me vuole sapere tutta la verita' (che la chieda alla zocc) e segue lui per farlo fuori...ma poi lo segue e basta perchè quando lui si ferma quello scappa.direi che tra tutti e 4 l'ubnica che si salva sono io...sempre che non mi venga un bell'esaurimento.
> Mio marito sta facendo di tutto per recuperarela situazione...dice che ha davvero toccato il fondo e che solo ora si rende conto della persona di emme che e' stata fino ad ora.
> ...


Confermi che non ci sono figli...

tira lo sciacquone e lascia che vada al mare...

magari te lo ritrovi un'estate sotto al canotto...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (6 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tu conosci bene la mia storia, lei o un'altra non cambiava niente, la colpa e' stata sua (mio marito)  .


Si pero' non mi ricordo che il marines avesse un pedigree del genere...

questo invece e' un generale di corpo d'armata...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (6 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Confermi che non ci sono figli...
> 
> tira lo sciacquone e lascia che vada al mare...
> 
> ...



Sadicone mio! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Mari' (6 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Si pero' non mi ricordo che il marines avesse un pedigree del genere...
> 
> questo invece e' un generale di corpo d'armata...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Vero :up: ma io gli ho fatto cagare pure le tonsille :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (6 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Vero :up: ma io gli ho fatto cagare pure le tonsille :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Embe' manco na' purghetta s'aspettava?

E' d'uopo e meno male per lui che l'olio di ricino nun ce sta piu'....

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lorelai (6 Gennaio 2011)

Borzi ha detto:


> Mio marito sta facendo di tutto per *recuperarela situazione*...dice che ha davvero toccato il fondo e che solo ora si rende conto della persona di emme che e' stata fino ad ora.
> Dice che vuole ricominciare la sua vita da zero *dimostrandomi quanto veramente tiene a me  (mi ha detto che solo dopo quello che e' successo ha capito quanto e'  innamorato di me...bah*) mi chiedo fino a che punto debba arrivare la gente.
> Notare che nel frattempo *stavamo cercando di avere un bimbo*...quindi la cosa si fa ancora piu' grave per me visto che spesso e volentieri venivo cassata con un..caspita sono stanco..ed io che gli dicevo...alla faccia maaaa, un bimbo deve essere veramente fortunato per essere concepito facendolo una volta al mese...
> E mi direte ma tu non avevi dubbi?ed io vi dico NOOOOO, non ne avevo perchè mi fidavo del suo...Borzi sono stanco morto..
> ...



Ma che COSA esattamente vorrebbe recuperare questo qui? 
Non è un rapporto cresciuto in modo sincero e nel quale lui ha avuto, a un certo punto, una sbandata. LUI HA MANTENUTO DUE RELAZIONI PARALLELE PER TRE ANNI. Questo pesa più di qualsiasi "dimostrazione" tardiva di amore (?).

Mandalo via a calci in culo. 

Te lo dice una coetanea: davvero, in questi casi MEGLIO SOLA!!!

E meno male, meno male che non sei rimasta incinta... Almeno non sarai obbligata a mantenere rapporti con lui.

E scrivi quanto ti pare, noi saremo qui


----------



## Mari' (6 Gennaio 2011)

lorelai ha detto:


> Ma che COSA esattamente vorrebbe recuperare questo qui?
> Non è un rapporto cresciuto in modo sincero e nel quale lui ha avuto, a un certo punto, una sbandata. LUI HA MANTENUTO DUE RELAZIONI PARALLELE PER TRE ANNI. Questo pesa più di qualsiasi "dimostrazione" tardiva di amore (?).
> 
> Mandalo via a calci in culo.
> ...



:up: :up: :up:​


----------



## Sterminator (6 Gennaio 2011)

lorelai ha detto:


> Ma che COSA esattamente vorrebbe recuperare questo qui?
> Non è un rapporto cresciuto in modo sincero e nel quale lui ha avuto, a un certo punto, una sbandata. *LUI HA MANTENUTO DUE RELAZIONI PARALLELE PER TRE ANNI. Questo pesa più di qualsiasi "dimostrazione" tardiva di amore* (?).
> 
> Mandalo via a calci in culo.
> ...


E l'altra porcata fatta gia' alla prima moglie,...omaggio?

:mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (6 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E l'altra porcata fatta gia' alla prima moglie,...omaggio?
> 
> :mrgreen:


Noto che sei molto attento/preciso nella lettura 



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:​


----------



## Sterminator (6 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Noto che sei molto attento/preciso nella lettura
> 
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:​


E nun me so' manco impegnato...

oseno' leggevo pure l'indirizzo de casa...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (6 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E nun me so' manco impegnato...
> 
> oseno' leggevo pure l'indirizzo de casa...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ho notato :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: :up:


----------



## Eliade (6 Gennaio 2011)

Caio..sono davvero sconvolta. Non posso far altro che consigliarti di allontanarti da lui quantomeno.

ma scusa, ha già tradito in passato, lo ha rifatto già dai primi mesi in cui stavate insieme. palesemente ti ha ingannata, ti ha tenuta come colf, ha approfittato dalla tua buona fede (andavi a dar da mangiare a SUA madre ,mentre lui...), non ti dava che le briciole di se (e ti credo dopo quello che faceva con l'altra), hai anche perso il lavoro...e ancora credi che lui sia pentito e va dallo psicologo?
No dico...davvero...secondo me, non merita tanta fiducia, ancora.
Fossi in te seguirei i consigli dei tuoi amici.
Il marito di lei poi...un altro genio! :incazzato:

Volevo chiederti un'altra cosa, hai fatto tutte le analisi del caso?


----------



## Sole (6 Gennaio 2011)

Borzi ha detto:


> Mi tradisce con lei da circa 3 anni.
> Il tutto avveniva in ufficio ovviamente i due aspettavano che io uscissi per andare a casa e poi si divertivano.
> I due hanno sempre fatto solo sesso poco rispettoso, volgare e senza ritegno.
> 
> potro' mai fidarmi di una persona che e' arrivata a fare tanto male?potro' mai stare serena a casa sapendo mio marito fuori di casa?ad oggi assolutamente no..e chiedo a voi sempre che ne abbiate voglia di darmi una mano, un consiglio.....quello che volete insomma purche' mi aiutiate a capire come gestire la situazione...


Cara Borzi,
innanzitutto tutta la mia solidarietà.

Io ho amato moltissimo mio marito per tanti anni e ho scoperto che per due anni mi ha tradita incontrando varie donne per fare sesso. Questi incontri si alternavano a periodi in cui lui si sentiva in colpa e non riusciva a guardarsi allo specchio... anche lui ha fatto le peggio cose alle mie spalle, ma almeno posso dire di non aver mai conosciuto le persone con cui l'ha fatto.
Il tuo, invece, è un doppio tradimento, immagino come tu possa sentirti.

Solo tu puoi valutare se te la senti di dargli un'altra possibilità, ma te lo preannuncio: è dura, durissima.
Io sono rimasta al suo fianco perchè, come te, ho visto il suo dolore, ho capito che era finito in una spirale da cui non riusciva a uscire e infatti, come tuo marito, ha iniziato un percorso psicologico.

Ma, a distanza di tempo, non posso dire di esserne uscita. La fiducia è dura da recuperare. E' dura pensare alla dedizione, alla fedeltà, alla condivisione di anni buttate letteralmente nella spazzatura.

L'unico consiglio che posso darti è di pensare bene ai motivi per cui RITIENI di dover stare ancora con lui. Chiediti il PERCHE'.
Se non ci sono ancora figli prenditi del tempo per riflettere, magari allontanandoti temporaneamente da lui, per gestire meglio la rabbia ossessiva che spesso accompagna il trauma di chi viene tradito.
E non pensare di dover stare accanto a lui perchè ha avuto una famiglia difficile o perchè ha deciso di andare dallo psicologo: queste sono cose sue, che ti riguardano fino a un certo punto.
Chiediti, piuttosto, cosa vuoi fare TU.
Sembra una domanda banale, ma non lo è.

Ti sono vicina.


----------



## Borzi (6 Gennaio 2011)

Vorrei ringraziare tutti voi per le vostre parole.
Ognuno di voi a modo suo mi sta facendo ragionare e forse in questo periodo mi riesce davvero molto difficile.
Continuo a leggervi e spero di potervi dare delle news giorno dopo giorno, sia mai che questo disastro nell amia vita possa aiutare qualcun'altro...
vi abbraccio


----------



## contepinceton (6 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *QUI,* ci voleva Persa :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl: con i suoi famosi sacchetti della monnezza :rotfl::rotfl:


Ma Marì...la rimpiangi così tanto?


----------



## MK (6 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Come al solito  perche' prendersela con l'amante  lo stronzo di razza e' suo marito, e' con lui che si e' sposata :incazzato:.


Ma la tipa in questione era anche collega e amica. Sono aggravanti.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Gennaio 2011)

Ma scusatemi sta storia è assurda...cioè...con tutto il rispetto, siamo al paradosso...

Cioè insomma come fa uno tenersi una che ha 20 anni più di sua moglie? 
Cioè avrebbe senso: sposato da tanti anni...con una che ha 20 anni in meno della moglie...e da 9 mesi eh?

Mah questo proprio non lo capisco...

O forse...lui appunto abituato ad una vita sessuale di un certo tipo, si sarà detto, appunto mi sposo, ma continuo la mia vita di prima no? Tanto insomma, c'è chi va al bar a giocare le carte e chi fa sto sesso morboso qua?

Ma qualcuno mi spiega che cosa è sto sesso moroboso?
Mah...

Che storia...


----------



## aristocat (6 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma scusatemi sta storia è assurda...cioè...con tutto il rispetto, siamo al paradosso...
> *
> Cioè insomma come fa uno tenersi una che ha 20 anni più di sua moglie? *
> Cioè avrebbe senso: sposato da tanti anni...con una che ha 20 anni in meno della moglie...e da 9 mesi eh?
> ...


Forse per lo stesso motivo per cui una sceglie di uscire con un uomo di 20 anni più grande di lei. Piuttosto inconsueto, per tante ragioni, ma accade.


----------



## aristocat (6 Gennaio 2011)

Magari per una maggiore presunta "scaltrezza" che le donne mature possono avere rispetto a quelle più giovani, detta volgarmente, le vedranno come "più scafate"... più "navigate" da _quel punto di vista lì_.
Qui naturalmente passa in secondo piano il discorso estetico... e anche/soprattutto di sentimenti. Parlo del marito di Borzi, ovviamente. 

Poi possono esserci casi di amori veri con donne più grandi. 
Ma non è questo il caso. Qui è la fiera del prosaico


----------



## lorelai (7 Gennaio 2011)

Piccola riflessione notturna e, spero, non troppo inutile.
Che cosa mi manca della coppia, perchè desidero una relazione?
Perché vorrei una persona con cui costruire. Una persona a cui affidarmi.
Nel cui abbraccio io mi senta sicura, perché faremo scudo contro il mondo.

E allora, come affidarsi, perchè rimanere con una persona che ha dimostrato in tutti i modi scorrettezza, anaffettività, egocentrismo?

Cara Borzi, cosa ti può dare, una persona così, di più rispetto a quello che potresti avere da sola o magari, tra un po', incontrando qualcuno più degno?


----------



## Borzi (7 Gennaio 2011)

Ora spiego la figura di quella zoc.
Io l'avevo inquadrata decisamente male in quanto non avevo mai fatto caso al suo modo di vestire, quando parlavo con lei mi sembrava una buona persona che si nascondeva dietro a: (naturalmente sul posto di lavoro)
Autoreggenti ben visibili e che faceva notare tirandosele su se qualche uomo era presente in ufficio-
tacchi stravertiginosi con tanto di super zeppa (e' una tappa di 1.48)
Vestiti sempre fuori luogo e soprattutto che mettevano in risalto perizoma che naturalmente avevano il colore opposto di quello che indossava sopra.
Pantaloni bianchi?ovvio perizoma nero...
Se metteva conne con lo spacco era facilissimo intravedere le calze auto per come camminava.
La chiamavano il balcone fiorito...(naturalmente erano sostenute abbondantemente da qualche impalcatura nascosta)
Una volta si è addirittura presentata con gli stivali in pelle che andavano al di sopra del ginocchio (immaginate come possano stare bene a una alta 1.48) e con una collana messa a modo di guinzaglio.
Eppure io non badavo a queste cose..le chiedevo sempre cosa le diceva suo marito quando usciva di casa e lei mi rispondeva sempre..ma...Borzi mica mi vede lui esce prima..diciamo che quando torno a casa tardi dal lavoro mi fa notare le cose ma poi lo faccio tacere...capito?
Questa si faceva trattare come una zoc., lei stessa quando abbiamo avuto uno scontro mi ha detto..Borzi io ero la sua put.
Vi rendete conto?e vi garantisco che per la posizione che occupava di sicuro ignorante com'era l'aveva gia' fatta vedere a qualcun'altro.
Perdonatemi, io sto solo descrivendo la persona...che era realmente come vi sto dicendo.
i miei colleghi mi dicevano..ma Borzi come fai ad andare daccordo con quell'acida li?Io mi sono sempre chiesta perchè una come lei aveva cercato la mia amicizia parlandomi dei problemi di cuore di suo marito, avendone anche io avevo pensato volesse un conforto e invece questa voleva solo ed unicamente studiare i miei movimenti.
Non do alcun tipo di scusante a mio marito ma nemmeno a lei che e' stata proprio vergognosa.
Per parlare del morboso...vi faccio solo un esempio..questa lo prendeva da tutte le parti..e chiedo scusa se sono stata volgare, si faceva trattare malissimo.Mi marito e' entrato in questa perversione dalla quale non e' piu' riuscito ad uscirne e questo anche perchè la furbona lo aveva convinto che non facevano nulla di male se non viversi diversamente.
Io una cosi' l'avrei mandata a quel paese ma non siamo tutti uguali e in questo caso mi viene da dire purtroppo.
Parlandone con il suo medico mi ha confermato la malattia, si , e' una vera e propria malattia nella quale la persona affetta non riesce a capire e scindere le persone a cui tenere da quelle da cui allontanarsi.
Sta facendo tutto un percorso in cui deve imparare a scindere il bene dal male, il pulito dallo sporco che evidentemente nessuno deve avergli passato.
Continuo a pensare....
Buona giornata a tutti 
Non so...io continuo a pensare


----------



## sola (7 Gennaio 2011)

Borzi benvenuta ....mi dispiace per quello che ti è successo...

ti do un consiglio ....


fai le pulizie di Pasqua  :mexican: come dissero a me ...: lui ovviamente va nel umido


----------



## lothar57 (7 Gennaio 2011)

*mahhh*

Cara Borzi,premetto che sono nuovo,mi sono iscritto da un po'ma ancora non avevo scritto.
Io ho moglie da 23 anni, e due figli ormai grandi,qualche scappatella l'ho avuta,e tutt'ora sono vicinissimo ad un'altra donna,pero'........
Pero'una roba cosi'non la farei mai,ci vuole rispetto:tradire gia'e'sbagliato,ma almeno facciamolo con classe ed eleganza.
Cose che tuo marito non conosce;e poi onestamente io a 30 una di 50 mai l'avrei guardata,magari ora  che ne ho 54,faccio l'esatto contrario.
Mollalo e subito,sei giovane,ne trovi finche'vuoi,se stai con lui ti trascinera'nel suo fallimento


----------



## contepinceton (7 Gennaio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Forse per lo stesso motivo per cui una sceglie di uscire con un uomo di 20 anni più grande di lei. Piuttosto inconsueto, per tante ragioni, ma accade.


Ari pian con le bombe...
Mio nonno diceva sempre che la donna "dura" poco...
Ossia lui a 80 anni sognava ancora di farlo con le vent'enni XD.
Io fino ad una certa età sognavo le ragazze più grandi...dopo quell'età ho cominciato a subire il fascino delle giovani...
Se potessi scegliere oggi come donna ideale...mi sceglierei tra 25 e 35...al massimo 38...
Ma non per l'aspetto fisico eh? Chi se ne frega...
Ma per altre ragioni più profonde che non sto ad elencare...
Povero me...da giovane non volevo affari con le vergini...troppe responsabilità...ora alla mia età mi spaventano tanto le menopausiche...
Che Iddio mi aiuti...


----------



## contepinceton (7 Gennaio 2011)

Borzi ha detto:


> Ora spiego la figura di quella zoc.
> Io l'avevo inquadrata decisamente male in quanto non avevo mai fatto caso al suo modo di vestire, quando parlavo con lei mi sembrava una buona persona che si nascondeva dietro a: (naturalmente sul posto di lavoro)
> Autoreggenti ben visibili e che faceva notare tirandosele su se qualche uomo era presente in ufficio-
> tacchi stravertiginosi con tanto di super zeppa (e' una tappa di 1.48)
> ...


Mah...una donna come quella...la devo assolutamente conoscere XD...devo...quella è na ciavadora di vecchio stampo...rarissimo esemplare...
Ragazzi queste so storie mica robe da poco eh?
Portatemi quella donna XD....se si veste così...la devo assolutissimamente vedere...poi ne parliamo!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah...una donna come quella...la devo assolutamente conoscere XD...devo...quella è na ciavadora di vecchio stampo...rarissimo esemplare...
> Ragazzi queste so storie mica robe da poco eh?
> Portatemi quella donna XD....se si veste così...la devo assolutissimamente vedere...poi ne parliamo!


Conte, con tutto il rispetto...

se cominci subito a evidenziare il lato folkloristico della vicenda grideranno alla provocazione, ti farai bacchettare e il 3d della nostra nuova amica andrà a farsi benedire.

Conviene concentrarsi sulla parte importante, direi vitale....cioè sulla vera o presunta malattia del marito di Borzi.
Sono sicura che avrai qualcosa di interessante da dire in proposito.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Gennaio 2011)

sola ha detto:


> Borzi benvenuta ....mi dispiace per quello che ti è successo...
> 
> ti do un consiglio ....
> 
> ...


...ma prima lo si passi per il compattatore. Esce che è 'na favola...


----------



## Eliade (7 Gennaio 2011)

Borzi...ma tu credi davvero a questa specie di malattia?

No perchè la coincidenza è troppo grande! Si è reso conto di essere malato, proprio dopo essere stato beccato? Mmmmmmm:nuke:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Gennaio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Conte, con tutto il rispetto...
> 
> se cominci subito a evidenziare il lato folkloristico della vicenda grideranno alla provocazione, ti farai bacchettare e il 3d della nostra nuova amica andrà a farsi benedire.
> 
> ...


Ma quale provocazione XD...
Le mie sono sempre sconcertanti verità...
Il lato buffo è che mentre i traditi possono elencare ogni particolare...e più ne omettono più ricevono la solita sfilza di domande volte a capire la situazione...come dire..." ma che sfiga grande che hai, aspetta che ti dica la mia che è più dolorosa della tua", salti fuori tu...e dici...io mi sono fatta dugento uomini...e gridano allo scandalo....

Sulla presunta malattia...ehm...non so...
Cioè non capisco sta storia di tre anni di sesso morboso...
Assomiglia...che so...all'uomo che ogni giorno dopo pranzo si sdraia sul divano si spara un pornazzo e si mena il ciccio...poi fatto ciò va a lavorare...

La sua malattia assomiglia all''uomo che dice..." Ok cara, alla sera vado al bar, ma dopo sposati non ci andrò più"...invece appunto va al bar anche dopo il matrimonio....

Cioè io non capisco come un porcon come lui, possa aver sposato un'anima nobile come Borzi...

Non capisco...
Forse certi rapporti diventano un vizio...

Come sai Contessa...non hanno nulla a che vedere con le rigidissime regole che seguiamo noi libertini...tra cui...niente sesso con colleghi e niente sesso nel posto di lavoro...

Contessa lei sa che per noi l'etichetta e il cerimoniale è tutto...tutto.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Gennaio 2011)

Borzi ha detto:


> Ora spiego la figura di quella zoc.
> Io l'avevo inquadrata decisamente male in quanto non avevo mai fatto caso al suo modo di vestire, quando parlavo con lei mi sembrava una buona persona che si nascondeva dietro a: (naturalmente sul posto di lavoro)
> Autoreggenti ben visibili e che faceva notare tirandosele su se qualche uomo era presente in ufficio-
> tacchi stravertiginosi con tanto di super zeppa (e' una tappa di 1.48)
> ...


Se ti documenterai e approfondirai l'argomento arriverai a comprendere il perchè del comportamento di tuo marito: si tratterebbe sempre, a mio vedere, di un modo di stargli vicina. Magari ti verrebbe anche spontaneo offrirgli un aiuto e un sostegno, visto che da come scrivi appari una persona già improntata all'altruismo, ricca di valori positivi.

Secondo me devi fare adesso la tua scelta.
Cancellarlo senza volerne sapere più niente, o restargli accanto nel cammino di miglioramento di sè.
Non è facile, ma ricordati di ragionare su ciò che può fare il TUO benessere( da non confondere col SUO)


----------



## Eliade (7 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cioè io non capisco come un porcon come lui, possa aver sposato un'anima nobile come Borzi...
> 
> Non capisco...
> Forse certi rapporti diventano un vizio...


Eh conte, se potessi risponderti liberamente lo farei, ma nel farlo potrei solo ferire borzi! Quindi è meglio che taccio, però riflettici...magari ci arrivi..(e non sono ironica).


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Gennaio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Cara Borzi,
> innanzitutto tutta la mia solidarietà.
> 
> Io ho amato moltissimo mio marito per tanti anni e ho scoperto che per due anni mi ha tradita incontrando varie donne per fare sesso. Questi incontri si alternavano a periodi in cui lui si sentiva in colpa e non riusciva a guardarsi allo specchio... anche lui ha fatto le peggio cose alle mie spalle, ma almeno posso dire di non aver mai conosciuto le persone con cui l'ha fatto.
> ...



Ciao Borzi, che brutta storia la tua... quoto Sole per dirti che mi sembra un ottimo consiglio quello di allontanarti un poco... lui, se davvero è pentito etc etc aspetterà...
Meglio un pò di solitudine per capire quello che TU vuoi e puoi fare...


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ari pian con le bombe...
> Mio nonno diceva sempre che la donna "dura" poco...
> Ossia lui a 80 anni sognava ancora di farlo con le vent'enni XD.
> Io fino ad una certa età sognavo le ragazze più grandi...dopo quell'età ho cominciato a subire il fascino delle giovani...
> ...


Pfui!


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah...una donna come quella...la devo assolutamente conoscere XD...devo...quella è na ciavadora di vecchio stampo...rarissimo esemplare...
> Ragazzi queste so storie mica robe da poco eh?
> Portatemi quella donna XD....se si veste così...la devo assolutissimamente vedere...poi ne parliamo!



Non hai detto che è al di fuori del tuo target di età?


----------



## Mari' (7 Gennaio 2011)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Ciao Borzi, che brutta storia la tua... quoto Sole per dirti che mi sembra un ottimo consiglio quello di *allontanarti un poco... *lui, se davvero è pentito etc etc aspetterà...
> Meglio un pò di solitudine per capire quello che TU vuoi e puoi fare...



Un pocooooooooo? ​


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Un pocooooooooo? ​



Se non è convinta di quello che vuole, che serve che io dica mandalo a quel paese?
Allontanarsi un poco la può aiutare a capire se poi vuole tornare indietro o allontanarsi definitivamente.


----------



## Mari' (7 Gennaio 2011)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Se non è convinta di quello che vuole, che serve che io dica mandalo a quel paese?
> Allontanarsi un poco la può aiutare a capire se poi vuole tornare indietro o allontanarsi definitivamente.



AH! 



​


----------



## contepinceton (7 Gennaio 2011)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Non hai detto che è al di fuori del tuo target di età?


Ma chi se ne frega?
Mica devo farci qualcosa eh?
Solo vederla...
Come dire...voglio vedere una mummia in vita mia...
Cioè so curioso di vedere il look...della nonna tana:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Poi dico a Borzi...ehm...senti il potenziale erotico di quest' essere è...
Ho un misuratore infallibile...
Sono pur sempre il principe di sboronia eh?


----------



## dottor manhattan (7 Gennaio 2011)

Una bella storia forte, non manca nemmeno lo smacco pubblico del quale sarebbe sempre preferibile farne a meno...anche quando si è del tutto immuni al giudizio altrui. Cosa più importante però, hai perso pure il lavoro per questo. Mi sembra abbastanza!

Con dovizia di particolari hai descritto l'aspetto, ma soprattutto la personalità, della Signora tutta tacchi e autoreggenti.
Hai ben raccontato tuo marito, valutandolo, giustamente, anche per il suo passato e vissuto.

E' davvero abbastanza.....per te.

Qual'è il problema?
Sei tu. Perchè in questo caso la patata bollente passa direttamente a te, alla persona che risulta essere, come spesso accade, l'unica più equilibrata e sana. Forse troppo responsabile per preoccuparsi di dover accompagnare pure suo marito alle sue sedute terapeutiche di un cervello probabilmente irrecuperabile.

Direi che questo thread ha parlato troppo di loro. Anche questo è abbastanza.

La tua situazione attuale è comprensibile, tutti qui capiscono di cosa stai parlando.

Ma tu, cosa ti fa paura veramente di tutto questo?
Senso di svuotamento e fallimento a parte, e tutte le conseguenze previste in un copione già visto.

Cosa ti attanaglia ora veramente? Devi essere egoista per capirlo.
Forse è il tuo futuro a spaventarti? Non sai cosa aspettarti?

Prova ad immaginarti fra 4,5 o 6 anni, quando, con le ferite perfettamente rimarginate e la tua banale storia altrettanto metabolizzata (avrei dovuto dire elaborata, ma non mi piace) ti ritroverai di fronte sempre lui, tuo marito.

Un uomo, con molta probabilità, lo stesso di prima, intellettualmente parlando, a dispetto delle sue sedute di terapia. Potrebbe essere addirittura peggiore di prima, di sicuro più vecchio di quanto lo è ora.

Per allora, credo di poterti dire che il tuo giudizio e il tuo metro di misura, saranno sicuramente mutati. Sicuramente tu non sarai vulnerabile e debole come in questo momento e starai guardando la tua storia da una prospettiva completamente diversa.

La tua storia ha una discriminante di non poco conto, è la tua età. La realtà è che sei tanto giovane da poterti permettere una soluzione tanto adeguata quanto drastica al problema. Forse, non permettere di sprecare i tuoi anni migliori, in questo caso, è un onere.

Prova a pensare che spesso le persone non cambiano.
Come potrebbe lui restituirti la serenità se non è in grado di curare il suo di equilibrio mentale?

Davvero, per me corri un solo rischio, quello di ritrovarti fra qualche anno a guardarlo in faccia e pensare: "avrei dovuto fare diversamente".

Hai motivi validi, non influenzati dal tuo stato attuale, per pensare di poter correre questo rischio?


----------



## Borzi (7 Gennaio 2011)

Il brutto della situazione e' che non so proprio cosa fare, e credo che solo il tempo potra' farmelo capire.
Non vorrei agire impulsivamente e mandare tutto in aria...io CI CREDO FERMAMENTE al matrimonio, non mi riesce ora di dire, che se ne vada a quel paese, so che se lo meriterebbe in tutto e per tutto!
Ma io ad oggi non ce la faccio, e premetto che non sono una debole ma una ragazza semplicemente innamorata, ancora, nonostamte tutto mi interessa sapere il perchè mi abbia fatto cosi' tanto male in maniera del tutto gratuita.
Vorrei capirne le ragioni, anche se forse non ce ne sono.
Tra l'altro un mese prima che succedesse il disastro abbiamo comprato casa, tutta da restrutturare, era/e' la casa dei sogni per la quale avrei fatto mille sacrifici pur di viverla insieme a lui...e oggi ho qnche quel peso addosso.
Io non sono uno psichiatra..pertanto se uno psichiatra mi dice che mio marito ha una malattia mi viene da crederci, se poi mio marito e' ancor piu' furbo da far finta di essere malato allora non so proprio cosa dire.
Oggi se penso a me stessa tra 4-5 anni non so davvero come potrei stare...
Quello che lui mi dice quotidianamente e' che ha toccato il fondo e quello che gli fa piu' male e' che in questo fondo abbia trascinato anche me che pare sia l'unica persona che gli abbia trasmesso valori veri...
tanta, tanta confusione regna in me


----------



## Borzi (7 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Borzi,premetto che sono nuovo,mi sono iscritto da un po'ma ancora non avevo scritto.
> Io ho moglie da 23 anni, e due figli ormai grandi,qualche scappatella l'ho avuta,e tutt'ora sono vicinissimo ad un'altra donna,pero'........
> Pero'una roba cosi'non la farei mai,ci vuole rispetto:tradire gia'e'sbagliato,ma almeno facciamolo con classe ed eleganza.
> Cose che tuo marito non conosce;e poi onestamente io a 30 una di 50 mai l'avrei guardata,magari ora  che ne ho 54,faccio l'esatto contrario.
> Mollalo e subito,sei giovane,ne trovi finche'vuoi,se stai con lui ti trascinera'nel suo fallimento


Ma io non capisco una cosa...forse sono proprio fuori dal mondo..
Tradire vuol dire tradire a prescindere no?
Nel senso che tu mi stai dicendo che c'è modo e modo ma alla fine il risultato e' identico giusto?Tua moglie pensi che soffrirebbe di meno se sapesse che l'hai tradita in questi 23 anni di matrimonio?pensi che farebbe caso al fatto che tu l'abbia fatto con classe ed eleganza?e poi perdonami ma davvero non riesco a concepire il termine TRADRE CON ELEGANZA.
rimane pur sempre un gesto irrispettoso a parere mio...
e questa è una opinione personale....non voglio assolutamente offenderti


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Gennaio 2011)

Borzi ha detto:


> Ma io non capisco una cosa...forse sono proprio fuori dal mondo..
> Tradire vuol dire tradire a prescindere no?
> Nel senso che tu mi stai dicendo che c'è modo e modo ma alla fine il risultato e' identico giusto?Tua moglie pensi che soffrirebbe di meno se sapesse che l'hai tradita in questi 23 anni di matrimonio?pensi che farebbe caso al fatto che tu l'abbia fatto con classe ed eleganza?e poi perdonami ma davvero non riesco a concepire il termine TRADRE CON ELEGANZA.
> rimane pur sempre un gesto irrispettoso a parere mio...
> e questa è una opinione personale....non voglio assolutamente offenderti



Il tono del tuo post, e più ancora l'ultima tua frase... Borzi tu sei davvero buona...
Borzi, ripeto questo consiglio: non stare a chiederti adesso se devi mollare tutto o andare avanti... concediti un pò di tempo per poter pensare a te, a come ti senti, da sola. Chiedi a tuo marito di andare da qualche parte, genitori, amico, albergo (sotto un ponte... ops scusa....) per qualche tempo.
Un pò di silenzio, invece del pentimento rumoroso, delle rumorose richieste di aiuto, delle rumorose proteste, ti faranno bene, ti aiuteranno a capirti...
Borzi, te lo giuro, chiedergli di andarsene per un pò non è irrispettoso, non è cattivo, non è ingiusto, non è egoista, è solo giusto, e se lui davvero ti ama etc etc dovrebbe capirlo e accettarlo.


----------



## Borzi (7 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah...una donna come quella...la devo assolutamente conoscere XD...devo...quella è na ciavadora di vecchio stampo...rarissimo esemplare...
> Ragazzi queste so storie mica robe da poco eh?
> Portatemi quella donna XD....se si veste così...la devo assolutissimamente vedere...poi ne parliamo!


Io mi dispero per una persona che ha praticamente spezzato i miei sogni e c'è chi la vorrebbe conoscere..
il mondo non gira piu' per lo stesso verso?
Rimango senza parole...proprio come il titolo del post

Ma forse ho sbagliato tutto io?
Ho sbagliato da moglie a ricordare a mio marito quanto lo amavo?ho sbagliato a prestare tutto il mio amore per accudire sua madre?ho forse sbagliato ad aspettare ogni giorno mio marito a casa con una cena succulenta e tanto amore da offrirgli?
Ecco perchè se hho sbagliato a fare tutte queste cose allora io in questo mondo proprio non ci azzecco un bel niente!
Io credevo che nella vita le cose fondamentali fossero l'amore, la fiducia, il rispetto reciproco, ho sempre vissuto la mia vita facendo del bene senza mai dubitare delle persone, e guardate un po' in che vaso i emme mi sono cacciata..
va beh, e' in atto una bella crisi isterica che è meglio che vi risparmio..
grazie ancora per il tempo che mi state dedicando


----------



## Borzi (7 Gennaio 2011)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Il tono del tuo post, e più ancora l'ultima tua frase... Borzi tu sei davvero buona...
> Borzi, ripeto questo consiglio: non stare a chiederti adesso se devi mollare tutto o andare avanti... concediti un pò di tempo per poter pensare a te, a come ti senti, da sola. Chiedi a tuo marito di andare da qualche parte, genitori, amico, albergo (sotto un ponte... ops scusa....) per qualche tempo.
> Un pò di silenzio, invece del pentimento rumoroso, delle rumorose richieste di aiuto, delle rumorose proteste, ti faranno bene, ti aiuteranno a capirti...
> Borzi, te lo giuro, chiedergli di andarsene per un pò non è irrispettoso, non è cattivo, non è ingiusto, non è egoista, è solo giusto, e se lui davvero ti ama etc etc dovrebbe capirlo e accettarlo.


Mi concedero' un po' di tempo nella speranza di non perdermi in tutto questo casino, quanto e' difficile scrivere quando si piange, questi tasti sembrano tutti uguali


----------



## dottor manhattan (7 Gennaio 2011)

Eppure il Conte ha espresso un parere che potrebbe aiutarti a capire lo stato di tuo marito, permettendo a te di capire che tu, in quella giostra, non c'entri proprio nulla.

Quindi, non c'è nulla di cui incolparsi e molto, ma molto poco da capire.

Ecco perchè ti si chiede di saltare a piedi pari questo momento, addirittura cercare di immaginare te stessa fra qualche anno.


----------



## sola (7 Gennaio 2011)

Borzi non c'è nulla di sbagliato in ciò che hai fatto 
ed in ciò che fai,non dare la colpa a te stessa non cadere in questa trappola 
tu sei una persona fantastica e di ciò ti devi rendere conto ...

Prenditi del tempo per te è rifletti bene su ciò che vuoi fare ...
state accanto ad un uomo che ti ha tradito prima e dopo il matrimonio?
oppure vuoi annullare questo matrimonio sbagliato e rifarti una vita magari perché no con un altra persona che ti potrà apprezzare per ciò che sei ?

pensa seriamente e pensa soprattutto a te stessa.


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Gennaio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Eppure il Conte ha espresso un parere che potrebbe aiutarti a capire lo stato di tuo marito, permettendo a te di capire che tu, in quella giostra, non c'entri proprio nulla.
> 
> Quindi, non c'è nulla di cui incolparsi e molto, ma molto poco da capire.
> 
> Ecco perchè ti si chiede di saltare a piedi pari questo momento, addirittura cercare di immaginare te stessa fra qualche anno.



Quoto.
Niente di cui incolparsi. Poco da capire.
E invece, dai le responsabilità a chi di dovere... la tua "amica" ti ha tradito, ma non è lei che ha spezzato i tuoi sogni... erano forse troppo fragili se si fondavano su un uomo sbagliato.... non prenderti da sola la responsabilità di ricostruirli per forza.


----------



## lothar57 (7 Gennaio 2011)

Borzi ha detto:


> Io mi dispero per una persona che ha praticamente spezzato i miei sogni e c'è chi la vorrebbe conoscere..
> il mondo non gira piu' per lo stesso verso?
> Rimango senza parole...proprio come il titolo del post
> 
> ...


Concordo con senza speranze,tu sei troppa buona,e questa categoria di persone,scusa la franchezza,e'destinata finire male,nel senso metaforico,chiaro.
Poi mi permetto di dirti,perche'queste cose le so,che lo psicanilista serve a zero,oppure a riempire il suo conto in banca.
Se capisco bene non avete figli,e allora che diavolo aspetti,valigia,cambio di chiavi ,e finisce li'.
Quanto a me,non mi hai offeso io amo la franchezza,metto in conto che mia moglie,tra l'altro e'una bellissima donna,possa farmi becco,ma tradire con classe vuol dire in sicurezza.
Con una donna intelligente che mai saltera'fuori,perche'sa'quello che deve fare,come la ''mia'',quasi..e'anche del coniuge...


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Concordo con senza speranze,tu sei troppa buona,e questa categoria di persone,scusa la franchezza,e'destinata finire male,nel senso metaforico,chiaro.
> Poi mi permetto di dirti,perche'queste cose le so,che lo psicanilista serve a zero,oppure a riempire il suo conto in banca.
> Se capisco bene non avete figli,e allora che diavolo aspetti,valigia,cambio di chiavi ,e finisce li'.
> Quanto a me,non mi hai offeso io amo la franchezza,metto in conto che mia moglie,tra l'altro e'una bellissima donna,possa farmi becco,ma tradire con classe vuol dire in sicurezza.
> Con una donna intelligente che mai saltera'fuori,perche'sa'quello che deve fare,come la ''mia'',quasi..e'anche del coniuge...



Scusa, in genere non faccio di queste domande, ma stavolta sono davvero curiosa... hai messo pure in conto che per un mero caso tua moglie ti scopra e ti lasci?


----------



## lothar57 (7 Gennaio 2011)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Scusa, in genere non faccio di queste domande, ma stavolta sono davvero curiosa... hai messo pure in conto che per un mero caso tua moglie ti scopra e ti lasci?


Difficile essere scoperto se usi un cell segreto,se la lei abita in un'altra citta',se i giorni festivi te la scordi.
Poi ci sta perche'mia moglie e'molto astuta,ma non lo farebbe,abbiamo importanti interessi anche assieme.
Garantito che si faccia 5 maschi diversi in fretta,e si vendichi,quello si'..ci mette 0 secondi se vuole,e non :mrgreen:ma:incazzato:


----------



## sola (7 Gennaio 2011)

Per non essere beccati quando si tradisce bisogna essere molto astuti ed anche furbi ...

altrimenti chi ti ha visto :mrgreen: ti ha visto :sorriso2:


----------



## Mari' (7 Gennaio 2011)

sola ha detto:


> Per non essere beccati quando si tradisce bisogna essere molto astuti ed anche furbi ...
> 
> altrimenti chi ti ha visto :mrgreen: ti ha visto :sorriso2:



E questo ti rallegara, ti gratifica? :mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (7 Gennaio 2011)

sola ha detto:


> Per non essere beccati quando si tradisce bisogna essere molto astuti ed anche furbi ...
> 
> altrimenti chi ti ha visto :mrgreen: ti ha visto :sorriso2:


Bingo!Concordo,io poi,per lavoro,sono diventato volpe da un sacco di tempo,molto dura sgamarmi.
Sai che gli amici mi hanno raccontato di una coppia scoppiata per l'ennesima storia del cell,lei a casa lo dimentica acceso,l'altro lui che non brilla per intelligenza gli manda sms ardente,il marito lo legge e....boom,ciao matrimonio
La mamma degli invorniti,:rotfl:come dice il mio conterraneo Cevoli,non solo e'sempre incinta,ma di parti plurigemmellari....


----------



## Mari' (7 Gennaio 2011)

Borzi ha detto:


> Mi concedero' un po' di tempo nella speranza di non perdermi in tutto questo casino, *quanto e' difficile scrivere quando si piange, questi tasti sembrano tutti uguali*



*... un *​ 








:mrgreen:​


----------



## sola (7 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> E questo ti rallegara, ti gratifica? :mrgreen:



Si la gratificazione avviene quando li si da un bel calcio ne cul.... come premio


----------



## Mari' (7 Gennaio 2011)

sola ha detto:


> Si la gratificazione avviene quando li si da un bel calcio ne cul.... come premo


Quindi per te scoprire il Suo tradimento e' stata una liberazione/vittoria ... cosi ti Sei premiata! :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sola (7 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Bingo!Concordo,io poi,per lavoro,sono diventato volpe da un sacco di tempo,molto dura sgamarmi.



Ah...caro..non dire hop,finché non hai salto la fossa ...:mrgreen:


----------



## oceansize (7 Gennaio 2011)

sola ha detto:


> Si la gratificazione avviene quando li si da un bel calcio ne cul.... come premio


:calcio:

:sorriso2:

:umile:​


----------



## sola (7 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quindi per te scoprire il Suo tradimento e' stata una liberazione/vittoria ... cosi ti Sei premiata! :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl:



possiamo anche chiamarla vittoria ma dal punto di vista intellettuale 




...


----------



## sola (7 Gennaio 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> :calcio:
> 
> :sorriso2:
> 
> :umile:​




Questa decisione sono riuscita a prenderla grazie ai vostri preziosi consigli  


:forza:


----------



## Mari' (7 Gennaio 2011)

*Solo curiosita'*



sola ha detto:


> possiamo anche chiamarla vittoria ma dal punto di vista intellettuale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sola da che parte del mondo vieni?


----------



## sola (7 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sola da che parte del mondo vieni?



Dal Europa pke?


----------



## Mari' (7 Gennaio 2011)

sola ha detto:


> Dal Europa pke?


E dove si trova?


----------



## lothar57 (7 Gennaio 2011)

sola ha detto:


> Ah...caro..non dire hop,finché non hai salto la fossa ...:mrgreen:


 
tesoro..mi stai per caso gufando..nooooo vero?


----------



## sola (7 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> E dove si trova?



Ma daiii..... intendevo il continente  europeo ...

cmq sono francese .


----------



## Mari' (7 Gennaio 2011)

sola ha detto:


> Ma daiii..... intendevo il continente  europeo ...
> 
> cmq sono *francese* .


In Francia?


----------



## sola (7 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> In Francia?



Si vengo dalla France 

ma in Italia ci vivo da 12 anni


----------



## Mari' (7 Gennaio 2011)

sola ha detto:


> Si vengo dalla *France*
> 
> ma in Italia ci vivo da 12 anni



Sai che anche il creatore di questo forun e' francese?


----------



## Anna A (7 Gennaio 2011)

Borzi ha detto:


> Per la cronaca...io quando ho visto* la vecchiaccia* le ho detto che visto che erano stati cosi' furbi da farci uscire tutti e 4 insieme, visto che mi avevano fatto conoscere il marito o glielo diceva lei o glielo avrei detto io.
> Fatto sta che la signora ha confessato, pare le abbia prese dal marito con cui e' sposata da 28 anni, ma questo non mi tocca per niente..quello che mi tocca e' successo dopo...il marito ha iniziato a tenpestarmi di telefonate per dirmi che razza di marito avevo, (come per magia sua moglie era diventata una santa)mi ha detto che prima o poi lo fara' fuori.
> Ha iniziato a seguire sia me che mio marito e tutto questo perchè da me vuole sapere tutta la verita' (che la chieda alla zocc) e segue lui per farlo fuori...ma poi lo segue e basta perchè quando lui si ferma quello scappa.direi che tra tutti e 4 l'ubnica che si salva sono io...sempre che non mi venga un bell'esaurimento.
> Mio marito sta facendo di tutto per recuperarela situazione...dice che ha davvero toccato il fondo e che solo ora si rende conto della persona di emme che e' stata fino ad ora.
> ...


mon dieu...:santarellina:


----------



## Mari' (7 Gennaio 2011)

Anna A ha detto:


> mon dieu...:santarellina:



Stai alla prima pagina Annare'? :mrgreen:


----------



## sola (7 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sai che anche il creatore di questo forun e' francese?


sono da poco qui e a dire il vero no so ancora nulla di nulla di nessuno !

ho trovato questo forum per caso mi sono iscritta, perché appunto 
ho pensato che qui avrei trovato persone che mi avrebbero capito ...tutto qui.


----------



## sola (7 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> tesoro..mi stai per caso gufando..nooooo vero?



Toccati,toccati che ti fa ben'


----------



## Sole (7 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Difficile essere scoperto se usi un cell segreto,se la lei abita in un'altra citta',se i giorni festivi te la scordi.


Difficile ma non impossibile.

Per quanto mi riguarda mio marito mi ha tradita per due anni usando un cellulare segreto e incontrando le sue donne per una, due volte al massimo. Poi io non l'ho mai controllato, non sono il tipo. Ancora oggi non so nemmeno come si accende il suo cellulare.

Eppure basta un attimo di distrazione (e credimi, capita spesso), un periodo stressante, un problema di salute o una serie di sfortunate (o fortunate, dipende dal punto di vista) coincidenze e il gioco finisce.

Per me è stato così. C'erano quasi zero probabilità che potessi scoprirlo, eppure è successo.


----------



## Mari' (7 Gennaio 2011)

Quello che non si fa non si sa! 

Saggezza popolare :mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (7 Gennaio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Difficile ma non impossibile.
> 
> Per quanto mi riguarda mio marito mi ha tradita per due anni usando un cellulare segreto e incontrando le sue donne per una, due volte al massimo. Poi io non l'ho mai controllato, non sono il tipo. Ancora oggi non so nemmeno come si accende il suo cellulare.
> 
> ...


Lo so benissimo,mica sono nato ieri,il rischio esiste non sono un mago.
Scusa se lo chiedo,magari l'hai gia'scritto,ma io sono nuovo,con il marito come e'finita?


----------



## Sole (7 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Lo so benissimo,mica sono nato ieri,il rischio esiste non sono un mago.
> Scusa se lo chiedo,magari l'hai gia'scritto,ma io sono nuovo,con il marito come e'finita?


Stiamo ancora insieme.


----------



## lothar57 (7 Gennaio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Stiamo ancora insieme.


 
Anche se non ci conosciamo mi fa'sinceramente piacere,il matrimonio viene prima di tutto,e non lo si buttare per queste cose,sbagliate e cattive finche'vuoi,ma sempre imparagonabili a anni e anni di matrimonio


----------



## Mari' (7 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Anche se non ci conosciamo mi fa'sinceramente piacere,il matrimonio viene prima di tutto,e non lo si buttare per queste cose,sbagliate e cattive finche'vuoi,ma sempre imparagonabili a anni e anni di matrimonio



Sbagliare e' umano, perseverare e' diabolico ... e tu perseveri   ti pare giusto/rispettoso nei confronti di tua moglie?


----------



## Sole (7 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Anche se non ci conosciamo mi fa'sinceramente piacere,il matrimonio viene prima di tutto,e non lo si buttare per queste cose,sbagliate e cattive finche'vuoi,ma sempre imparagonabili a anni e anni di matrimonio


Sì, capisco che possa essere consolatorio e rassicurante per un traditore sapere che ci sono dei matrimoni che non finiscono per questioni di corna.
Quello che dovrebbe rassicurarvi meno è il dolore e il trauma che rischiate di infliggere a chi vi dorme accanto.

Io, che prima vivevo nel mio mondo incantato, pieno di valori come lealtà, fedeltà, sincerità e condivisione, mi sono ritrovata a dover cercare rimedi per dormire la notte, rimedi per il mal di stomaco, una psicologa che mi aiutasse a rimettermi in piedi e, ciliegina sulla torta, mi sono pure concessa un'avventura sessuale con un uomo, cosa di cui non vado particolarmente fiera, ma è capitata e va bene così. E' stata comunque un'esperienza.

E, per concludere, il rapporto che io e mio marito stiamo tentando con fatica di costruire dovrebbe reggersi su basi diverse da quelle precedenti e sulla consapevolezza, di entrambi, che le bugie sono sterili e non producono niente di buono. Ci si può togliere qualche prurito, forse, ma la felicità sta altrove.


----------



## Mari' (7 Gennaio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Sì, capisco che possa essere consolatorio e rassicurante per un traditore sapere che ci sono dei matrimoni che non finiscono per questioni di corna.
> Quello che dovrebbe rassicurarvi meno è il dolore e il trauma che rischiate di infliggere a chi vi dorme accanto.
> 
> Io, che prima vivevo nel mio mondo incantato, pieno di valori come lealtà, fedeltà, sincerità e condivisione, mi sono ritrovata a dover cercare rimedi per dormire la notte, rimedi per il mal di stomaco, una psicologa che mi aiutasse a rimettermi in piedi e, ciliegina sulla torta, mi sono pure concessa un'avventura sessuale con un uomo, cosa di cui non vado particolarmente fiera, ma è capitata e va bene così. E' stata comunque un'esperienza.
> ...



Decisamente Sole, decisamente :up:


----------



## lothar57 (7 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sbagliare e' umano, perseverare e' diabolico ... e tu perseveri  ti pare giusto/rispettoso nei confronti di tua moglie?


 
Scusa Mari'ma tu sei sposata da 24 anni?Perche'ti assicuro che cambia le cose,io poi confesso di avere questo desiderio da 2 o 3 anni,ma voglio bene  solo a mia moglie:domanda curiosa,ma tu l'hai ricambiato?


----------



## sola (7 Gennaio 2011)

Scusa eh se vuoi bene a tua moglie allora perché la tradisci


----------



## Mari' (7 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Scusa Mari'ma tu sei sposata da 24 anni?Perche'ti assicuro che cambia le cose,io poi confesso di avere questo desiderio da 2 o 3 anni,ma voglio bene  solo a mia moglie:domanda curiosa,ma tu l'hai ricambiato?


Sto insieme a mio marito da 28 anni.

Cosa vuoi dire con "ma tu l'hai ricambiato?" , non ho capito :unhappy:


----------



## lothar57 (7 Gennaio 2011)

sola ha detto:


> Scusa eh se vuoi bene a tua moglie allora perché la tradisci


ma sai e'un po'rimettermi in gioco,a parte che litighiamo quasi tutti i giorni ma per scemate,l'idea di una donna che ti apprezza,e mia moglie mi pare lo faccia sempre meno,unito al fascino del proibito,mi porta a farlo.
C'e'anche da dire che mia moglie anche se rimane una bellissima e affascinante donna,per strada la guardano tutti,l'ho da quasi trent'anni,e sai champagne tutte le sere.......viene a noia


----------



## Sabina (7 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma sai e'un po'rimettermi in gioco,a parte che litighiamo quasi tutti i giorni ma per scemate,l'idea di una donna che ti apprezza,e mia moglie mi pare lo faccia sempre meno,unito al fascino del proibito,mi porta a farlo.
> C'e'anche da dire che mia moglie anche se rimane una bellissima e affascinante donna,per strada la guardano tutti,l'ho da quasi trent'anni,e sai champagne tutte le sere.......viene a noia


Mi sembra che la mancanza di apprezzamento tra gli uomini che tradiscono sia un elemento frequente....


----------



## Sabina (7 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma sai e'un po'rimettermi in gioco,a parte che litighiamo quasi tutti i giorni ma per scemate,l'idea di una donna che ti apprezza,e mia moglie mi pare lo faccia sempre meno,unito al fascino del proibito,mi porta a farlo.
> C'e'anche da dire che mia moglie anche se rimane una bellissima e affascinante donna,per strada la guardano tutti,l'ho da quasi trent'anni,e sai champagne tutte le sere.......viene a noia


Tutto viene a noia....



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5H3osBP0DgQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## lothar57 (7 Gennaio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Tutto viene a noia....
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5H3osBP0DgQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player


infatti ciao Sabina chiudo,alla prossima,buona serata


----------



## sola (7 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma sai e'un po'rimettermi in gioco,a parte che litighiamo quasi tutti i giorni ma per scemate,l'idea di una donna che ti apprezza,e mia moglie mi pare lo faccia sempre meno,unito al fascino del proibito,mi porta a farlo.
> C'e'anche da dire che mia moglie anche se rimane una bellissima e affascinante donna,per strada la guardano tutti,l'ho da quasi trent'anni,e sai champagne tutte le sere.......viene a noia



Champagne a parte ...cosi a naso ,sembrerebbe che tu e tua moglie 
abbiate qualche problemino ma nessuno dei due si vuole prendere la briga di 
affrontarli ....


----------



## Rita1973 (7 Gennaio 2011)

Borzi ha detto:


> Il brutto della situazione e' che non so proprio cosa fare, e credo che solo il tempo potra' farmelo capire.
> Non vorrei agire impulsivamente e mandare tutto in aria...io CI CREDO FERMAMENTE al matrimonio, non mi riesce ora di dire, che se ne vada a quel paese, so che se lo meriterebbe in tutto e per tutto!
> Ma io ad oggi non ce la faccio, e premetto che non sono una debole ma una ragazza semplicemente innamorata, ancora, nonostamte tutto mi interessa sapere il perchè mi abbia fatto cosi' tanto male in maniera del tutto gratuita.
> Vorrei capirne le ragioni, anche se forse non ce ne sono.
> ...


 
Spero non crederai davvero che sia malto vero???? Allora una persona accantoa me molto acanto a me viene definita malata di sesso, ha sempre tradito le sue moglie (si leggi bene sue) certo oramai ha un età per la quale non vale la pena intraprendere una psicoanalisi, ma tanto nonlo avrebbe fatto neanche a 30 anni, poi psicoanalisi di cosa? non credo che unt empo esistessero tutti questi psichiatri psicologi etc etc.. ci inventiamo le pseudo malattie per non prenderci le responsabilità!
Diventiamo isterici perchè la società è diventata di merxx (scusate il termine eh) perchè ognuno è egoista e pensa solo al proprio bene.
Ora tu sei ancora più giovane di me, cavoli!!!! 
vattene o caccialo.... riprenditi la vita, riprenditi dentro interiormente, e pi decidi cosa fare.
Ora credo sia troppo rpesto per una qualsiasi decisione!
Pensa però......
Malattia = curabile?
Se si in quanto tempo? 6 mesi? 6 anni?
E nel frattempo tu?
Che fai?
Malattia = ci sono recidive?
NO? ok...
SI?... uhmmmm ti ritrovi fra alcuni anni nella stessa situazione e magari stavolta con dei figli a carico!
Pensa... ma sopratutto ora pensa a te, allontanati perchè nella nebbia non si vede niente.
Un abbraccio


----------



## Rita1973 (7 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma sai e'un po'rimettermi in gioco,a parte che litighiamo quasi tutti i giorni ma per scemate,l'idea di una donna che ti apprezza,e mia moglie mi pare lo faccia sempre meno,unito al fascino del proibito,mi porta a farlo.
> C'e'anche da dire che mia moglie anche se rimane una bellissima e affascinante donna,per strada la guardano tutti,l'ho da quasi trent'anni,e sai champagne tutte le sere.......viene a noia


 
Scusa eh non volermene.. ma spero dica e pensi la stessa cosa di te  e faccia la stessa cosa che fai tu, me lo auguro di cuore


----------



## contepinceton (7 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma sai e'un po'rimettermi in gioco,a parte che litighiamo quasi tutti i giorni ma per scemate,l'idea di una donna che ti apprezza,e mia moglie mi pare lo faccia sempre meno,unito al fascino del proibito,mi porta a farlo.
> C'e'anche da dire che mia moglie anche se rimane una bellissima e affascinante donna,per strada la guardano tutti,l'ho da quasi trent'anni,e sai champagne tutte le sere.......viene a noia


Uhm...Lothar...secondo me tu sei volpe e furbo...ma ringrazia sempre la tua buona stella...
Dopo 24 anni lei ti conosce fin troppo bene...
fidati se decide di sgamarti ci riesce...
Se sa come andare per sotto ci riesce...
Tu mettila sempre nella condizione di non poter sapere certe cose...io ho sempre fatto così...


----------



## Eliade (7 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma sai e'un po'rimettermi in gioco,a parte che litighiamo quasi tutti i giorni ma per scemate,l'i*dea di una donna che ti apprezza*,e mia moglie mi pare lo faccia sempre meno,*unito al fascino del proibito**,mi porta a farlo.*
> C'e'anche da dire che mia moglie anche se rimane una bellissima e affascinante donna,per strada la guardano tutti,l'ho da quasi trent'anni,e sai champagne tutte le sere.......viene a noia


Tutto qui? Queste sono le tue motivazioni?


----------



## Mari' (7 Gennaio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Tutto qui? Queste sono le tue motivazioni?



... e che t'aspettavi ... un lucano? :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (7 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e che t'aspettavi ... un lucano? :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl:


Eh.buono il lucano! 
Eh che ne so...son rimasta un po' delusa...


----------



## Mari' (7 Gennaio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Eh.buono il lucano!
> Eh che ne so...son rimasta un po' delusa...


Capisco  tu resti delusa, loro s'illudono  :carneval:


----------



## MK (7 Gennaio 2011)

Borzi ha detto:


> Io mi sono sempre chiesta perchè una come lei aveva cercato la mia amicizia parlandomi dei problemi di cuore di suo marito, avendone anche io avevo pensato volesse un conforto e invece questa voleva solo ed unicamente studiare i miei movimenti.


Succede spesso, purtroppo. Borzi non ti accanire contro di lei, il problema è tuo marito, se non fosse stato malato una donna del genere non l'avrebbe nemmeno guardata.


----------



## MK (7 Gennaio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> *Prova a pensare che spesso le persone non cambiano.*
> *Come potrebbe lui restituirti la serenità se non è in grado di curare il suo di equilibrio mentale?*
> 
> Davvero, per me corri un solo rischio, quello di ritrovarti fra qualche anno a guardarlo in faccia e pensare: "avrei dovuto fare diversamente".
> ...


:up:


----------



## tenebroso67 (8 Gennaio 2011)

Borzi ha detto:


> ..................
> io vorrei solo che mi aiutaste a capire se posso passare questo dolore e cosi' perdonare oppure chiudere questo libro


Esistono persone che semplicemente non danno valore alla fedelta'.
Agiscono in modo freddo ed egoistico mettendo sempre in primo piano le loro necessita' e i loro capricci.
Nulla importa se i traditori dopo essere scoperti si pentono e fanno il classico pianto del coccodrillo....troppo facile !!!!
E' un finto pentimento !!

Io pure sono stato tradito e dopo 2 anni non avevo ancora perdonato,
non ce l'ho fatta a perdonare nonostante i mille tentativi.
Cosi la mia storia e' finita senza possibilita' di ritorno.
Ora sono piu' consapevole che se fossi ancora andato avanti con lei non sarei mai riuscito a perdonarla.
Probabilmente non perdonerai mai neanche tu, anche se la speranza e' di riuscirci, ma e' una ferita troppo profonda.
Non riuscirai mai piu' a fidarti.
Ragiona.....ma che genere di persona hai accanto ?
Vuoi davvero ricostruire con una persona del genere ????
Scappa e rifatti una vita !
Sei ancora in tempo e sei ancora giovane.....


----------



## contepinceton (8 Gennaio 2011)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Esistono persone che semplicemente non danno valore alla fedelta'.
> Agiscono in modo freddo ed egoistico mettendo sempre in primo piano le loro necessita' e i loro capricci.
> Nulla importa se i traditori dopo essere scoperti si pentono e fanno il classico pianto del coccodrillo....troppo facile !!!!
> E' un finto pentimento !!
> ...


Uhm...scappare...
Direi che lei ha avuto una fortuna enorme!!!!!
Ha scoperto "chi" ha sposato...solo dopo 9 mesi...
E quelle che si accorgono di come è lui solo dopo anni?
Sta storia assomiglia a quella che scopre che suo marito all'apparenza tanto onesto in realtà è un colluso con affari poco puliti.

Forse l'unica salvezza sta in lei decidere...
" Ma cocco, perchè hai bisogno di quella? Posso benissimo darti io tutto quello che ti sta dando lei da tre anni e  tutte le volte che vuoi"...

Magari anche lui non riesce a vedere sua moglie in una certa luce che lo ecciterebbe da morire...

Borzi, io un tentativo lo farei...così dopo se lo molli, si mangia le mani per aver perso una donna dall'immane potenziale erotico eh?

Ok...le mie idee sono estreme...
Ma a mali estremi, estremi rimedi...
Suvvia Borzi vuoi dirmi che non sei capace di regalare certe emozioni al tuo compagno?


----------



## contepinceton (8 Gennaio 2011)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Esistono persone che semplicemente non danno valore alla fedelta'.
> Agiscono in modo freddo ed egoistico mettendo sempre in primo piano le loro necessita' e i loro capricci.
> Nulla importa se i traditori dopo essere scoperti si pentono e fanno il classico pianto del coccodrillo....troppo facile !!!!
> E' un finto pentimento !!
> ...


Tu sei molto simile a me...tenebroso...
Datti alla pazza gioia...paga eccome se paga!
Del resto sai quando stai con una donna non hai nessuna certezza che lei non si offra al primo mona che ci sa fare, o che la incanta, o di cui si incapriccia...ergo...ergo...
Del doman non v'è certezza...del resto tu sai no come sono eh?
Provato su tua pelle...
Inutile piangere sul latte versato, poi se la stai a sentire, lei ti convincerà perfino che è colpa tua...eri piccolo, indisponente, pretendevi, ciccio piccolo...invece lui il mona...capisci...


----------



## tenebroso67 (8 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ......
> Magari anche lui non riesce a vedere sua moglie in una certa luce che lo ecciterebbe da morire...
> 
> Borzi, io un tentativo lo farei...*così dopo se lo molli, si mangia le mani per aver perso una donna dall'immane potenziale erotico* eh?
> ...


Non e' un idea estrema.....e' una genialata !!
E' una vendetta bastardissima.....:up:


----------



## tenebroso67 (8 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu sei molto simile a me...tenebroso...
> Datti alla pazza gioia...paga eccome se paga!
> Del resto sai quando stai con una donna non hai nessuna certezza che lei non si offra al primo mona che ci sa fare, o che la incanta, o di cui si incapriccia...ergo...ergo...
> Del doman non v'è certezza...del resto tu sai no come sono eh?
> ...


E' vero....siamo simili in diverse cose....
In quello che dici sento che hai ragione perche' nel mio profondo ho anch'io le tue stesse sensazioni.
So' che darsi "alla pazza gioia" ha un riscontro psicologico enorme,
e' una rivincita su quello che si e' subíto in passato,
L'ho parzialmente fatto nei mesi sucessivi al mio distacco totale con la ex.
Ho sfogato la mia depressione con il ballo. Funziona alla grande !!
Ballare libera la mente e il corpo, in un movimento senza finalita' alcuna se non quella coreografica.
(ad es. nelle arti marziali invece ogni movimento ha una finalita' offensiva o difensiva).

Ora sono seriamente concentrato su un'altra donna.

I rischi che tu mi elenchi lo so......sono moooolto probabili.


----------



## lorelai (8 Gennaio 2011)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Ora sono seriamente concentrato su un'altra donna.
> 
> I rischi che tu mi elenchi lo so......sono moooolto probabili.


Tenebroso, come va? E' la donna su cui avevi tanti timori per via delle sue esperienze passate? 

Spero ti sia tranquillizzato 

L'altro giorno ascoltavo questa e ho pensato a te 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TIZv5QrDo4k&NR=1

"Io amo lei, non la realta' che le sta intorno.
Io, io, io amo lei, non gli altri uomini che ha avuto
per dare un senso al suo passato
perche' dovrei?"
​


----------



## contepinceton (8 Gennaio 2011)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Non e' un idea estrema.....e' una genialata !!
> E' una vendetta bastardissima.....:up:


Pensa lei si trasforma in una bomba sexy...e poi gli dice...sbava caro...ora gioco io alla puttana felice con chi dico io...vedi vedi come si mangia le mani...dai tenebroso lo sappiamo cosa ci fa soffrire eh? Che lei la dia ad un altro che non siamo noi...o no?
Se poi ci parte la sega che l'ha data ad un altro perchè ci sa più fare che con noi, siamo fottuti...per questo le amiche servono a stare in compagnia e a sistemare i danni all'autostima...ultimamente la mia vola sulle nuvole...per fortuna...stavo diventando una larva...e solo perchè...


----------



## contepinceton (8 Gennaio 2011)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> E' vero....siamo simili in diverse cose....
> In quello che dici sento che hai ragione perche' nel mio profondo ho anch'io le tue stesse sensazioni.
> So' che darsi "alla pazza gioia" ha un riscontro psicologico enorme,
> e' una rivincita su quello che si e' subíto in passato,
> ...


Ok...caro...a me non piace ballare non sono capace ma conosco un paio di discoteche furbine...sul garda che non ti dico..là infatti co so depresso mi rifugio...e fidati non sono mai tornato a casa come dire...ben insomma...ehm...capisci...
Una ti dice..." Io mio marito non lo sopporto più, sono qui a sfogarmi con le amiche!"...
E io.." Ma per sul serio..."


----------



## contepinceton (8 Gennaio 2011)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> E' vero....siamo simili in diverse cose....
> In quello che dici sento che hai ragione perche' nel mio profondo ho anch'io le tue stesse sensazioni.
> So' che darsi "alla pazza gioia" ha un riscontro psicologico enorme,
> e' una rivincita su quello che si e' subíto in passato,
> ...


Ma fai come me...
Ascoltami bene...
Mettiamo che tu abbia mille euro in tasca.
Decidi va ben dai ne investo cento...e mal che vada me ne restano 900. Se quei cento fruttano 5 euro...rinvesti nel rapporto 105...ecc..ecc..ecc...
Così investirai su di lei, sempre nella misura che se lo merita, e nella misura di quanto sa farti felice...
Ma sii consapevole...
Guardati così fan tutte e dii a te stesso...se lei vuole può tradirmi: bontà sua se non lo fa
Ma fidati se è felice con te, non va in cerca di guai...
Del resto anche tu sai che puoi sempre fare il maialino in giro no?


----------



## tenebroso67 (9 Gennaio 2011)

lorelai ha detto:


> Tenebroso, come va? E' la donna su cui avevi tanti timori per via delle sue esperienze passate?
> 
> Spero ti sia tranquillizzato
> 
> ...


Ciao Lorelai.... !!
Grazie...abbastanza bene..... e tu ?
Io sto provando a dare fiducia e ci credo, anche se ogni tanto mi salgono paure atroci....ma le tengo per me.....

Bello il brano dei Diaframma, belle le parole, e molto simpatico il lieto fine....:up:
Le parole che tu hai evidenziato sono il cuore del concetto di "Amore"
ovvero quello di un sentimento totale e sereno.

Felice domenica !!
ciao !
tenebr67


----------



## tenebroso67 (9 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ....
> Ma sii consapevole...
> Guardati così fan tutte e dii a te stesso...se lei vuole può tradirmi: bontà sua se non lo fa
> *Ma fidati se è felice con te, non va in cerca di guai...*
> ..............


Sagge parole Conte....sagge parole .......


----------



## tenebroso67 (9 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ...
> Del resto anche tu sai che puoi sempre fare il maialino in giro no?


ah ah ......
faccio il bravo........


----------



## tenebroso67 (9 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok...caro...a me non piace ballare non sono capace ma conosco un paio di discoteche furbine...sul garda che non ti dico..là infatti co so depresso mi rifugio...e fidati non sono mai tornato a casa come dire...ben insomma...ehm...capisci...
> Una ti dice..." Io mio marito non lo sopporto più, sono qui a sfogarmi con le amiche!"...
> E io.." Ma per sul serio..."



Sei una forza Conte.....:up:

Eh...anche le donne sono birbe...anzi piu' degli uomoni...vero ???:mexican:
lo sai bene tu caro Conte..........


----------



## tenebroso67 (9 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok...caro...a me non piace ballare non sono capace ma conosco un paio di discoteche furbine...sul garda che non ti dico..là infatti co so depresso mi rifugio...e fidati non sono mai tornato a casa come dire...ben insomma...ehm...capisci...


...non sei mai tornato a casa a mani vuote.......  eh eh

ho capito....ho capito.....:up:


----------



## Luigi III (9 Gennaio 2011)

Borzi ha detto:


> I due oltre ad avere una relazione sess si scrivevano anche in chat..cosa che io ho beccato e per questa la violazione della privacy il posto l'ho perso io..e loro due perchè scop. in ufficio.
> Lui sta andando da uno psicologo, io stessa l'ho accompagnato la prima volta, il dottore ha detto che al di la' della zoccola che e^l'altra che lui non riesce ad individuare l'importanza dei valori come se bisognasse ricominciare da capo.Pare che quella gli dicesse che non facevano del male a nessuno e che la loro relazione era al di la' di tutto, e lui come un idiota furbo e senza cervello le e' andato dietro senza porsi nessuna domanda..e vorrei vedere gli faceva troppo comodo avere la moglie bella e brava a casa che lo aspettava con la cena pronta e la zocc. in ufficio--
> io vorrei solo che mi aiutaste a capire se posso passare questo dolore e cosi' perdonare oppure chiudere questo libro


 Intanto tutta la  mia comprensione. Sarebbe bello se fra chi vive esperienze così devastanti ci si potesse abbracciare e dirsi: le persone non sono tutte come quelle che abbiamo avuto la sfortuna di incontrare. Ciò premesso, la tua storia è terribile. Ma come puoi pensare di recuperare il rapporto con tuo marito? Hai 30 anni, puoi rifarti una vita con qualcuno degno di te e comunque meglio sola che accompagnata da queste iene. Ha ragione Daniele: un bel calcio nel fondoschiena e addio per sempre. sarà lui a versare lacrime amare. Chiudi quel libro prima possibile!


----------



## lorelai (9 Gennaio 2011)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Ciao Lorelai.... !!
> Grazie...abbastanza bene..... e tu ?
> Io sto provando a dare fiducia e ci credo, anche se ogni tanto mi salgono paure atroci....ma le tengo per me.....
> 
> ...


Sono contenta per te.
Non ci può essere amore senza fiducia, per me 

Quanto a me... 
Dopo essermi per l'ennesima volta fatta calpestare il cuore dalla stessa persona, ci ho rimesso su tutte le corazze che avevo messo da parte e ne ho aggiunte altre.
Non mi vuoi? Ti ho offerto il meglio di me e tu scegli solo la parte più superficiale?
Allora adesso ti uso anch'io.

Comunque, non voglio cedere al cinismo: sto lavorando molto su di me. Perchè è sempre più evidente che sono io che parto con una paura incredibile e con idee inconsce sull'amore come debolezza, e _di conseguenza_ scelgo persone anaffettive/sfuggenti che ovviamente mi deluderanno...

Comunque, è una bellissima giornata, ho un buon arrosto in forno e amicizie sincere e profondissime su cui contare.
Va bene così


----------



## Mari' (9 Gennaio 2011)

lorelai ha detto:


> Sono contenta per te.
> Non ci può essere amore senza fiducia, per me
> 
> Quanto a me...
> ...


... e questo ti realizza? ... fa di te una donna risolta?


Hai solo accettato le Sue condizioni  ... mah!


Io la vedo piu' come una Tua sconfitta.




.


----------



## lorelai (9 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e questo ti realizza? ... fa di te una donna risolta?
> 
> 
> Hai solo accettato le Sue condizioni  ... mah!
> ...


No, non mi realizza.
E' solo una barriera, un tipo di barriera in cui sono maestra.

Ma non importa. 
Lui non è (più) il mio orizzonte; e le mie realizzazioni le prendo altrove: nella gioia profonda che provo nell'essere quello che sono, innanzitutto. 
E questa è una cosa che nessuno può rubarmi.


----------



## Mari' (9 Gennaio 2011)

lorelai ha detto:


> No, non mi realizza.
> E' solo una barriera, un tipo di barriera in cui sono maestra.
> 
> Ma non importa.
> ...


Scusa se ti sembrero' rude/dura, in verita' ti dico: Le illusioni aiutano a vivere ... ma per quanto? 


Tanti auguri per il 2011 


.


----------



## lorelai (9 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Scusa se ti sembrero' rude/dura, in verita' ti dico: Le illusioni aiutano a vivere ... ma per quanto?
> 
> 
> Tanti auguri per il 2011
> ...


Ma io non m'illudo.
M'illudevo prima: che lui mi volesse bene.
E gli riservavo piccoli gesti di amore e attenzione.

Ora che so che tanto lui non può capirli, quell'amore lo spargo altrove, dove viene riconosciuto e non sprecato (le mie solidissime amicizie, la mia famiglia), e da lui prendo ciò che può dare: conversazioni brillanti, idee, concerti. Volendo, il calore di un corpo ogni tanto.

Sono delusa, certo.

Sconfitta, no... Ci vuole ben altro 

Il 2011 inizia pieno di progetti bellissimi, e oggi c'è anche il sole e sto per andare a correre.

Ricambio l'augurio!


----------



## tenebroso67 (9 Gennaio 2011)

lorelai ha detto:


> Sono contenta per te.
> Non ci può essere amore senza fiducia, per me
> 
> Quanto a me...
> ...


Sono certo che una persona profonda come te e' in grado di dare davvero il mondo alla persona che ama.
Mi spiace che tu non sia stata molto fortunata nel trovare uomini altrettanto felici di condividere con te non solo l'aspetto sessuale ma anche tutto il resto di te, che credo sicuramente valga la pena di scoprire.

Inoltre devo aggiungere una cosa :
avevo rimosso dalla mia mente questo fatto,
cioe' che anch'io, oltre 10 anni fa', avevo "usato" una donna per scopi unicamente sessuali, 
ma la cosa e' durata solo 1 mese,
sia perche' lei si era innamorata di me,
sia perche' con una donna non mi voglio fermare ad un contesto puramente fisico.
Ma come successo gia' in passato, non riesco a scindere il sesso dall'amore,
perche' in un atto sessuale permetto ad una donna di violare e valicare le mie barriere piu' intime senza maschere o finzioni, sia fisicamente che mentalmente.
In un rapporto desidero e cerco di fondermi nei suoi desideri nel modo piu' profondo e completo,
captando le emozioni piu' recondite e le contraddizioni piu' nascoste.
Il mio interesse verso una patner risponde alla legge del "tutto o niente".
Non potrei soffermarmi ad una conoscenza solo fisica.

Ma so anche che Conte ha ragione da vendere quando parla di assaporare ogni essere femminile come un dono da cogliere subito.
E so' che hai ragione anche te quando affermi che si puo' dare e ricevere piacere fisico senza ipocrisa e finzioni con molta soddisfazione per entrambi i patner.

Sicuramente in questo periodo sto rivedendo molte mie idee e convinzioni,
grazie a voi, alla mia attuale compagna e a diverse letture fatte sull'argomento (ad es. Raffaele Morelli).
Ma per mia natura cerco prima di tutto di elaborare con la mia testa quello che vivo. 

Davvero un caro saluto
tenebr67


----------



## lothar57 (9 Gennaio 2011)

sola ha detto:


> Champagne a parte ...cosi a naso ,sembrerebbe che tu e tua moglie
> abbiate qualche problemino ma nessuno dei due si vuole prendere la briga di
> affrontarli ....


 
Non e'affatto cosi'perche'ieri sera l'abbiamo fatto come sempre,e come sempre e'stato ottimo,solo che l'indole e'questa,io sono cosi',e niente mi cambiera'.
Poi devi sapere che dopo tanti anni di matrimonio,bisogna imparare a smussare glki angoli,se vuoi andare da qualche parte,viceversa..rimani li'


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Non e'affatto cosi'perche'ieri sera l'abbiamo fatto come sempre,e come sempre e'stato ottimo,solo che l'indole e'questa,io sono cosi',e niente mi cambiera'.
> Poi devi sapere che dopo tanti anni di matrimonio,bisogna imparare a smussare glki angoli,se vuoi andare da qualche parte,viceversa..rimani li'


:up::up::up:


----------



## aristocat (9 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Non e'affatto cosi'perche'ieri sera l'abbiamo fatto come sempre,e come sempre e'stato ottimo,solo che l'indole e'questa,io sono cosi',e niente mi cambiera'.
> Poi devi sapere che dopo tanti anni di matrimonio,b*isogna imparare a smussare glki angoli,se vuoi andare da qualche parte,viceversa..rimani li'*


In che senso? Smussare gli angoli inteso come darla vinta alla moglie su tutto?
Andare da qualche parte equivale "tenere in piedi il matrimonio"? E "rimanere lì" sarebbe?


----------



## dottor manhattan (9 Gennaio 2011)

Borzi ha detto:


> ...io CI CREDO FERMAMENTE al matrimonio, non mi riesce ora di dire, che se ne vada a quel paese, so che se lo meriterebbe in tutto e per tutto!...
> 
> ...Tra l'altro un mese prima che succedesse il disastro abbiamo comprato casa, tutta da restrutturare, era/e' la casa dei sogni per la quale avrei fatto mille sacrifici pur di viverla insieme a lui...e oggi ho qnche quel peso addosso...
> 
> ...


 
Il matrimonio, purtroppo, non può essere un credo o una fede. Figuriamoci quando lo si fonda, principalmente, su di un'altra persona fallibile come noi stessi o anche di più.

Capisco però che questo "credo", in questo momento, sia la cosa che ti rimane di quanto più vicino alla condizione di serenità che in questi ultimi tempi, prima del suo tradimento, eri riuscita a costruirti.

E' vero che, su due piedi, non puoi in questo momento prendere decisioni, che siano pure quella di restare con lui o di mandarlo via. Hai tutta la comprensione, soprattutto in quanto al decidere di intraprendere un nuovo cammino.

Bisogna capire però se i tuoi sentimenti sono più o meno influenzati da fattori esterni.

Non hai figli (ritieniti fortunata), ma dici di aver comprato casa, un impegno economico che, vista anche la ristrutturazione necesssaria, ha ipotecato parte del tuo futuro. Questo forse potrebbe essere un freno per te, da come scrivi potrebbe condizionare le tue scelte, non come avere dei figli, certo, ma potrebbe. Oppure non sarà il tuo caso, chissà.

Tu non ne parli, forse non sarà cosi grave come immagino e magari dal punto di vista economico è tutto a posto. Ma la perdita del tuo impiego, secondo me, in questo momento gioca un ruolo fondamentale in questa storia. La tua autonomia ora passa in primo piano.

Avete tutti perso il lavoro, un evento tanto particolare quanto importante in questa storia che, in un certo senso, dovrebbe traslare le coscienze su un piano più razionale che sentimentale o passionale. Una sorta di reset mentale.

Non considerare le mie presupposizioni come illazioni, sono solo punti di vista esterni alla tua condizione che, ti ricordo, è pienamente comprensibile e rispettabile.

Premesso che tutti i consigli che ricevi sono mitigati dalle esperienze di coloro che li danno, lo scopo è sempre quello di cercare di capire in che misura, e come, tu ti ritieni legata a tuo marito per poter decidere di restare o meno con lui.


----------



## lothar57 (9 Gennaio 2011)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Sei una forza Conte.....:up:
> 
> Eh...anche le donne sono birbe...anzi piu' degli uomoni...vero ???:mexican:
> lo sai bene tu caro Conte..........


Sono con voi da poco,pero'scusate ,senza offesa,e mancanza di rispetto al Conte,che sicuramente sa'quello che scrive,alle volte concordo anch'io...ma.....
Ci vuole proprio lui per farci capire che le ns donne fanno esattamente come noi maschi???
Per noi e'sempre difficile,qualcuno non concorda???,loro fanno presto un  sorriso,uno sguardo....
Vantiamoci poco,della conquista,perche'la ns lei magari di amanti ne ha tre....Cosa ne dite signori e gentili signori?


----------



## Mari' (9 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sono con voi da poco,pero'scusate ,senza offesa,e mancanza di rispetto al Conte,che sicuramente sa'quello che scrive,alle volte concordo anch'io...ma.....
> Ci vuole proprio lui per farci capire che le ns donne fanno esattamente come noi maschi???
> Per noi e'sempre difficile,qualcuno non concorda???,loro fanno presto un  sorriso,uno sguardo....
> Vantiamoci poco,della conquista,perche'la ns lei magari di amanti ne ha tre....Cosa ne dite signori e gentili signori?



Ci sono uomini e Uomini, lo stesso vale anche per le donne e Donne, non facciamo confusione per favore. 



.


----------



## lothar57 (9 Gennaio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> In che senso? Smussare gli angoli inteso come darla vinta alla moglie su tutto?
> Andare da qualche parte equivale "tenere in piedi il matrimonio"? E "rimanere lì" sarebbe?


No io comando sempre,nella mia azienda,a casa,con i figli e con la moglie,anche se ha palle come venti maschi,ma io sono piu'duro di lei.
Poi dico anche che senza sesso piu'di qualche giorno non riesco a stare..


----------



## MK (9 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> *No io comando sempre,nella mia azienda,a casa,con i figli e con la moglie,anche se ha palle come venti maschi,ma io sono piu'duro di lei.*
> Poi dico anche che senza sesso piu'di qualche giorno non riesco a stare..


Ussignur...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> No io comando sempre,nella mia azienda,a casa,con i figli e con la moglie,anche* se ha palle come venti masch*i,ma io sono piu'duro di lei.
> Poi dico anche che senza sesso piu'di qualche giorno non riesco a stare..


Mi piace questa donna.


----------



## lothar57 (9 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ci sono uomini e Uomini, lo stesso vale anche per le donne e Donne, non facciamo confusione per favore.
> 
> 
> 
> .


Scusami Mari',vorresti dire che quando noi uomini siamo insieme,tra amici,e parliamo e pensiamo,a voi,e guardiamo la cameriera,o la vicina di tavolo,voi,tra amiche,non fate lo stesso?


----------



## aristocat (9 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Scusami Mari',vorresti dire che quando noi uomini siamo insieme,tra amici,e parliamo e pensiamo,a voi,e guardiamo la cameriera,o la vicina di tavolo,voi,tra amiche,non fate lo stesso?


approfitto per dire la mia. Se sono innamorata, divento molto "monotematica"... gli altri li vedo come "in dissolvenza"....
Ti è capitato?


----------



## MK (9 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Scusami Mari',vorresti dire che quando noi uomini siamo insieme,tra amici,e parliamo e pensiamo,a voi,e guardiamo la cameriera,o la vicina di tavolo,voi,tra amiche,non fate lo stesso?


Il problema è che lo fate anche quando state con la moglie/fidanzata/compagna ecc.ecc. 

Tra amiche si sta a parlare di uomini sì, ma non a discutere di come sarebbe bello fare sesso con quel sedere, con quei pettorali con quel... beh si è capito no:mexican:?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Uhm...scappare...
> Direi che lei ha avuto una fortuna enorme!!!!!
> Ha scoperto "chi" ha sposato...solo dopo 9 mesi...
> E quelle che si accorgono di come è lui solo dopo anni?
> ...


 ... burp ... non so se è più volgare il mio ruttino o questa frase ... sai fare di meglio, fallo


----------



## MK (9 Gennaio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> approfitto per dire la mia. Se sono innamorata, divento molto "monotematica"... gli altri li vedo come "in dissolvenza"....


Esattamente. :up:


----------



## Mari' (9 Gennaio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Il problema è che lo fate anche quando state con la moglie/fidanzata/compagna ecc.ecc.
> 
> Tra amiche si sta a parlare di uomini sì, ma non a discutere di come sarebbe bello fare sesso con quel sedere, con quei pettorali con quel... beh si è capito no:mexican:?



Grazie MK :mrgreen: hai reso :up:


----------



## lothar57 (9 Gennaio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> approfitto per dire la mia. Se sono innamorata, divento molto "monotematica"... gli altri li vedo come "in dissolvenza"....
> Ti è capitato?


sai noi uomini siamo alquanto diversi,e francamente amici mono tematici no ne conosco,c'e'anche da dire che io ho 50 anni...e invidio la tua fedelta'


----------



## aristocat (9 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sai noi uomini siamo alquanto diversi,e francamente amici mono tematici no ne conosco,c'e'anche da dire che io ho 50 anni...e invidio la tua fedelta'


Capisco e rispetto la tua ottica, dopo tanti anni ... 
Ma neanche agli inizi dell'innamoramento c'è stato x te l'effetto "dissolvenza"? :singleeye:


----------



## lothar57 (9 Gennaio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Esattamente. :up:


Scusate l'ignoranza.ma se siete tanto fedeli e angeliche,cosa fate qua'tra noi infedeli?
E'una semplice domanda,nessuna/o se la prenda,grazie


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Grazie MK :mrgreen: hai reso :up:


 ... invece noi lo facciamo :rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (9 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Scusate l'ignoranza.ma se siete tanto fedeli e angeliche,cosa fate qua'tra noi infedeli?
> E'una semplice domanda,nessuna/o se la prenda,grazie


 
Ehm ehm nessuno prende posizione....il sasso io l'ho lanciato


----------



## lothar57 (9 Gennaio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Capisco e rispetto la tua ottica, dopo tanti anni ...
> Ma neanche agli inizi dell'innamoramento c'è stato x te l'effetto "dissolvenza"? :singleeye:


 
eccome...e da qualche anno che no ho piene le....e perdonami se ti dico che il tempo non lavora per me se aspetto non recupero,per me e'tardi..


----------



## MK (9 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Scusate l'ignoranza.ma se siete tanto fedeli e angeliche,cosa fate qua'tra noi infedeli?
> E'una semplice domanda,nessuna/o se la prenda,grazie


Forum di traditori e traditi. Santa o puttana? Ancora a questo punto stiamo. Siamo nel 2011, i tempi sono cambiati .


----------



## lothar57 (9 Gennaio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Forum di traditori e traditi. Santa o puttana? Ancora a questo punto stiamo. Siamo nel 2011, i tempi sono cambiati .


 
Certo hai ragione,ma se uno viene qua'.....ciao buona serata io  me ne vado


----------



## Sole (9 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Scusate l'ignoranza.ma se siete tanto fedeli e angeliche,cosa fate qua'tra noi infedeli?
> E'una semplice domanda,nessuna/o se la prenda,grazie


E' che quando una/uno scopre di essere stata tradita/tradito ha tante, ma proprio tante domande a cui vorrebbe dare una risposta. E a volte fa bene pensare di non essere i soli ad aver vissuto questa esperienza.
Non c'è solo il tuo lato della medaglia.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Gennaio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Il problema è che lo fate anche quando state con la moglie/fidanzata/compagna ecc.ecc.
> 
> Tra amiche si sta a parlare di uomini sì, ma non a discutere di come sarebbe bello fare sesso con quel sedere, con quei pettorali con quel... beh si è capito no:mexican:?


E ti infastidisce? Io se sono in un locale e entra una donna che obiettivamente ha il suo perchè non mi sento offesa se mio marito la guarda e la battuta è più facile che scappi a me. Idem all'opposto se entra un uomo.

Mai capitato tra amiche di vedere un gran figo e fare commenti??!!


----------



## Nocciola (9 Gennaio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Capisco e rispetto la tua ottica, dopo tanti anni ...
> Ma neanche agli inizi dell'innamoramento c'è stato x te l'effetto "dissolvenza"? :singleeye:


Un conto è guardare un conto è farci pensieri seriamente.
Se vedi un bel uomo o una bella donna trovo estremamente naturale guardarlo e potre esclamare un "però".


----------



## Mari' (9 Gennaio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> *E ti infastidisce?* Io se sono in un locale e entra una donna che obiettivamente ha il suo perchè non mi sento offesa se mio marito la guarda e la battuta è più facile che scappi a me. Idem all'opposto se entra un uomo.
> 
> Mai capitato tra amiche di vedere un gran figo e fare commenti??!!


A me SI, E' una questione di classe e di educazione ... figurati che l'ho fatto notare anche a mio figlio :cooldue: pensa te 


A questo punto  ... molte volte e' capitato a me di far notare a mio marito una bella ragazza ... la bellezza va ammirata e riconosciuta   .


----------



## Mari' (9 Gennaio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Un conto è guardare un conto è farci pensieri seriamente.
> Se vedi un bel uomo o una bella donna trovo estremamente naturale guardarlo e potre esclamare un *"però"*.



Contieniti   :mrgreen:


----------



## dave.one (9 Gennaio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> approfitto per dire la mia. Se sono innamorata, divento molto "monotematica"... gli altri li vedo come "in dissolvenza"....
> Ti è capitato?


Quando vedo qualcosa di bello, io lo guardo, e lo guardo eccome. Se poi è una bella donna, obiettivamente la guardo e commento positivamente. Se non lo facessi, sarei un'ipocrita. Non è detto, però, che mi piaccia. Il piacere credo implichi conoscenza innanzitutto; non basta un semplice sguardo per affermare "mi piace, non mi piace".
D'altronde, quando uno dei miei bimbi, di fronte ad una pietanza, mi dice "non mi piace", chiedo sempre: "l'hai assaggiata?"...


----------



## Mari' (9 Gennaio 2011)

dave.one ha detto:


> Quando vedo qualcosa di bello, io lo guardo, e lo guardo eccome. Se poi è una bella donna, obiettivamente la guardo e commento positivamente. Se non lo facessi, sarei un'ipocrita. Non è detto, però, che mi piaccia. Il piacere credo implichi conoscenza innanzitutto; non basta un semplice sguardo per affermare "mi piace, non mi piace".
> D'altronde, *quando uno dei miei bimbi, di fronte ad una pietanza, mi dice "non mi piace", chiedo sempre: "l'hai assaggiata?"...*



Va beh' ma cosa ci azzecca questo esempio ... mica si assaggia tutto quello che ci passa davanti agli occhi  se fosse cosi, vuol dire che siamo messi proprio male  :mrgreen: .


Il commento fa troppo "stadio"  i soli occhi possono dire di piu' e meglio.


----------



## MK (9 Gennaio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> *E ti infastidisce?* Io se sono in un locale e entra una donna che obiettivamente ha il suo perchè non mi sento offesa se mio marito la guarda e la battuta è più facile che scappi a me. Idem all'opposto se entra un uomo.
> 
> Mai capitato tra amiche di vedere un gran figo e fare commenti??!!


Sì mi infastidisce. Se sto col mio compagno o con le mie amiche sono troppo presa dalla conversazione per guardarmi in giro . Non è questione di sentirsi offesa per gli eventuali confronti, è che se stai con me stai con me. Punto. Altrimenti sto a casa a leggermi un libro o a stare nel forum che mi diverto uguale .


----------



## MK (9 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> A me SI, E' una questione di classe e di educazione ...  .


:up:


----------



## dave.one (9 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Va beh' ma cosa ci azzecca questo esempio ... mica si assaggia tutto quello che ci passa davanti agli occhi  se fosse cosi, vuol dire che siamo messi proprio male  :mrgreen: .
> 
> 
> Il commento fa troppo "stadio"  i soli occhi possono dire di piu' e meglio.


Volevo fosse ben chiara la distinzione tra "bellezza" e "piacere", null'altro.
I soli occhi possono dire tante cose, ma non esistono solo gli occhi.

E non parliamo di stadio, in quanto se penso alla partita odierna della mia squadra del cuore...


----------



## Mari' (9 Gennaio 2011)

dave.one ha detto:


> Volevo fosse ben chiara la distinzione tra "bellezza" e "piacere", null'altro.
> I soli occhi possono dire tante cose, ma non esistono solo gli occhi.
> *
> E non parliamo di stadio, in quanto se penso alla partita odierna della mia squadra del cuore... *


Non ti chiedo manco di quale squadra, non voglio infierire su di te  .


----------



## Daniele (9 Gennaio 2011)

Io guardo solo le belle Alfa Romeo, sono le uniche cose che valgono la fatica di voltare lo sguardo


----------



## Mari' (9 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io guardo solo le belle Alfa Romeo, sono le uniche cose che valgono la fatica di voltare lo sguardo



_GIA'!_​ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87I8jjOdeIg



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:​


----------



## contepinceton (10 Gennaio 2011)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Sono certo che una persona profonda come te e' in grado di dare davvero il mondo alla persona che ama.
> Mi spiace che tu non sia stata molto fortunata nel trovare uomini altrettanto felici di condividere con te non solo l'aspetto sessuale ma anche tutto il resto di te, che credo sicuramente valga la pena di scoprire.
> 
> Inoltre devo aggiungere una cosa :
> ...


Bellissimo...
Sai una cosa che mi è più volte sentirmi dire?
1) Finalmente uno che vive le sue emozioni
2) Finalmente uno che non tromba per mostrare quanto è bravo o possente a farlo.
Su tante cose siamo simili
Spero che la tua nuova compagna sia sempre all'altezza della situazione.
Forse noi uomini ci siamo troppo fossilizzati sul triangolo della bernarda...e tralasciamo tutto l'oceano che ci sta intorno...


----------



## contepinceton (10 Gennaio 2011)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> ...non sei mai tornato a casa a mani vuote.......  eh eh
> 
> ho capito....ho capito.....:up:


Non esageriamo...
A volte sono volati di quei due di picche che non immagini eh?
In altri casi...la buona sorte...e l'asso nella manica...hanno sortito effetti insperati...


----------



## contepinceton (10 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sono con voi da poco,pero'scusate ,senza offesa,e mancanza di rispetto al Conte,che sicuramente sa'quello che scrive,alle volte concordo anch'io...ma.....
> Ci vuole proprio lui per farci capire che le ns donne fanno esattamente come noi maschi???
> Per noi e'sempre difficile,qualcuno non concorda???,loro fanno presto un  sorriso,uno sguardo....
> Vantiamoci poco,della conquista,perche'la ns lei magari di amanti ne ha tre....Cosa ne dite signori e gentili signori?


Io dico solo una cosa...
Se vogliono, ce la fanno sotto il naso e neanche ci accorgiamo...
Mio caro, c'è un grande mistero nel matrimonio:
Come si comportano le nostre mogli, quando non ci siamo.
E che loro si comportano diversamente, è l'aver più volte notato nelle donne un diverso atteggiamento nei miei confronti a seconda se sono accompagnate o meno dal marito.
Dai casso noi saremo galletti, ma tra gatte morte, civette e portatrici di santa moina...

Ma ricordatevi...c'è tutta una fetta della vita del nostro partner che noi non conosciamo e non possiamo conoscere, perchè appunto non assistiamo...
Ah sapessi caro...una giornata durissima in ufficio oggi...
Sesesesesesee....


----------



## contepinceton (10 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ci sono uomini e Uomini, lo stesso vale anche per le donne e Donne, non facciamo confusione per favore.
> 
> 
> 
> .


Mah...per me esistono solo persone.
Esseri umani, con tutto il bello e il brutto che la loro natura comporta.
ma capisco anche la tua mentalità.
Hai bisogno che ci siano i cattivi dall'altra parte.
Un dualismo terribile.
Anche perchè non sappiamo se alla fine paga eh?


----------



## fatata56 (10 Gennaio 2011)

Ma ricordatevi...c'è tutta una fetta della vita del nostro partner che noi non conosciamo e non possiamo conoscere, perchè appunto non assistiamo...
Ah sapessi caro...una giornata durissima in ufficio oggi...
Sesesesesesee....[/QUOTE]
 E per fortuna che esiste questa fetta sconosciuta! E' quella che tiene vivo l'interesse, quella piccola parte, la scatolina nascosta che nessuno può esplorare che mantiene viva la curiosità nell'altro, la voglia di conoscere ma allo stesso tempo la consapevolezza di non arrivare mai del tutto a raggiungerlo.
Un rapporto muore lentamente anche quando ti accorgi di non aver più questo desiderio di conoscenza dell'altro.


----------



## Daniele (10 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> _GIA'!_​ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87I8jjOdeIg
> 
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:​


Bhe Marì, pensaci bene a quanto è bello vedere una Alfa Romeo duetto osso di seppia! Oppure una Giulietta spider o che gioia e tripudio per gli occchi una rara Montreal!
Le donne vanno e vengono, un'alfa è per sempre.


----------



## lothar57 (10 Gennaio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> E' che quando una/uno scopre di essere stata tradita/tradito ha tante, ma proprio tante domande a cui vorrebbe dare una risposta. E a volte fa bene pensare di non essere i soli ad aver vissuto questa esperienza.
> Non c'è solo il tuo lato della medaglia.


 
Scusami non potevo saperlo,mi spiace per te,qui'allora troverai le risposte che cerchi,e naturalmente chiedi e vedrai che ti risponderemo


----------



## Kid (10 Gennaio 2011)

Borzi ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti
> non avrei mai immaginato di scrivere tutto cio', ho sempre pensato che a me non sarebbe mai successo e invece...
> Ho 30 anni e sono sposata da 9 mesi con un uomo di 37 anni .
> io e mio marito lavoriamo insieme da diversi anni, vengo a scoprire che mi tradisce con una mia cara amica nonche' collega di lavoro che ha 20 anni piu' di me, anche lei sposata e con un figlio di 30 anni.
> ...


Capisco cosa intendi per "spegnere l'interruttore dei sentimenti", è accaduto a cnhe a me di non poter fare a meno di quello che provavo per lei... però cavolo, tre anni sono tanti....

In bocca al lupo, ti sono vicino.


----------



## lothar57 (10 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io guardo solo le belle Alfa Romeo, sono le uniche cose che valgono la fatica di voltare lo sguardo


 
Purtroppo siamo rimasti in pochi noi Alfisti,io ho una Mito e una 159,e ti dico altro Golf e A4!!!!


----------



## lothar57 (10 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io dico solo una cosa...
> Se vogliono, ce la fanno sotto il naso e neanche ci accorgiamo...
> Mio caro, c'è un grande mistero nel matrimonio:
> Come si comportano le nostre mogli, quando non ci siamo.
> ...


 
Si comportano male perche'a loro farlo piace come a noi,e se un bel uomo le tampina,forse ci stanno.
Qualche credulone c'e'ancora,un mio caro amico mi ha detto''tanto la mia ha 45 anni ormai....''ed 'e'fesso perche'magari e'la regina dei motel.
Ed e'proprio l'eta'del tradimento 45-55,bisogna stare moltooo in orecchia.....
Insomma non ci vantiamo dell'amante,oltretutto e'pericolosissimo farlo,mentre la ns dolce mogliettina cavalca allegramente in qualche motel...


----------



## contepinceton (10 Gennaio 2011)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Ma ricordatevi...c'è tutta una fetta della vita del nostro partner che noi non conosciamo e non possiamo conoscere, perchè appunto non assistiamo...
> Ah sapessi caro...una giornata durissima in ufficio oggi...
> Sesesesesesee....


 E per fortuna che esiste questa fetta sconosciuta! E' quella che tiene vivo l'interesse, quella piccola parte, la scatolina nascosta che nessuno può esplorare che mantiene viva la curiosità nell'altro, la voglia di conoscere ma allo stesso tempo la consapevolezza di non arrivare mai del tutto a raggiungerlo.
Un rapporto muore lentamente anche quando ti accorgi di non aver più questo desiderio di conoscenza dell'altro.[/QUOTE]

Bellissimo sto post...
E credimi...se una mi incuriosisce con certe malizie...non sai come morde la gelosia e si attiva la libido...
Poi essendo curioso come una scimmia...figuriamoci...
E sapessi pincy cosa ho fatto l'altra sera, ma non posso dirtelo, sono cose mie...ma sapessi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (10 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Si comportano male perche'a loro farlo piace come a noi,e se un bel uomo le tampina,forse ci stanno.
> Qualche credulone c'e'ancora,un mio caro amico mi ha detto''tanto la mia ha 45 anni ormai....''ed 'e'fesso perche'magari e'la regina dei motel.
> Ed e'proprio l'eta'del tradimento 45-55,bisogna stare moltooo in orecchia.....
> Insomma non ci vantiamo dell'amante,oltretutto e'pericolosissimo farlo,mentre la ns dolce mogliettina cavalca allegramente in qualche motel...


Figliuolo
Beh mio caro...
Trascurala e poi so cazzi tua no?


----------



## lothar57 (10 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Figliuolo
> Beh mio caro...
> Trascurala e poi so cazzi tua no?


 io non lo trascuro,ne lei ne..chi capita,solo che rimane una gran gnocca,e io sto sul chi vive,,poi magari adesso chissa'che sta'combinando


----------



## Nocciola (10 Gennaio 2011)

dave.one ha detto:


> Quando vedo qualcosa di bello, io lo guardo, e lo guardo eccome. Se poi è una bella donna, obiettivamente la guardo e commento positivamente. Se non lo facessi, sarei un'ipocrita. Non è detto, però, che mi piaccia. Il piacere credo implichi conoscenza innanzitutto; non basta un semplice sguardo per affermare "mi piace, non mi piace".
> D'altronde, quando uno dei miei bimbi, di fronte ad una pietanza, mi dice "non mi piace", chiedo sempre: "l'hai assaggiata?"...


Stesso mio pensiero:up:
Vedo se riesco a pigiarti


----------



## Nocciola (10 Gennaio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Sì mi infastidisce. Se sto col mio compagno o con le mie amiche sono troppo presa dalla conversazione per guardarmi in giro . Non è questione di sentirsi offesa per gli eventuali confronti, è che se stai con me stai con me. Punto. Altrimenti sto a casa a leggermi un libro o a stare nel forum che mi diverto uguale .


scusa ma mi sembra esagerato. Certo che non passo la serata a guardarmi in giro nè se sono con mio marito nè se sono con un/a amico/a ma ribadisco che se vedo passare un bel tipo lo noto e se è una donna e mio marito non la vedo posso tranquillamente fargliela notare io.
Per quanto mi riguarda non significa assolutamente nulla


----------



## lothar57 (10 Gennaio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> scusa ma mi sembra esagerato. Certo che non passo la serata a guardarmi in giro nè se sono con mio marito nè se sono con un/a amico/a ma ribadisco che se vedo passare un bel tipo lo noto e se è una donna e mio marito non la vedo posso tranquillamente fargliela notare io.
> Per quanto mi riguarda non significa assolutamente nulla


Purtroppo ho il brutto vizio di farlo anch'io,se passa una tipa la guardo,ovvio se mi attira,Quando c'e'mia moglie lo evito perche'non e'bello,ma certe volte,quando si era al mare,non riuscivo ad evitarlo.Ma sotto gli occhiali scuri,lei poi,stando attenta,i maschi in costume li guardava eccome.
Comunque sarebbe da evitare


----------



## Nocciola (10 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Purtroppo ho il brutto vizio di farlo anch'io,se passa una tipa la guardo,ovvio se mi attira,Quando c'e'mia moglie lo evito perche'non e'bello,ma certe volte,quando si era al mare,non riuscivo ad evitarlo.Ma sotto gli occhiali scuri,lei poi,stando attenta,i maschi in costume li guardava eccome.
> Comunque sarebbe da evitare


Trovo evitarlo da ipocriti. Certo senza esagerare con sguardi e battute di dubbio gusto ma per il resto, avendo io specchi in casa so come sono, e se una obiettivamente è più bella di me non capisco perchè mio marito non dovrebbe guardarla. Idem vale per lui. Questo non toglie nulla ai sentimenti e al nostro rapporto.


----------



## Sterminator (10 Gennaio 2011)

fatata56 ha detto:


> E per fortuna che esiste questa fetta sconosciuta! E' quella che tiene vivo l'interesse, quella piccola parte, la scatolina nascosta che nessuno può esplorare che mantiene viva la curiosità nell'altro, la voglia di conoscere ma allo stesso tempo la consapevolezza di non arrivare mai del tutto a raggiungerlo.
> Un rapporto muore lentamente anche quando ti accorgi di non aver più questo desiderio di conoscenza dell'altro.


Cioe' vi arrapa il pensiero che vostra moglie (o marito) possa fare la maiala sfruttando abbonamenti in motel?


----------



## lothar57 (10 Gennaio 2011)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Ma ricordatevi...c'è tutta una fetta della vita del nostro partner che noi non conosciamo e non possiamo conoscere, perchè appunto non assistiamo...
> Ah sapessi caro...una giornata durissima in ufficio oggi...
> Sesesesesesee....


E per fortuna che esiste questa fetta sconosciuta! E' quella che tiene vivo l'interesse, quella piccola parte, la scatolina nascosta che nessuno può esplorare che mantiene viva la curiosità nell'altro, la voglia di conoscere ma allo stesso tempo la consapevolezza di non arrivare mai del tutto a raggiungerlo.
Un rapporto muore lentamente anche quando ti accorgi di non aver più questo desiderio di conoscenza dell'altro.[/QUOTE]

Non trovo piu'quello che hai scritto ieri sera''l'amante 3 volte la settimana" etc....a parte che ci vuole tempo,io non l'avrei,e poi si diventa ottimi clienti del motel,come fai a sentirlo come  amantee non come marito?
Secondo ci deve ''vedere''ogni 7-10gg,se non viene a noia


----------



## Daniele (10 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminatror, la parificazione dei sessi ha comportato un appiattimento di tutti e due verso il basso, sono entrambi fallocentrici (cioè veneratori del menhir fallico)


----------



## Sabina (10 Gennaio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> approfitto per dire la mia. Se sono innamorata, divento molto "monotematica"... gli altri li vedo come "in dissolvenza"....
> Ti è capitato?


:up:
E' così anche per me!


----------



## Sterminator (10 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sterminatror, la parificazione dei sessi ha comportato un appiattimento di tutti e due verso il basso, sono entrambi fallocentrici (cioè veneratori del menhir fallico)


Questo per quanto riguarda gli apprezzamenti espliciti, ma per la fantasia che dicevo, per me c'e' altro sotto...


----------



## Sabina (10 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> io non lo trascuro,ne lei ne..chi capita,solo che rimane una gran gnocca,e io sto sul chi vive,,poi magari adesso chissa'che sta'combinando


Il tradimento può arrivare anche se non si e' trascurate.... ma poi, lo fai tu, ti darebbe così fastidio scoprire che ha una sua vita parallela come te? Come reagiresti?


----------



## Kid (10 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sterminatror, la parificazione dei sessi ha comportato un appiattimento di tutti e due verso il basso, sono entrambi fallocentrici (cioè veneratori del menhir fallico)


Quoto.


----------



## tenebroso67 (10 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bellissimo...
> Sai una cosa che mi è più volte sentirmi dire?
> 1) Finalmente uno che vive le sue emozioni
> 2) Finalmente uno che non tromba per mostrare quanto è bravo o possente a farlo.
> ...


triangolo della bernarda....ahah 
in ogni donna c'e' un'oceano da scoprire , 
a volte non bastano anni, ci vorrebbero secoli....
(secoli........beh...forse esagero.....)


----------



## tenebroso67 (10 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non esageriamo...
> A volte sono volati di quei due di picche che non immagini eh?........


capita.....


----------



## tenebroso67 (10 Gennaio 2011)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Ma ricordatevi...c'è tutta una fetta della vita del nostro partner che noi non conosciamo e non possiamo conoscere, perchè appunto non assistiamo...
> Ah sapessi caro...una giornata durissima in ufficio oggi...
> Sesesesesesee....



mi viene da darti ragione !!!


----------



## tenebroso67 (10 Gennaio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ... burp ... non so se è più volgare il mio ruttino o questa frase ... sai fare di meglio, fallo




"" Ma cocco, perchè hai bisogno di quella vecchiaccia? Posso benissimo essere io la tua puttana tutte le volte che vuoi"...
 
Il livello della situazione e' quello e l'ipotetica risposta e' in linea con il comportamento del marito.....


----------



## lothar57 (10 Gennaio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Il tradimento può arrivare anche se non si e' trascurate.... ma poi, lo fai tu, ti darebbe così fastidio scoprire che ha una sua vita parallela come te? Come reagiresti?


 
 Io credo che se ognuno tiene bene la sua donna,a letto intendo,questa se non e' una gran troia,difficilmente cerca altrove.
Certo se si fa',li conosco,al sabato sera,due colpi e''ti e'piaciuto amore?'' risposta di lei''ehhhhhhhh''...........

Se lo scoprissi starei zitto,per gli importantissimi interessi in comune,ma vita parallela,non la vedo,una scopta e via,forse.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Io credo che se ognuno tiene bene la sua donna,a letto intendo,questa se non e' una gran troia,difficilmente cerca altrove.
> Certo se si fa',li conosco,al sabato sera,due colpi e''ti e'piaciuto amore?'' risposta di lei''ehhhhhhhh''...........
> 
> Se lo scoprissi starei zitto,per gli importantissimi interessi in comune,ma vita parallela,non la vedo,una scopta e via,forse.


Scusa la domanda allora il fatto che tu cerchi altrove vuol dire che lei non ti soddisfa?
Vorrei capire se credi ci sia una distinzione tra uomini e donne


----------



## Amoremio (10 Gennaio 2011)

Borzi ha detto:


> Io mi dispero per una persona che ha praticamente spezzato i miei sogni e c'è chi la vorrebbe conoscere..
> il mondo non gira piu' per lo stesso verso?
> Rimango senza parole...proprio come il titolo del post
> 
> ...


ti leggo solo ora borzi, 
come sei bella!

no, non sei sbagliata tu

ma è sbagliato il contesto che ti sei scelta

forse hai ritenuto di vedere negli altri il tuo stesso modo di essere
 è abbastanza normale: ognuno interpreta gli altri col filtro di ciò che è

eppure qualche indizio che lui potesse essere (o almeno essere stato) diverso lo avevi (la vicenda con la precedente moglie)

ora tu dirai ciò che lui ti disse: che ha sbagliato a sposarsi, che in realtà non l'amava, che era lei ad essere sbagliata ecc.

in realtà ai tuoi fini non interessa
il dato oggettivo è che quest'uomo ha tradito la prima moglie, lasciandola per una donna che poi non l'ha voluto
ha tradito la seconda, per 3 anni, con una ciospa interessata solo al sesso

quanto meno, possiamo dire che quest'uomo non sa dare il giusto peso alle cose che valgono

è questo l'uomo che ami?

credo di no: credo tu ami la rappresentazione che ti eri fatta di lui attraverso il filtro di come sei fatta tu

si è lasciato convincere da lei che non facevano del male a nessuno?
e tu ci credi?
e ove ci credessi, è un minus abens quello che vuoi come compagno per TUTTA la TUA vita? come padre dei TUOI figli?

la sua infanzia difficile (se vera) non lo giustifica
(e comunque l'esempio del regalo di comunione, per i pochi dettagli pubblicati, non dice nulla)

la storia della malattia manco la commento
(ma te l'ha detta lo psicologo o tuo marito?)
e comunque tu sei sua moglie non un'infermiera (la famosa "crocerossina")

lo so che non puoi smettere di amarlo come se spegnessi un interruttore

ma sarebbe il caso di pensare molto bene alle tue prospettive future

io ero sicura sin dall'inizio che avrei potuto perdonare se avessi visto mio marito realmente convinto di volere me
ma le circostanze erano molto diverse

è vero che non esistono tradimenti eleganti e rispettosi
ma ne esistono di particolarmente ineleganti e irrispettosi, e questo è uno di quelli

nessuno può darti consigli: certe cose le sai solo tu

ma io non vedrei male una "sospensione" del matrimonio: pacatamente, spiegagli il TUO dolore e la TUA confusione, l'esigenza di fargli percorrere la terapia senza vincoli di risultato e senza aspettative nè da parte sua nè da parte tua

se poi lui fortissimamente ti vorrà, farà i passi adeguati
e a quel punto, se TU ancora lo vorrai, potrete ipotizzare la costruzione di un nuovo rapporto

il matrimonio ha un gran valore per te: in rispetto di questo valore, non consentire che un'offesa del genere possa essergli arrecata senza evidenti conseguenze


ringrazia iddio di non aver figli (e cura di non restare incinta ora, se avete rapporti)
e spera che non abbia dimenticato di prendere precauzioni


----------



## Mari' (10 Gennaio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa la domanda allora il fatto che tu cerchi altrove vuol dire che lei non ti soddisfa?
> Vorrei capire se credi ci sia una distinzione tra uomini e donne


Penso che lui lo faccia per verificare se in "trasferta" tira ancora 


:mrgreen: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (10 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Penso che lui lo faccia per verificare se in "trasferta" tira ancora
> 
> 
> :mrgreen: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


Mi infastidisce il termine "gran troia" perchè probabilmente è quello che pensa dell'amante di turno e questo mi indispone parecchio


----------



## Amoremio (10 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma sai e'un po'rimettermi in gioco,a parte che litighiamo quasi tutti i giorni ma per scemate,l'idea di una donna che ti apprezza,e mia moglie mi pare lo faccia sempre meno,unito al fascino del proibito,mi porta a farlo.
> C'e'anche da dire che mia moglie anche se rimane una bellissima e affascinante donna,per strada la guardano tutti,l'ho da quasi trent'anni,e sai champagne tutte le sere.......viene a noia


la noia può essere reciproca, eh!

eppoi, tu manifesti il tuo apprezzamento per lei in maniera costante e convincente?


----------



## Mari' (10 Gennaio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi infastidisce il termine "gran troia" perchè probabilmente è quello che pensa dell'amante di turno e questo mi indispone parecchio


E' un suo pensiero/opinione  .


----------



## Amoremio (10 Gennaio 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> Spero non crederai davvero che sia malto vero???? Allora una persona accantoa me molto acanto a me viene definita malata di sesso, ha sempre tradito le sue moglie (si leggi bene sue) certo oramai ha un età per la quale non vale la pena intraprendere una psicoanalisi, ma tanto nonlo avrebbe fatto neanche a 30 anni, poi psicoanalisi di cosa? non credo che unt empo esistessero tutti questi psichiatri psicologi etc etc.. ci inventiamo le pseudo malattie per non prenderci le responsabilità!
> Diventiamo isterici perchè la società è diventata di merxx (scusate il termine eh) perchè ognuno è egoista e pensa solo al proprio bene.
> Ora tu sei ancora più giovane di me, cavoli!!!!
> vattene o caccialo.... riprenditi la vita, riprenditi dentro interiormente, e pi decidi cosa fare.
> ...





Rita1973 ha detto:


> Scusa eh non volermene.. ma spero dica e pensi la stessa cosa di te  e faccia la stessa cosa che fai tu, me lo auguro di cuore


 
mamma mia rita!

certo che nel risorgere, vieni fuori bene!:up:


----------



## Daniele (10 Gennaio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi infastidisce il termine "gran troia" perchè probabilmente è quello che pensa dell'amante di turno e questo mi indispone parecchio


farfalla, molte amanti sono prostitute gratuite senza saperlo di essere, ingannate abbastanza bene ma funzionali solo ad uno scopo. In fin dei conti 100 Eurini per una battona sono pur sempre 100 eurini.  
Sembrerà atroce, ma purtroppo per alcuni uomini e così e sinceramente alle donne che si lasciano far fare questo penso che poco rispetto bisogna dare, tanto quanto poco rispetto danno a se stesse.


----------



## lothar57 (10 Gennaio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa la domanda allora il fatto che tu cerchi altrove vuol dire che lei non ti soddisfa?
> Vorrei capire se credi ci sia una distinzione tra uomini e donne


Si'che mi soddisfa',anche perche'noi quando siamo li',limiti non ne abbiamo,di nessun tipo.
E'una donna bellissima,in gamba e intelligente,ma.........
Ma dopo 24 di matrimonio,ci si stanca,e anche adesso dopo mezz'ora di cell con la mia amica mi sento rinfrancato.
Non c'e,farfalla,alcuna distinzione,se non che noi ragioniamo con''lui'',voi con il cuore e la testa,ma..scopro l'acqua calda...


----------



## Amoremio (10 Gennaio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ... burp ... non so se è più volgare il mio ruttino o questa frase ... sai fare di meglio, fallo


la seconda che hai detto

un conto è essere in quel modo per sè stessi e per il proprio uomo perchè è così che ci va e ci fa piacere
un altro, totalmente diverso, è imporci quel ruolo perchè "se no lui si trova una zoccola"


----------



## Amoremio (10 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Scusate l'ignoranza.ma se siete tanto fedeli e angeliche,cosa fate qua'*tra noi infedeli*?
> E'una semplice domanda,nessuna/o se la prenda,grazie


sei su traditori.net?

o con l'età cala la vista?
in questo caso, sappi che poi segue il battista :carneval:, o magari il tuo problema, da 2 o 3 anni, non è l'assuefazione allo champagne, ma proprio questo e tu ritieni di risolverlo dandogli un po' di chinotto


----------



## lothar57 (10 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sei su traditori.net?
> 
> o con l'età cala la vista?
> in questo caso, sappi che poi segue il battista :carneval:, o magari il tuo problema, da 2 o 3 anni, non è l'assuefazione allo champagne, ma proprio questo e tu ritieni di risolverlo dandogli un po' di chinotto


 
Senza offesa,ma cosa hai capito?Appunto dicevo che qui'ci sono tante donne,apparentemente fedeli e timorate,a fare che?
Scrivi,per favore,in un italiano piu'comprensibile,grazie....
Non volermene,va bene?


----------



## oceansize (10 Gennaio 2011)

lol


----------



## Sabina (10 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Io credo che se ognuno tiene bene la sua donna,a letto intendo,questa se non e' una gran troia,difficilmente cerca altrove.
> Certo se si fa',li conosco,al sabato sera,due colpi e''ti e'piaciuto amore?'' risposta di lei''ehhhhhhhh''...........
> 
> Se lo scoprissi starei zitto,per gli importantissimi interessi in comune,ma vita parallela,non la vedo,una scopta e via,forse.


Mi stupisce questa risposta da parte di un traditore. Tutte le donne sono diverse e non necessariamente una deve essere una gran troia per tradire anche se il marito la soddisfa sessualmente. Può essere che e' stufa di bere sempre champagne ;-), può essere che venga coinvolta a livello emotivo e che il sesso con l'altro gli dia delle emozioni che il marito, per quanto bravo a letto, non può dare.
Una vita parallela si può nascondere bene... non e' quello che fai anche tu?


----------



## Mari' (10 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Senza offesa,ma cosa hai capito?Appunto dicevo che *qui'ci sono tante donne,apparentemente fedeli* e timorate,a fare che?
> Scrivi,per favore,in un italiano piu'comprensibile,grazie....
> Non volermene,va bene?


Se ti va, protresti spiegarti meglio per favore?


.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Si'che mi soddisfa',anche perche'noi quando siamo li',limiti non ne abbiamo,di nessun tipo.
> E'una donna bellissima,in gamba e intelligente,ma.........
> Ma dopo 24 di matrimonio,ci si stanca,e anche adesso dopo mezz'ora di cell con la mia amica mi sento rinfrancato.
> Non c'e,farfalla,alcuna distinzione,se non che noi ragioniamo con''lui'',voi con il cuore e la testa,ma..scopro l'acqua calda...


volevo arrivare a questo....Se tu la soddisfi lei deve essere una gran troia per voler cercare altrove.....
Se non c'è differenza come definisci un uomo che pur soddisfatto cerca altrove??
Era il termine che mi infastidiva, sul resto sono l'ultima che può criticare essendoci passata


----------



## Daniele (10 Gennaio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Mi stupisce questa risposta da parte di un traditore. Tutte le donne sono diverse e non necessariamente una deve essere una gran troia per tradire anche se il marito la soddisfa sessualmente. Può essere che e' stufa di bere sempre champagne ;-), può essere che venga coinvolta a livello emotivo e che il sesso con l'altro gli dia delle emozioni che il marito, per quanto bravo a letto, non può dare.
> Una vita parallela si può nascondere bene... non e' quello che fai anche tu?


Sabina, hai descritto esattamente una troia!!! :up:


----------



## Mari' (10 Gennaio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> volevo arrivare a questo....Se tu la soddisfi lei deve essere una gran troia per voler cercare altrove.....
> Se non c'è differenza *come definisci un uomo che pur soddisfatto cerca altrove??*
> Era il termine che mi infastidiva, sul resto sono l'ultima che può criticare essendoci passata


Io lo definisco uno stronzetto, punto.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sabina, hai descritto esattamente una troia!!! :up:


Hai proprio una visione distorta di cosa sia una troia e probabilmente è un bene, potrebbe significare che non le hai mai frequentate


----------



## Mari' (10 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sabina, hai descritto esattamente una troia!!! :up:




:rofl::rofl::rofl:


Certo e', tu il diplomatico non lo potresti fare MAI.​


----------



## lothar57 (10 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Se ti va, protresti spiegarti meglio per favore?
> 
> 
> .


Certo Mari',correggimi se sbaglio,e se lo facessi perdonami,e'poco che sono qua'.
Mi pare che molte donne,lo saranno poi davvero?,si mettano scrupoli troppo grandi,cosa che a mio modesto avviso,chi decide di tradire,non dovrebbe avere,che ne dici?


----------



## Amoremio (10 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Senza offesa,ma cosa hai capito?Appunto dicevo che qui'ci sono tante *donne,apparentemente fedeli e timorate*,a fare che?
> Scrivi,per favore,in un italiano piu'comprensibile,grazie....
> Non volermene,va bene?


mi pareva e mi pare comprensibilissimo :up:

ce ne sono di  fedeli (timorate non so)
dei fedeli uomini non vogliamo dir nulla? 
se lo siano solo apparentemente, non so: mai indagato

secondo te, se dovessi fare un'ipotesi,  che ci stanno a fare?


----------



## Tubarao (10 Gennaio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Può essere che e' stufa di bere sempre champagne ;-),


Più che altro bisognerebbe smetterla col mito della fi.a e champagne....:mrgreen:

Tubarao è una vita che va avanti a pippe e gazzosa e ancora non si è stancato :mrgreen:

Qualche diottria in meno forse :rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (10 Gennaio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Mi stupisce questa risposta da parte di un traditore. Tutte le donne sono diverse e non necessariamente una deve essere una gran troia per tradire anche se il marito la soddisfa sessualmente. Può essere che e' stufa di bere sempre champagne ;-), può essere che venga coinvolta a livello emotivo e che il sesso con l'altro gli dia delle emozioni che il marito, per quanto bravo a letto, non può dare.
> Una vita parallela si può nascondere bene... non e' quello che fai anche tu?


 
Be'Daniele in parte ha risposto per me,ma capisco che anche a una donna possa venire la voglia di provare con un'altro,in effetti sono tanti anni per tutti e due....io ne ho conosciuta una cosi',diceva''sai mio marito anche stamattina l'ha voluto fare...che palle pero'''


----------



## Amoremio (10 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sabina, hai descritto esattamente una troia!!! :up:


quindi lothar è una troia? :carneval:

che poi etimologicamente è pure vero, solo che cambia il genere


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Certo Mari',correggimi se sbaglio,e se lo facessi perdonami,e'poco che sono qua'.
> Mi pare che molte donne,lo saranno poi davvero?,si mettano scrupoli troppo grandi,cosa che a mio modesto avviso,chi decide di tradire,non dovrebbe avere,che ne dici?



Forse c'è un equivoco, che Marì ha già cercato di farti notare. Qui scrivono traditori *e traditi*. Da cui il nome tradimento.net, e non traditori.net
Forse hai sbagliato forum?


----------



## Amoremio (10 Gennaio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Più che altro bisognerebbe smetterla col mito della fi.a e champagne....:mrgreen:
> 
> Tubarao è una vita che va avanti a pippe e gazzosa e ancora non si è stancato :mrgreen:
> 
> Qualche diottria in meno forse :rotfl:


ma il battista è salvo :carneval::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (10 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quindi lothar è una troia? :carneval:
> 
> che poi etimologicamente è pure vero, solo che cambia il genere


Usiamo il termine "troio"? anche se fa alquanto schifo??? :mexican:


----------



## Mari' (10 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Certo Mari',correggimi se sbaglio,e se lo facessi perdonami,e'poco che sono qua'.
> Mi pare che molte donne,lo saranno poi davvero?,si mettano scrupoli troppo grandi,cosa che a mio modesto avviso,chi decide di tradire,non dovrebbe avere,che ne dici?


Io so soltanto una cosa, non ho mai tradito, sono sempre stata fedele e, non per mancanza di occasioni, ma bensi' per Principio ... il mio slogan/motto e' sempre stato: Tutti gli uomini, ma uno alla volta.


----------



## Daniele (10 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> 
> Certo e', tu il diplomatico non lo potresti fare MAI.​


I diplomatici sono dei stronzoni che dovrebbero baciarmi le chiappette, almeno io ho un cervello per tirare su la media con la loro pappetta utile per dire tante parole...ma non dire nulla. La diplomazia è delle persone che hanno poco dentro e tanta maniera.


----------



## Mari' (10 Gennaio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Più che altro bisognerebbe smetterla col mito della fi.a e champagne....:mrgreen:
> 
> *Tubarao è una vita che va avanti a pippe e gazzosa e ancora non si è stancato* :mrgreen:
> 
> Qualche diottria in meno forse :rotfl:



Te possino ...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:​


----------



## Mari' (10 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> I diplomatici sono dei stronzoni che dovrebbero baciarmi le chiappette, almeno io ho un cervello per tirare su la media con la loro pappetta utile per dire tante parole...ma non dire nulla. La diplomazia è delle persone che hanno poco dentro e tanta maniera.



Concordo sui diplomatici ... non era un rimprovero, ti facevo notare la tua mancanza di "tatto"  :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (10 Gennaio 2011)

Ma Borzi che fine ha fatto  .


----------



## lothar57 (10 Gennaio 2011)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Forse c'è un equivoco, che Marì ha già cercato di farti notare. Qui scrivono traditori *e traditi*. Da cui il nome tradimento.net, e non traditori.net
> Forse hai sbagliato forum?


 
Ah mi mancava,mica l'avevo capito,,,ci volevi tu a ricordarmelo..ma sei tu che non hai capito;il mio ragionamento e'questo:se uno e'traditore,perche'tanti scrupoli,punto.
Capito ora


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ah mi mancava,mica l'avevo capito,,,ci volevi tu a ricordarmelo..ma sei tu che non hai capito;il mio ragionamento e'questo:*se uno e'traditore,perche'tanti scrupoli,punto*.
> Capito ora


Dici che è genetico?


----------



## lothar57 (10 Gennaio 2011)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Dici che è genetico?


Vedi siamo uno diverso dall'altro,io per esempio sono privo di scrupoli e non mi pongo proprio il problema,ho voglia?mi do da fare e basta.
Altri sono piu'sensibili,non penso che esista il traditore genetico


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Vedi siamo uno diverso dall'altro,io per esempio sono privo di scrupoli e non mi pongo proprio il problema,ho voglia?mi do da fare e basta.
> Altri sono piu'sensibili,non penso che esista il traditore genetico



Vedi? Ti sei risposto da solo.
Tu non hai scrupoli, altri sì.


----------



## oceansize (10 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Vedi siamo uno diverso dall'altro,io per esempio sono privo di scrupoli e non mi pongo proprio il problema,ho voglia?mi do da fare e basta.
> Altri sono piu'sensibili,non penso che esista il traditore genetico


appunto. c'è chi nn va fiero di essere o essere stato un traditore. 

c'è chi pensa:up:

poi dipende anche da come uno si presenta.

e magari qualcuno\a tradito\a da un partner senza scrupoli qualche obiezione più o meno colorita la espone.


----------



## lothar57 (10 Gennaio 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> appunto. c'è chi nn va fiero di essere o essere stato un traditore.
> 
> c'è chi pensa:up:
> 
> ...


 
Non e'che vada fiero di essere cosi',tutti abbiamo difetti,io quello l'ho sempre avuto,pero'negli affari ti assicuro che aiuta moltissimo.
E anche qui',se uno si mette a pensare al dispiacere che da'alla lei/lui,e'finita,sbaglio lo so,ma alla mia eta'e'dura cambiare.
Forse avete ragione,voi,non saprei,davvero


----------



## sola (10 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ,cosa che a mio modesto avviso,chi decide di tradire,non dovrebbe avere,che ne dici?



Ma si,dai...mettiamo le corna senza farci alcun scrupolo...

e quando il tradito lo scoprirà li diciamo che : l'abbiamo fatto cornuto senza farci alcun scrupolo e senza alcun rispetto ....


Allegria ....


----------



## Amoremio (10 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Non e'che vada fiero di essere cosi',tutti abbiamo difetti,io quello l'ho sempre avuto,pero'negli affari ti assicuro che aiuta moltissimo.
> *E anche qui',se uno si mette a pensare al dispiacere che da'alla lei/lui,e'finita,*sbaglio lo so,ma alla mia eta'e'dura cambiare.
> Forse avete ragione,voi,non saprei,davvero


ma tua moglie non è un competitor in affari

scusa eh? ma non è la stessa cosa

se scoprisse che la tradisci e ne soffrisse profondamente, mica potresti far spallucce e darle la risposta che lo scorpione dà alla rana che lo aiutava ad attraversare il fiume!
o sì?


----------



## sola (10 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ,*pero'negli affari ti assicuro che aiuta moltissimo*.




il problema è che tu applichi la stessa tattica anche nella vita privata 

cosa che è sbagliato fare a mio modesto avviso .


----------



## Tubarao (10 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> *Non e'che vada fiero di essere cosi*',tutti abbiamo difetti,io quello l'ho sempre avuto,pero'negli affari ti assicuro che aiuta moltissimo.
> E anche qui',se uno si mette a pensare al dispiacere che da'alla lei/lui,e'finita,sbaglio lo so,ma alla mia eta'e'dura cambiare.
> Forse avete ragione,voi,non saprei,davvero


E no Lothar, stavi andando benissimo portando in porto il pareggio  (perchè in questo tipo di dispute non ci sono mai vincitori e/o  perdenti, ma, appunto, solo pareggianti), ma con il grassetto ti fai  l'autogol del 2 a 1. 

A me piacciono anche i miei difetti, ho imparato a controllarli, a  limarli, a gestirli, ad accettare anche i compromessi che la mancata  eliminazione degli stessi ha comportato nei confronti della vita e degli  altri, ma fondamentalmente mi piacciono...se non mi piacessero, _se non ne andassi fiero, _avrei cercato di elimarli.............................................forse.


----------



## Mari' (10 Gennaio 2011)

*Piccolo OT*

Mi capito' (ma molti anni fa ) di conoscere la storia di una famiglia che abitava nello sesso palazzo in cui sono nata.

Le, molto bella/simpatica ricca d'ironia ... lui, un uomo che dopo che lo hai visto, non ti ricordi manco di come e' fatto e, anche molto cafone  non salutava mai ... lei, abbiamo sempre detto: Ma come mai una donna cosi, si innamora di uno zoticone, mia madre dica: Chissa quali virtu' nascoste ha! (lui naturalmente) .

Un giorno scoppio' la bomba  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  la tragedia :uhoh:, chi non voleva sentire, senti' ... lei gli diceva: Brutto stronzo che non sei altro, pensavi che io non sapessi di quante volte tu mi hai tradita e, che mi hai tradita perfino in viaggio di nozze ... lui, silenzio assoluto ... ad un certo momento lei gli dice: Stronzo, solo a titolo informativo ti informo, i tre figli che abbiamo li ho concepiti con tre uomini diversi, e mo fai quello che ti pare.


Mi risulta che stanno ancora insieme, pero'... pero' ... pero' una cosa bisogna dirla, son fatti per stare insieme per sempre, sono della stessa pasta ... peccato, a me lei piaceva molto  .


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Non e'che vada fiero di essere cosi',tutti abbiamo difetti,io quello l'ho sempre avuto,pero'negli affari ti assicuro che aiuta moltissimo.
> E anche qui',se uno si mette a pensare al dispiacere che da'alla lei/lui,e'finita,sbaglio lo so,ma alla mia eta'e'dura cambiare.
> Forse avete ragione,voi,non saprei,davvero


 
Ciao Lothar!
 Te sei un guappo che sguazza nel guano guidando l'iguana nel guado!
Ed io li ho sempre apprezzati quelli che fanno quello che riescono ad essere senza troppe inutili remore, come quelli che confezionano origami di gru col proprio lardo dopo aver mangiato come delle fogne di Calcutta solo per propiziarsi un fausto colesterolo, o come quelli che indugiano con fare sospetto nelle chilometriche file di solidarietà ai birilli stradali, o, addirittura, come quelli che tentano di defibrillare le vongole che trovano appiccicate sul bavaglino strisciato dell'arancione degli spaghetti allo scoglio.
Ma, come colui che si fa il bidet con la mescalina per dimenticare di essersi infilato celenterati giganti nelle terga, pari essere restio anche solo a raderti il muschio che ti ha colonnizzato mentre ti guardavi crescere le unghie fino al soffitto attendendo di diventare un collezionista dei tuoi stessi coproliti che un tempo nacquero morbidi e fumanti!
Perchè è inadatto ad un sorriso convincente il colluttorio di sebo giallo che di solito sputa chi è uso ad infilare gonadi turchine in altrui cavità alienanti.

E tutto questo non è che l'inizio.

Oppure no?

Ciao!


----------



## Daniele (10 Gennaio 2011)

L'assassino di mio padre non ebbe scrupoli per affari di ucciderlo...adesso lui deve guardarsi le spalle perchè prima o poi quella fine farà. Come si vede, chi è senza scrupoli farà la stessa fine che ha preparato per gli altri, ma per mano di chi scrupoli se li fa. Il problema è che chi si fa scrupoli e agisce comunque è molto, ma molto più cattivo e risoluto di chi ha pochi scrupoli, perchè ha un motivo.


----------



## Amoremio (10 Gennaio 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Lothar!
> Te sei un guappo che sguazza nel guano guidando l'iguana nel guado!
> Ed io li ho sempre apprezzati quelli che fanno quello che riescono ad essere senza troppe inutili remore, come quelli che confezionano origami di gru col proprio lardo dopo aver mangiato come delle fogne di Calcutta solo per propiziarsi un fausto colesterolo, o come quelli che indugiano con fare sospetto nelle chilometriche file di solidarietà ai birilli stradali, o, addirittura, come quelli che tentano di defibrillare le vongole che trovano appiccicate sul bavaglino strisciato dell'arancione degli spaghetti allo scoglio.
> Ma, come colui che si fa il bidet con la mescalina per dimenticare di essersi infilato celenterati giganti nelle terga, pari essere restio anche solo a raderti il muschio che ti ha colonnizzato mentre ti guardavi crescere le unghie fino al soffitto attendendo di diventare un collezionista dei tuoi stessi coproliti che un tempo nacquero morbidi e fumanti!
> ...


perchè turchine?

è il muschio che dà questa colorazione?


(bada a quel che rispondi, chè si potrebbero spalancare insondabili baratri interpretativi su uno specifico personaggio collodiano:carneval


----------



## lothar57 (10 Gennaio 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Lothar!
> Te sei un guappo che sguazza nel guano guidando l'iguana nel guado!
> Ed io li ho sempre apprezzati quelli che fanno quello che riescono ad essere senza troppe inutili remore, come quelli che confezionano origami di gru col proprio lardo dopo aver mangiato come delle fogne di Calcutta solo per propiziarsi un fausto colesterolo, o come quelli che indugiano con fare sospetto nelle chilometriche file di solidarietà ai birilli stradali, o, addirittura, come quelli che tentano di defibrillare le vongole che trovano appiccicate sul bavaglino strisciato dell'arancione degli spaghetti allo scoglio.
> Ma, come colui che si fa il bidet con la mescalina per dimenticare di essersi infilato celenterati giganti nelle terga, pari essere restio anche solo a raderti il muschio che ti ha colonnizzato mentre ti guardavi crescere le unghie fino al soffitto attendendo di diventare un collezionista dei tuoi stessi coproliti che un tempo nacquero morbidi e fumanti!
> ...


Sono meravigliato che l'amministratore del sito non ti abbia eliminato,delle schifezze cosi'grandi nessuno si permette di scriverle qua',si puo'dissentire ma non offendere,come hai fatto.


----------



## lothar57 (10 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma tua moglie non è un competitor in affari
> 
> scusa eh? ma non è la stessa cosa
> 
> ...


 
Soffrirei di piu'io,perche'in 5 minuti mi farebbe stracornuto


----------



## sola (10 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Soffrirei di piu'io,perche'in 5 minuti mi farebbe stracornuto




Sono sicura che comunque li ci vorrà 'na vita per essere in vantaggio


----------



## lothar57 (10 Gennaio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E no Lothar, stavi andando benissimo portando in porto il pareggio (perchè in questo tipo di dispute non ci sono mai vincitori e/o perdenti, ma, appunto, solo pareggianti), ma con il grassetto ti fai l'autogol del 2 a 1.
> 
> A me piacciono anche i miei difetti, ho imparato a controllarli, a limarli, a gestirli, ad accettare anche i compromessi che la mancata eliminazione degli stessi ha comportato nei confronti della vita e degli altri, ma fondamentalmente mi piacciono...se non mi piacessero, _se non ne andassi fiero, _avrei cercato di elimarli.............................................forse.


 
Sei l'unica persona,anzi no c'e'anche Sola,che esprimi giudizi intelligenti ed equilbrati,grazie!!
Avviso ai naviganti:adesso qualcuno inventi qualche storia,io mi sono rotto di tutte ste'critiche,mica ho ammazzato nessuno.
per favore considerate chiusa la discussione,grazie e buona serata a tutti gli online,eccetto un villano che sappiamo tutti,chi sia


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> perchè turchine?
> 
> è il muschio che dà questa colorazione?
> 
> ...


Il muschio e lo scarso afflusso di sangue hanno un effetto sinergico, certo non posso escludere anche l'imbellettamento con polvere di lapis lazuli...

E, no, non toccherei mai la dolce fatina che ha colorato l'infazia di molti...


----------



## lothar57 (10 Gennaio 2011)

sola ha detto:


> Sono sicura che comunque li ci vorrà 'na vita per essere in vantaggio


 
Non e'vero,non esagerare,non corro dietro a tutte le donen che vedo,e poi e'da poco


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sono meravigliato che l'amministratore del sito non ti abbia eliminato,delle schifezze cosi'grandi nessuno si permette di scriverle qua',si puo'dissentire ma non offendere,come hai fatto.


Il fatto che tu ti sia offeso mi spinge a non offendermi a mia volta in quanto sarebbe un'offesa alla ragione, alla comprensione e all'ironia, un buon due terzi delle quali trascuri di annaffiare con regolarità. 

Vai pure, ti perdono.

Ciao!


----------



## sola (10 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sei l'unica persona,anzi no c'e'anche Sola,che esprimi giudizi intelligenti ed equilbrati,grazie!!
> Avviso ai naviganti:adesso qualcuno inventi qualche storia,io mi sono rotto di tutte ste'critiche,mica ho ammazzato nessuno.
> per favore considerate chiusa la discussione,grazie e buona serata a tutti gli online,eccetto un villano che sappiamo tutti,chi sia



Ma daiiiii...smettila...qualche battutina ci scappa ogni tanto ...insomma ti sei messo in discussione (ed hai avuto un bel coraggio devo dire), ma con ciò devi anche accettare qualche piccola critica,sai com'è non tutti la vediamo allo stesso modo ed è normale che qualche volta qualcuno ci vada giù in modo un pò più pesantino....


----------



## sola (10 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Non e'vero,non esagerare,non corro dietro a tutte le donen che vedo,e poi e'da poco



nun sa da fa' qui....


era 'na battuta


----------



## Amoremio (10 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Soffrirei di piu'io,perche'*in 5 minuti mi farebbe stracornuto*


e pensi che lo farebbe a cuor leggero?
non sarebbe una reazione a un grande dolore?


----------



## Amoremio (10 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> *Soffrirei* di piu'io,perche'in 5 minuti mi farebbe stracornuto


soffriresti se ti facesse cornuto?

ma sei ragionevolmente sicuro che sarebbe la sua reazione? il fatto che abbia la possibilità di farlo (bellezza, capacità ecc.) non implica che quella sarebbe la sua scelta

soffriresti se scoprissi che, invece, saperlo l'ha annientata?


----------



## sola (10 Gennaio 2011)

Comunque penso che Lothar (non se ho scritto bene) non ci ha detto tutto
da come si esprime credo che al di là delle sue convinzioni ci sia qualcosa di più profondo,che però tenta di mascherare disperatamente...forse m sbaglio,ma è una mia impressione


----------



## Sabina (10 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Certo Mari',correggimi se sbaglio,e se lo facessi perdonami,e'poco che sono qua'.
> Mi pare che molte donne,lo saranno poi davvero?,si mettano scrupoli troppo grandi,cosa che a mio modesto avviso,chi decide di tradire,non dovrebbe avere,che ne dici?


La tua amante è libera o è una "troia"?


----------



## Mari' (10 Gennaio 2011)

sola ha detto:


> Comunque penso che Lothar (non se ho scritto bene) non ci ha detto tutto
> da come si esprime credo che al di là delle sue convinzioni ci sia qualcosa di più profondo,che però tenta di mascherare disperatamente...



Qualche suo disagio profondo?


----------



## Daniele (10 Gennaio 2011)

Lothar57, purtroppo la verità è che tu sei semplice e poco evoluto, non capisci nulla dell'animo umano e quindi pensi che ti farebbe stracornuto...perchè così avresti fatto tu. Pensa la mia ex che mi conosceva benissimo mai avrebbe detto che avrei cercato il suicidio...quindi tu non sai cosa potrà fare tua moglie se scoprisse le tue scappatelle. Potrebbe anche prendere un coltello e ficcartelo dentro la tua gola, posso assicurarti che non fa bene.
Perchè ti dico questo? Perchè tu agisci senza valutare le conseguenze, come fanno i ragazzini brufolosi! Se pensi di essere ancora un ragazzino brufoloso allora carpe diem, continua pure, ma se ti reputi abastanza uomo da poter valere la metà della metà della metà del mio gatto (che come uomo è stupendo ed è un felino!!!!) allora almeno in quello che fai valuta per 5 miseri secondi che non tutto è banale come ti suggerisce l'uccello.


----------



## lothar57 (10 Gennaio 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Il fatto che tu ti sia offeso mi spinge a non offendermi a mia volta in quanto sarebbe un'offesa alla ragione, alla comprensione e all'ironia, un buon due terzi delle quali trascuri di annaffiare con regolarità.
> 
> Vai pure, ti perdono.
> 
> Ciao!


 Sapere che tu  consideri cretino non mi fara'dormire stanotte...ti diverti cosi?mah.............


----------



## sola (10 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Qualche suo disagio profondo?



No Marì , credo che abbia dei problemi con la consorte ...
non la tradisce da anni da quello che ha detto è da poco ...

e questo fa pensare ad un loro problema di copia magari anche di 
dialogo ...


----------



## Daniele (10 Gennaio 2011)

sola ha detto:


> No Marì , credo che abbia dei problemi con la consorte ...
> non la tradisce da anni da quello che ha detto è da poco ...
> 
> e questo fa pensare ad un loro problema di copia magari anche di
> dialogo ...


No no, mi sembra che fosse da anni che la tradisce. Quindi è proprio uan visione semplicistica e molto miope della vita. Tutto qui! Per uno che tradisce che pensa che la reazione possa essere solo delle corna allora siamo messi sulla cecità pura.


----------



## Amoremio (10 Gennaio 2011)

sola ha detto:


> No Marì , credo che abbia dei problemi con la consorte ...
> non la tradisce da anni da quello che ha detto è da poco ...
> 
> e questo fa pensare ad un loro problema di copia magari anche di
> dialogo ...


2 o 3 anni 

se penso a come stavo io dopo un tradimento di 2 mesi ....


----------



## oceansize (10 Gennaio 2011)

magari si è iscritto perché dopo lo champagne, il brut, il fragolino e l'acquavite voleva assaggiare qualcos'altro:cooldue:


----------



## Mari' (10 Gennaio 2011)

sola ha detto:


> No Marì , credo che abbia dei problemi con la consorte ...
> non la tradisce da anni da quello che ha detto è da poco ...
> 
> e questo fa pensare ad un loro problema di copia magari anche di
> dialogo ...


A me fa pensare che abbia bisogno di conferme per se stesso, e' lui quello ch'e' in crisi ... le famose crisi di mezza eta', non tutti ne soffrono, ma alcuni/e si.


----------



## sola (10 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> No no, mi sembra che fosse da anni che la tradisce. .



No,Daniele e da poco...




lothar57 ha detto:


> Non e'vero,non esagerare,non corro dietro a tutte le donen che vedo,*e poi e'da poco*


----------



## lothar57 (10 Gennaio 2011)

sola ha detto:


> nun sa da fa' qui....
> 
> 
> era 'na battuta


 
Se fa'e come se se fa'..mortacci tua....che ne dici del mio romano?per essere emiliano..comunque sei gentile e simpatica,e la tua ironia,e'sempre bella,ma ci sono alcuni che....be'lasciamo perdere


----------



## Amoremio (10 Gennaio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> La tua amante è libera o è una "*troia*"?


    

tu quoque?

ma che ti piglia?

(ma poi è necessario essere sposate per concretizzare quell'archetipo?)


----------



## lothar57 (10 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> soffriresti se ti facesse cornuto?
> 
> ma sei ragionevolmente sicuro che sarebbe la sua reazione? il fatto che abbia la possibilità di farlo (bellezza, capacità ecc.) non implica che quella sarebbe la sua scelta
> 
> soffriresti se scoprissi che, invece, saperlo l'ha annientata?


Me l'ha detto, se ti becco......,e giuro ci mette davvero poco,vedo come  la guardano.
Soffrire,certo,ma sarebbe meritata.......quando ci vuole,ci vuole


----------



## sola (10 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> 2 o 3 anni
> 
> se penso a come stavo io dopo un tradimento di 2 mesi ....



Anch'io dopo un tradimento di un anno...( che se per quello continua anche adesso)e che ancora sto male solo al pensiero.

però, non è per questo che dobbiamo darli addosso.

per come la vedo,se posso dare un consiglio (come ho già fatto) lo do ,ma senza aggredire la persona che magari sta tentando di sfogare e questo che sia traditore o tradito ....


----------



## lothar57 (10 Gennaio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> La tua amante è libera o è una "troia"?


marito e due figli.

ragazzi adesso basta pero',qualcuno inventi qualcosa di nuovo,non per scortesia,non volevo diventare un caso,stop,x favore


----------



## Daniele (10 Gennaio 2011)

Io vorrei solo che si capisse che in certi campi l'assenza di scrupoli è un male come un cancro, da debellare. Sugli affari ci può stare (ma nel giro di qualche anno le persone prive di scrupoli finiranno male) ma in termini di vita privata quelli ci devono essere.


----------



## Mari' (10 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Me l'ha detto, se ti becco......,e giuro ci mette davvero poco,vedo come  la guardano.
> Soffrire,certo,ma sarebbe meritata.......quando ci vuole,ci vuole


... e allora parati il culo mio bel Beniamino, Natale e' passoto sendi dal presepe  :mrgreen: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:



​


----------



## lothar57 (10 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io vorrei solo che si capisse che in certi campi l'assenza di scrupoli è un male come un cancro, da debellare. Sugli affari ci può stare (ma nel giro di qualche anno le persone prive di scrupoli finiranno male) ma in termini di vita privata quelli ci devono essere.


 Che animo nobile e puro,ma sei lunare?
peccato ti avevo giudicato in un'altro modo,e dire che..vabbe',ciao


----------



## Sabina (10 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Non e'che vada fiero di essere cosi',tutti abbiamo difetti,io quello l'ho sempre avuto,pero'negli affari ti assicuro che aiuta moltissimo.
> E anche qui',se uno si mette a pensare al dispiacere che da'alla lei/lui,e'finita,sbaglio lo so,ma alla mia eta'e'dura cambiare.
> Forse avete ragione,voi,non saprei,davvero


Però se l'oggetto del tradimento in amore o affari diventi tu le cose cambiano o sei altrettanto freddo?


----------



## Sabina (10 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Mi capito' (ma molti anni fa ) di conoscere la storia di una famiglia che abitava nello sesso palazzo in cui sono nata.
> 
> Le, molto bella/simpatica ricca d'ironia ... lui, un uomo che dopo che lo hai visto, non ti ricordi manco di come e' fatto e, anche molto cafone  non salutava mai ... lei, abbiamo sempre detto: Ma come mai una donna cosi, si innamora di uno zoticone, mia madre dica: Chissa quali virtu' nascoste ha! (lui naturalmente) .
> 
> ...


Poteva essere anche una provocazione... no? Visto il tipo di uomo....


----------



## Amoremio (10 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Me l'ha detto, se ti becco......,e giuro ci mette davvero poco,vedo come la guardano.
> Soffrire,certo,ma sarebbe meritata.......quando ci vuole,ci vuole


tra il dire e il fare ....

mio marito era convinto che l'avrei lasciato (glielo dissi io, molti anni prima dopo una scenata di ingiustificata gelosia da parte sua)
ipotizzava anche la possibilità di una restituzione "pan per focaccia" (forse sarebbe più giusto dire " pen per fi..." :carneval

ma la realtà spesso ci sorprende


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sapere che tu consideri cretino non mi fara'dormire stanotte...ti diverti cosi?mah.............


Oh santa polenta!

Ma qui siamo partiti con tutti e sei i nostri piedi sbagliati!

Che sia forse uno dei possibili effetti collaterali del mettersi in piazza?

Nessuno qui dà pareri vincolanti, semplicemente ti vengono porti amichevolmente mazzi di gigli, ortensie e pure qualche ortica.
Tu sei così lontano (ma neanche troppo per chi è nato nella terra dei cappelletti) che, se lo desideri puoi fruire e odorare e carezzare solo ciò che ti è gradito e trascurare il resto...

Qui si pesano solo le tue parole, non la tua vita od il tuo cuore.
Se, sulla bilancia la piuma peserà più della tua anima non verrai gettato in pasto al dio ippopotamo, qui non c'è nè una bilancia nè un Anubi sciacallo ad affrettarti il passo.

E poi, se lingua batte dove dente duole, non è per lingua maligna e irridente, ma per nervo scoperto.

Maggiore è il dolore, più in fretta urge un odontoiatra...o anche solo una pinza, uno specchio e tanto coraggio.

In bocca al lupo!


----------



## Amoremio (10 Gennaio 2011)

sola ha detto:


> Anch'io dopo un tradimento di un anno...( che se per quello continua anche adesso)e che ancora sto male solo al pensiero.
> 
> però, non è per questo che dobbiamo darli addosso.
> 
> per come la vedo,se posso dare un consiglio (come ho già fatto) lo do ,ma senza aggredire la persona che magari sta tentando di sfogare e questo che sia traditore o tradito ....


ti pare che io gli abbia dato addosso perchè traditore?

a me non pare


----------



## Mari' (10 Gennaio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Poteva essere anche una provocazione... no? Visto il tipo di uomo....


Mah, chissa' ... nessuno ne ha piu' parlato ... resta solo una storia triste  .


----------



## Sabina (10 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> marito e due figli.
> 
> ragazzi adesso basta pero',qualcuno inventi qualcosa di nuovo,non per scortesia,non volevo diventare un caso,stop,x favore


Vedi la definizione che tu hai dato nei confronti del sesso femminile che tradisce non è molto piacevole.... e immagino che neanche la tua amante (con cui penso, da quello che hai scritto, tu condivida qualcosa in più del sesso) sarebbe felice di sapere che la consideri così. E' facile liquidare tutto con una parola.... ma le motivazioni che stanno alla base di molti comportamenti e scelte sono molteplici e non confrontabili.


----------



## lothar57 (10 Gennaio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Poteva essere anche una provocazione... no? Visto il tipo di uomo....


Rispondero'a te,perche'sei sempre stata gentile,e a qualche altro poi basta.
Devi sapere che ai miei figli insegno,e giuro mi e'successo,che se la cassiera della coop mi da'il resto errato a suo svantaggio,va' restituito.
Che quando si da'la mano,l'affare e'fatto,a prescindere,e niente potra'cambiarlo.
Che un'uomo ha una parola sola,e quella rimane.
Che a una donna si apre sempre la porta,anche se e'brutta e vecchia,che non si sbagliano i congiuntivi...etc...
Capito amica mia,chi sono?Nessuno l'ha capito,oppure un po'tu e un po sola,le uniche.


----------



## Sabina (10 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> tu quoque?
> 
> ma che ti piglia?
> 
> (ma poi è necessario essere sposate per concretizzare quell'archetipo?)


Un po' di rabbia....   ... brutta giornata!


----------



## Daniele (10 Gennaio 2011)

Sabina, guarda che lothar è consapevole che la sua amante è una troia  lo è di certo, ma mica gli dice questo, perchè una donna preferisce sentirsi dare della stronza, stupida e racchia piuttosto che della baldracca.
Anzi Sabina, se la sua amante non fosse troia al punto giusto...che gusto ci sarebbe?


----------



## oceansize (10 Gennaio 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Oh santa polenta!
> 
> Ma qui siamo partiti con tutti e sei i nostri piedi sbagliati!
> 
> ...


:saggio:​


----------



## Sabina (10 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Rispondero'a te,perche'sei sempre stata gentile,e a qualche altro poi basta.
> Devi sapere che ai miei figli insegno,e giuro mi e'successo,che se la cassiera della coop mi da'il resto errato a suo svantaggio,va' restituito.
> Che quando si da'la mano,l'affare e'fatto,a prescindere,e niente potra'cambiarlo.
> Che un'uomo ha una parola sola,e quella rimane.
> ...


Guarda che sono anch'io una traditrice... sono stata un po' punta sul vivo con le tue affermazioni.... è solo questo. Il mio coinvolgimento in questa relazione è molto alto... il sesso in se stesso a me non interessa. Con mio marito è sempre andato bene.


----------



## sola (10 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Rispondero'a te,perche'sei sempre stata gentile,e a qualche altro poi basta.
> Devi sapere che ai miei figli insegno,e giuro mi e'successo,che se la cassiera della coop mi da'il resto errato a suo svantaggio,va' restituito.
> Che quando si da'la mano,l'affare e'fatto,a prescindere,e niente potra'cambiarlo.
> Che un'uomo ha una parola sola,e quella rimane.
> ...



Lothar tu insegni ai tuoi figli ciò che ogni genitore padre o madre che sia 
dovrebbe farlo che come ben sappiamo non tutti lo fanno,e questo ti fa onore, perché non è facile nei giorni d'oggi insegnare ad un figlio il rispetto,cortesia e lealtà ...perché il mondo gira tutto da un altra parte...

ma ciò potrebbe crollare nel giorno in cui loro vedranno con i loro occhi che sei tu per primo a non rispettare queste regole e da li non ci sarà più ritorno fidati.

Buona serata .


----------



## Daniele (10 Gennaio 2011)

sola ha detto:


> ma ciò potrebbe crollare nel giorno in cui loro vedranno con i loro occhi che sei tu per primo a non rispettare queste regole e da li non ci sarà più ritorno fidati.


Peggio, se solo aprissi bocca ti zittirebbero in malomodo. Un genitore deve seguire quello che insegna, se non lo fa perde di credibilità.


----------



## Mari' (10 Gennaio 2011)

Ma vale ancora il buono esempio?


----------



## Amoremio (10 Gennaio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Un po' di rabbia....  ... brutta giornata!


no, scusami
prima non avevo capito il sarcasmo


----------



## sola (10 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma vale ancora il buono esempio?


Credo che valga ancor più di prima in quanto è molto raro !


----------



## Mari' (10 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Rispondero'a te,perche'sei sempre stata gentile,e a qualche altro poi basta.
> Devi sapere che ai miei figli insegno,e giuro mi e'successo,che se la cassiera della coop mi da'il resto errato a suo svantaggio,va' restituito.
> Che quando si da'la mano,l'affare e'fatto,a prescindere,e niente potra'cambiarlo.
> Che un'uomo ha una parola sola,e quella rimane.
> ...



Lothar, com'era tuo padre? Cosa ti ha insegnato della vita?!


----------



## lothar57 (10 Gennaio 2011)

sola ha detto:


> Lothar tu insegni ai tuoi figli ciò che ogni genitore padre o madre che sia
> dovrebbe farlo che come ben sappiamo non tutti lo fanno,e questo ti fa onore, perché non è facile nei giorni d'oggi insegnare ad un figlio il rispetto,cortesia e lealtà ...perché il mondo gira tutto da un altra parte...
> 
> ma ciò potrebbe crollare nel giorno in cui loro vedranno con i loro occhi che sei tu per primo a non rispettare queste regole e da li non ci sarà più ritorno fidati.
> ...


Be'tradire la moglie e'ingiusto,ma e'un peccato veniale,dai,chi non l'ha fatto almeno una volta?
Ciao buona serata anche a te


----------



## Mari' (10 Gennaio 2011)

sola ha detto:


> Credo che valga ancor più di prima in quanto è molto raro !



:yes:​


----------



## lothar57 (10 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Lothar, com'era tuo padre? Cosa ti ha insegnato della vita?!


 
Money,money,money,money,purtroppo......


----------



## sola (10 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Be'tradire la moglie e'ingiusto,ma e'un peccato veniale,dai,chi non l'ha fatto almeno una volta?
> Ciao buona serata anche a te



Tradire la madre dei tuoi figli non solo è ingiusto,ma si traduce anche come mancanza di rispetto ...

si può vivere serenamente anche senza tradire,basta volerlo ....


vado a mangiare buona serata ancora a te e agli altri


----------



## Amoremio (10 Gennaio 2011)

sola ha detto:


> Lothar tu insegni ai tuoi figli ciò che ogni genitore padre o madre che sia
> dovrebbe farlo che come ben sappiamo non tutti lo fanno,e questo ti fa onore, perché non è facile nei giorni d'oggi insegnare ad un figlio il rispetto,cortesia e lealtà ...perché il mondo gira tutto da un altra parte...
> 
> *ma ciò potrebbe crollare nel giorno in cui loro vedranno con i loro occhi che sei tu per primo a non rispettare queste regole e da li non ci sarà più ritorno fidati.*
> ...


ho sotto gli occhi proprio una situazione del genere

molto triste

in questa situazione i figli hanno, per il momento, cassato il padre 
e, pur tristemente, potrei dire "per fortuna" 
perchè l'alternativa sarebbe cassare i valori, giusti, che lui ha loro trasmesso


----------



## Mari' (10 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Money,money,money,money,purtroppo......



E' triste, e' molto triste  .


----------



## lothar57 (10 Gennaio 2011)

sola ha detto:


> Tradire la madre dei tuoi figli non solo è ingiusto,ma si traduce anche come mancanza di rispetto ...
> 
> si può vivere serenamente anche senza tradire ....


Basta se no finisco dal mio amico prete,a confessare,che male non farebbe:rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (10 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Basta se no finisco dal mio amico prete,a confessare,che male non farebbe:rotfl:


ma se sei contento di quel che fai
e non accetti critiche
come sei sbarcato qui?

in cerca di nuovi "amorazzi"?


----------



## lothar57 (10 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> E' triste, e' molto triste  .


 
lo so'i valori della vita sono altri,e poi i soldi?
Lunedi'scorso se ne andato un'amico,2 Ferrari in garage,43 anni,4 figli,grande uomo,gran lavoratore,sempre in azienda,ma i soldi non sono serviti....in 15 gg e'andato via..ma scopro l'acqua calda


----------



## lothar57 (10 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma se sei contento di quel che fai
> e non accetti critiche
> come sei sbarcato qui?
> 
> in cerca di nuovi "amorazzi"?


 
figurati per quello ci sono altri siti,che cque non frequento da tempo.
Volevo solo capire chi e perche'tradisce,tutto qui',ma non e'stata una buona idea.


----------



## Amoremio (10 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> figurati per quello ci sono altri siti,che cque non frequento da tempo.
> *Volevo solo capire chi e perche'tradisce,tutto qui',ma non e'stata una buona idea*.


se era solo quello avresti potuto limitarti a leggere
invece non l'hai fatto

sicuro sicuro di essere così sicuro?


----------



## Mari' (10 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> se era solo quello avresti potuto limitarti a leggere
> invece non l'hai fatto
> 
> sicuro sicuro di essere così sicuro?



Hai dei dubbi?


----------



## Amoremio (10 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> se era solo quello avresti potuto limitarti a leggere
> invece non l'hai fatto
> 
> sicuro sicuro di essere così sicuro?


PS questa è una di quelle domande a cui non importa che tu risponda per iscritto
basta che provi a pensarci da solo

(tanto per non essere troppo invadente )


----------



## Amoremio (10 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Hai dei dubbi?


sono inguaribile

credo che l'essere umano tenda al Bene
non inteso come "va bene per me e fanculo agli altri"
ma come insieme di ciò che rende l'uomo (o la donna) degno di questo nome

scivoliamo, deragliamo....

ma qualcosa dentro di noi troverà una scusa per costringerci a guardarci nello specchio e a valutare il riflesso che questo ci restituisce


----------



## Mari' (10 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sono inguaribile
> 
> credo che l'essere umano tenda al Bene *Non sempre purtroppo*
> non inteso come "va bene per me e fanculo agli altri"
> ...


... io ne ho due in camera da letto  e mi saluto con la mano prima di addormentarmi e al risveglio ... pero' so di persone che quando passano davanti ed uno specchio sono capaci di frentumarlo in mille pezzi :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MK (10 Gennaio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Trovo evitarlo da ipocriti.* Certo senza esagerare con sguardi e battute di dubbio gusto ma per il resto, avendo io specchi in casa so come sono, e se una obiettivamente è più bella di me non capisco perchè mio marito non dovrebbe guardarla. Idem vale per lui. Questo non toglie nulla ai sentimenti e al nostro rapporto.


Farfalla a me dà fastidio, a te non importa. Non è che si può tacciare di ipocrisia una persona che la pensa diversamente da te eh. Io con un uomo che quando sta con me si volta a guardare le belle tipe (e anche le brutte ) che passano non ci esco. Sarò malata di protagonismo ma non esco tanto per passare il tempo.


----------



## MK (10 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Io credo che se ognuno tiene bene la sua donna,a letto intendo,questa se non e' una gran troia,difficilmente cerca altrove.


Questo vale anche per gli uomini? :carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (10 Gennaio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Questo vale anche per gli uomini? :carneval:


io mi rifiuto di dire di mio marito che "lo tengo bene"

e spaccherei la faccia a lui se lo dicesse di me


----------



## MK (10 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io mi rifiuto di dire di mio marito che "lo tengo bene"
> 
> e spaccherei la faccia a lui se lo dicesse di me


Si torna al discorso oggetto e non soggetto. Si tiene bene come si tiene bene la macchina.


----------



## Amoremio (10 Gennaio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Si torna al discorso oggetto e non soggetto. Si tiene bene come si tiene bene la macchina.


e comunque do al termine "troia" un significato peculiare che poco c'entra col sesso in sè e nulla del tutto col fatto che l'interessata sia sposata


----------



## MK (10 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e comunque do al termine "troia" un significato peculiare che poco c'entra col sesso in sè e nulla del tutto col fatto che l'interessata sia sposata


Mah nell'immaginario maschile il termine "troia" sta a significare donna aperta a tutte le aspettative... quelle maschili ovviamente .


----------



## Nocciola (10 Gennaio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Guarda che sono anch'io una traditrice... sono stata un po' punta sul vivo con le tue affermazioni.... è solo questo. Il mio coinvolgimento in questa relazione è molto alto... il sesso in se stesso a me non interessa. Con mio marito è sempre andato bene.


Ti Quoto
anche a me hanno infastitido solo i termini usati


----------



## dave.one (10 Gennaio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Farfalla a me dà fastidio, a te non importa. Non è che si può tacciare di ipocrisia una persona che la pensa diversamente da te eh. Io con un uomo che quando sta con me si volta a guardare le belle tipe (e anche le brutte ) che passano non ci esco. Sarò malata di protagonismo ma non esco tanto per passare il tempo.


Pur rispettando totalmente il tuo punto di vista, non riesco assolutamente a far finta di nulla di fronte a qualcosa (persona, animale o cosa)che, obiettivamente, posso soltanto definire "bella".
La cosa buffa è che, a suo tempo, nonostante vedessi delle ragazze obiettivamente "belle" e sicuramente che non passano inosservate, mai mi è passata per la testa l'idea di mancare di rispetto a mia moglie andando oltre una certa soglia, variabile per ognuno di noi, oltre la quale il pensiero può giocare brutti scherzi. E ti assicuro che mia moglie se ne rendeva conto, e sapeva con certezza ciò che pensavo; poteva mettere la mano sul fuoco per me.
E' chiaro che è tutto soggettivo, è il mio modo di reagire. Ma capisco e comunque rispetto il tuo punto di vista.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Gennaio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Farfalla a me dà fastidio, a te non importa. Non è che si può tacciare di ipocrisia una persona che la pensa diversamente da te eh. Io con un uomo che quando sta con me si volta a guardare le belle tipe (e anche le brutte ) che passano non ci esco. Sarò malata di protagonismo ma non esco tanto per passare il tempo.


Trovo da ipocriti non farlo se lo si vuole fare. Scusa forse mi ero espressa male.
Stai estremizzando, non dico uno che passa la sera a guardarle, ma se capita non mi sconvolgo.
Nemmeno io sono mai uscita per passare il tempo, sono una donna abb direi molto ironica e se devo ridere a uno sguardo lo faccio senza per questo sentirmi inferiore alla persona a cui era rivoltao.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Gennaio 2011)

dave.one ha detto:


> Pur rispettando totalmente il tuo punto di vista, non riesco assolutamente a far finta di nulla di fronte a qualcosa (persona, animale o cosa)che, obiettivamente, posso soltanto definire "bella".
> La cosa buffa è che, a suo tempo, nonostante vedessi delle ragazze obiettivamente "belle" e sicuramente che non passano inosservate, mai mi è passata per la testa l'idea di mancare di rispetto a mia moglie andando oltre una certa soglia, variabile per ognuno di noi, oltre la quale il pensiero può giocare brutti scherzi. E ti assicuro che mia moglie se ne rendeva conto, e sapeva con certezza ciò che pensavo; poteva mettere la mano sul fuoco per me.
> E' chiaro che è tutto soggettivo, è il mio modo di reagire. Ma capisco e comunque rispetto il tuo punto di vista.


cosa faccio ti pigio ancora????


----------



## aristocat (10 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> se era solo quello avresti potuto limitarti a leggere
> invece non l'hai fatto
> 
> sicuro sicuro di essere così sicuro?


Vabbè ma queste son domande filosofiche da 1 milione di dollari ; per darsi una risposta compiuta, consapevole e distaccata dovrebbe prima fare un lavoro su sé stesso, lungo e che richiede un sacco di tempo... e in fondo lui è appena arrivato :singleeye:
Diamogli "fiato"  ...


----------



## MK (10 Gennaio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Trovo da ipocriti non farlo se lo si vuole fare. Scusa forse mi ero espressa male.
> Stai estremizzando, non dico uno che passa la sera a guardarle, ma se capita non mi sconvolgo.
> Nemmeno io sono mai uscita per passare il tempo, sono una donna abb direi molto ironica *e se devo ridere a uno sguardo lo faccio senza per questo sentirmi inferiore alla persona a cui era rivoltao*.


E' l'ultima parte della tua affermazione che contesto. Non è questione di sentirsi inferiore o superiori, è questione di rispetto. Ecco in questo comprendo il fare sentire importante. Se sto con te è perchè TU sei importante, tutto il resto sbiadisce, come appunto diceva Ari. E ovviamente, visto che lo faccio io, richiedo che con me si faccia altrettanto. Non dico sia giusto, io sono fatta così.


----------



## MK (10 Gennaio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Vabbè ma queste son domande filosofiche da 1 milione di dollari ; per darsi una risposta compiuta, consapevole e distaccata dovrebbe prima fare un lavoro su sé stesso, lungo e che richiede un sacco di tempo... e in fondo lui è appena arrivato :singleeye:
> Diamogli "fiato"  ...


Sì certo, però stupisce come ci si spaventi subito quando comincia il confronto.


----------



## fatata56 (10 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> E per fortuna che esiste questa fetta sconosciuta! E' quella che tiene vivo l'interesse, quella piccola parte, la scatolina nascosta che nessuno può esplorare che mantiene viva la curiosità nell'altro, la voglia di conoscere ma allo stesso tempo la consapevolezza di non arrivare mai del tutto a raggiungerlo.
> Un rapporto muore lentamente anche quando ti accorgi di non aver più questo desiderio di conoscenza dell'altro.


Non trovo piu'quello che hai scritto ieri sera''l'amante 3 volte la settimana" etc....a parte che ci vuole tempo,io non l'avrei,e poi si diventa ottimi clienti del motel,come fai a sentirlo come amantee non come marito?
Secondo ci deve ''vedere''ogni 7-10gg,se non viene a noia[/QUOTE]
 Non frequentiamo motel, lo sento amante perché tra noi c'é un trasporto, una fisicità che non riuscirei a trasferire nella quotidianità di un rapporto coniugale, a volte é capitato di non stare insieme per 7-10 giorni, ma non cambia molto sai? La passione non viene meno a causa della frequenza con la quale ci si vede, é una questione di pelle...


----------



## Mari' (10 Gennaio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Sì certo, però stupisce come ci si spaventi subito quando comincia il confronto.



*... ci si sente *










:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Furia francese e ritirata spagnola  :mrgreen:


----------



## aristocat (10 Gennaio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Sì certo, però stupisce come ci si spaventi subito quando comincia il confronto.


Bé, sì, ho visto anch'io che a Lothar nostro gli salta la mosca al naso ogni 2x3... :mexican:
Ma in generale, volevo dire che capire il perchè profondo di certe nostre scelte (giuste o sbagliate) in un dato momento, non è sempre facile e immediato... richiede lunga riflessione


----------



## MK (10 Gennaio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Bé, sì, ho visto anch'io che a Lothar nostro gli salta la mosca al naso ogni 2x3... :mexican:
> Ma in generale, volevo dire che capire il perchè profondo di certe nostre scelte (giuste o sbagliate) in un dato momento, non è sempre facile e immediato... richiede lunga riflessione


A volte non basta una vita (Lothar non mi sto rivolgendo a te eh, non fare il permaloso ).


----------



## Nocciola (10 Gennaio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> E' l'ultima parte della tua affermazione che contesto. Non è questione di sentirsi inferiore o superiori, è questione di rispetto. Ecco in questo comprendo il fare sentire importante. Se sto con te è perchè TU sei importante, tutto il resto sbiadisce, come appunto diceva Ari. E ovviamente, visto che lo faccio io, richiedo che con me si faccia altrettanto. Non dico sia giusto, io sono fatta così.


Ok allora io sono fatta diversamente:up:
Ma non ero io quella che pensava che bisogna far sentire importante il partner? 
Comunque non mi sento meno importante se l'uomo con cui sto guarda per un attimo una donna che merita di essere guardata


----------



## contepinceton (11 Gennaio 2011)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> "" Ma cocco, perchè hai bisogno di quella vecchiaccia? Posso benissimo essere io la tua puttana tutte le volte che vuoi"...
> 
> Il livello della situazione e' quello e l'ipotetica risposta e' in linea con il comportamento del marito.....


Si io facevo il discorso di lei moglie che prende in mano le redini della situazione...andiamo XD...a volte noi uomini siamo solo dei bambini da educare eh, da svezzare...
Poi dai mi ricordo mio nonno che mi diceva che con la moglie non fai le cosacce sporche, ma molto goduriose che fai con le amichette...( ah lui le ha sempre chiamate signore!).

Ma sapete non è raro il caso di uomini che si vergognano di chiedere certe cose alla loro compagna eh? E vanno a farle con le prostitute eh?


----------



## contepinceton (11 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sei su traditori.net?
> 
> o con l'età cala la vista?
> in questo caso, sappi che poi segue il battista :carneval:, o magari il tuo problema, da 2 o 3 anni, non è l'assuefazione allo champagne, ma proprio questo e tu ritieni di risolverlo dandogli un po' di chinotto


io leggo tradimento.net
Il Portale dell'Infedeltà

( Titolo fuor viante per molti eh?)
Non c'è scritto il portale di noi vittime dell'adulterio.
Impressionante come i traditi si portino sto marchio a vita.
Incredibile eh?
Ma io nel 1950 fui tradita eh?
E ancora soffro...


----------



## contepinceton (11 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> tu quoque?
> 
> ma che ti piglia?
> 
> (ma poi è necessario essere sposate per concretizzare quell'archetipo?)


Mi dispiace amoremio...Saby...è così...
La sua coscienza è libera eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (11 Gennaio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Vabbè ma queste son domande filosofiche da 1 milione di dollari ; per darsi una risposta compiuta, consapevole e distaccata dovrebbe prima fare un lavoro su sé stesso, lungo e che richiede un sacco di tempo... e in fondo lui è appena arrivato :singleeye:
> Diamogli "fiato"  ...


ho infatti precisato che alle domande non è necessario rispondere, soprattutto non qui

la domanda resta sospesa, se lui (o altri) ritiene di volerla cassare è libero di farlo
se invece può servire, ora o in futuro, per riflettere su sè stessi in un momento in cui si è pronti o se ne ha voglia, idem

credo che su questo forum, quasi sempre, rispondere non sia cortesia ma un'opportunità, da cogliere pubblicamente o meno come più ci aggrada

ma porre le domande che il comportamento di un utente ci fa sorgere (eccetto quelle personali che potrebbero condurre a rivelare la sua identità) credo sia utile e, ancora, lecito

se poi viene aggiornato il regolamento, stabilendo che ai nuovi utenti non si possono far domande o non le si possono fare prima di un tot (1 mese, 3 mesi, ....) dall'iscrizione (o da quando cominciano a postare?) magari mi adeguo (o magari no)


----------



## contepinceton (11 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ho infatti precisato che alle domande non è necessario rispondere, soprattutto non qui
> 
> la domanda resta sospesa, se lui (o altri) ritiene di volerla cassare è libero di farlo
> se invece può servire, ora o in futuro, per riflettere su sè stessi in un momento in cui si è pronti o se ne ha voglia, idem
> ...


Maddio che palle...ma che palle...XD...
Allora signori miei...
Ma porca miseria si legge eh?
Arriva qui uno nuovo...Lothar...visto manco io un giorno e succede il putiferio...
Casso arriva un nuovo utente...non aggreditelo eh? Non trattatelo male...non mettetelo a disagio...lui ha solo messo in atto la sua strategia per dire la sua...
E cosa ha di strano Lothar?
Me lo spieghi?
Guardate che sono finiti i tempi...o la pensi come diciamo noi...o sei un PDM...eh?

Insomma cosa avevamo?
Uno che ha una certa età una certa personalità sposato da 24 anni...che è si pone certe domande...e cerca certe risposte...
Casso se uno dice...dopo 24 anni ho voglia di farmi qualche baldoria, qualche botta di allegria...gli si dice...sei un malato mentale...hai problemi...e se tua moglie ti becca...e qui e che là...

A me Lothar ha fatto una tenerezza incredibile...mi sono rivisto ai tempi dei miei esordi...XD...

Ma dio che palle per me...quando bisogna costruirsi a tutti i costi una prigione di pensiero che si chiama etica manichea...XD...

Ah sai noi traditi siamo le brave persone...
I traditori invece...

E invece amoremio io sono la testimonianza vivente di un uomo che ti dice...
Mi dispiace sante e perfette da voi io ho avuto solo giudizi, un aiuto, un conforto, la comprensione, la tenerezza, la stima, l'affetto io l'ho avuta solo dalle donne considerate poco di buono...
Quindi io starò sempre con loro e dalla loro parte...

Come disse... "le brave persone" hanno già la loro ricompensa...

Però se Lothar entrava dicendo...sniff...sob...sniff sob...sono stato tradito da mia moglie...allora tutti pieni di comprensione...

Noto infine che molti uomini traditi sono decisi a dar battaglia...eh?
Forse noi uomini siamo meno orgogliosi...qua vedo Tenebroso, Davide, Astonished...che non fanno tante storie...si sono detti la vita continua...e ceste...


----------



## lothar57 (11 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Maddio che palle...ma che palle...XD...
> Allora signori miei...
> Ma porca miseria si legge eh?
> Arriva qui uno nuovo...Lothar...visto manco io un giorno e succede il putiferio...
> ...


Caro Conte,vedi io me la sono cercata e non ho pentimenti di sorta,pero'ti dico sono rimasto male per l'aggressione che solo tu,tra tutti questi ''amici'',hai colto.
Non voglio vantarmi,ma io se uscendo dall'ufficio vedo il diavolo non faccio una piega,e quindi questo rancore mi e'scivolato addosso come acqua.
Ma come giustamente scrivi tu,perche'?????
Io sono stato educato e gentile con tutti, a parte uno che si e'permesso di offendere,come e''possibile?
Sai Conte sul quotidiano che leggo,alla domenica c'e'un'articolo ironico e piacevole scritto da un noto comico bolognese,l'ultimo era sulla schizzofrenia che attanaglia la gente in auto,basta un niente per scendere e menarsi,sono tutti schizzati,irosi,scontenti.
La crisi?la cig?o le..corna a casa?
Purtroppo in questo sito la stragrande e'cosi'erennemente incazzata con il mondo,e si aspettava una pecorella smarrita come hai scritto,non un leone.
Mi sono divertito pero',alcuni mi hanno fatto tenerezza,cosi'buoni e timorosi


----------



## Amoremio (11 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro Conte,vedi io me la sono cercata e non ho pentimenti di sorta,pero'ti dico sono rimasto male per l'aggressione che solo tu,tra tutti questi ''amici'',hai colto.
> Non voglio vantarmi,ma io se uscendo dall'ufficio vedo il diavolo non faccio una piega,e quindi questo rancore mi e'scivolato addosso come acqua.
> Ma come giustamente scrivi tu,perche'?????
> Io sono stato educato e gentile con tutti, a parte uno che si e'permesso di offendere,come e''possibile?
> ...


e il leone saresti tu?

contento te :up:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (11 Gennaio 2011)

Lothar:


sei romagnolo?


----------



## Amoremio (11 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro Conte,vedi io me la sono cercata e non ho pentimenti di sorta,pero'ti dico sono rimasto male per l'aggressione che solo tu,tra tutti questi ''amici'',hai colto.
> Non voglio vantarmi,ma io se uscendo dall'ufficio vedo il diavolo non faccio una piega,e quindi questo rancore mi e'scivolato addosso come acqua.
> Ma come giustamente scrivi tu,perche'?????
> Io sono stato educato e gentile con tutti, a parte uno che si e'permesso di offendere,come e''possibile?
> ...


qui quoto te in maniera utilitaristica (scusa, eh?), dato che hai quotato il "conte" che *per me è in ignore*

"che palle che palle" (per usare le parole che ti son care) sarebbe reciproco 


è successo un putiferio? ma dove?

aggredito? trattato male? messo a disagio?
ma quanto son sensibili questi leoni!

a me non pare che gli sia stato detto che è un malato mentale
e comunque non l'ho fatto io



non ti crucciare, dai
svolgi tranquillamente la tua attività di proselitismo su questo palcoscenico dove allo stato attuale reciti il tuo personaggio:
a me non me ne cale (come è noto ai più)

ma la tua divisione delle donne in "sante e perfette" e "poco di buono"
è fasulla e patetica più della parte che stai recitando (e peraltro funzionale alla stessa)

e ora disapprovami, pure
se si eccettua la nota modalità di accusare i traditi di voler vittimizzare i traditori, pare che quello sia l'unico modo di relazionarti con chi non fa parte del tuo fan club
ma a me mi rimbalzi più e più volte (non t'eccitare però :rotfl

ciao ciao :ciao:


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Gennaio 2011)

Trovo anche io che Lothar non sia stato aggredito.
Si è posto come persona estremamente sicura di sè e delle sue idee, manifestando in certi momenti una considerazione delle donne che ha urtato la mia sensibilità -e non solo la mia- e gli sono state fatte notare incongruenze del suo pensiero.
A queste osservazioni, si è sentito minacciato.
Vorrei anche far notare che qui ci sono diversi traditori convinti delle loro azioni, Chiara tanto per dirne una, che reagiscono in modo assolutamente tranquillo quando si sviluppa un discorso sulle loro motivazioni.
La sensazione dall'esterno, se posso permettermi, è che, appunto, Lothar non sia così sicuro di sè come si è provocantemente mostrato, ed è per questo che si è sentito punto sul vivo.

No, non è il forum dei traditi come non è quello dei traditori ma di entrambi. Tuttavia, non solo traditi hanno manifestato perplessità sull'agire di Lothar. In modo, IMHO, al più ironico e scherzoso.
Tranne Rabarbaro, ma, insomma, Rabarbaro è Rabarbaro.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro Conte,vedi io me la sono cercata e non ho pentimenti di sorta,pero'ti dico sono rimasto male per l'aggressione che solo tu,tra tutti questi ''amici'',hai colto.
> Non voglio vantarmi,ma io se uscendo dall'ufficio vedo il diavolo non faccio una piega,e quindi questo rancore mi e'scivolato addosso come acqua.
> Ma come giustamente scrivi tu,perche'?????
> Io sono stato educato e gentile con tutti, a parte uno che si e'permesso di offendere,come e''possibile?
> ...


Ti capisco eh?
Tu non hai idea di cosa non ho passato io qui dentro.
Ma ho saputo difendermi e inserirmi bene.
Allora ne parliamo?
Ascolta...ognuno di noi ha la propria sensibilità.
Così mi è capitato nella vita di vedere persone TOTALMENTE insensibili al mio dolore...e che mi hanno detto cosa vuoi che sia, a te non è capitato niente...vuoi mettere la mia unghia rotta?
Altresì mi è capitato di fare le malore per nascondere il mio dolore ad altre persone che sembravano sentirselo sulla pelle...
Vedi qui ci sono persone che per aver subito un tradimento han visto la loro vita distrutta....e chiedono rispetto.
Quello che io deploro è che una persona per il semplice fatto di aver subito un torto e non sia stato in grado di reagire con contromisure efficaci, rivendichi il diritto e la consapevolezza di sentirsi meglio degli altri.

In altre parole...io ti riconosco una grande irruenza...
Mi piace da impazzire il tuo andar fuori diritto senza tanti peli sulla lingua...
Se accetti la sfida e resti qui...imparerai a conoscere i diversi caratteri e modi di pensare dei diversi utenti....

E immagino che tua moglie sia un pezzo da 90 e non una donnicciola...
Non a caso ti ho chiesto cosa capita se ti becca...


----------



## lothar57 (11 Gennaio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Lothar:
> 
> 
> sei romagnolo?


che offesaaaa....scherzo adoro la Romagna,e come potrei fare senza piadina.sangiovese,e Riviera?
Pero'abito nell'altra meta'cioe'Emilia


----------



## lothar57 (11 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> qui quoto te in maniera utilitaristica (scusa, eh?), dato che hai quotato il "conte" che *per me è in ignore*
> 
> "che palle che palle" (per usare le parole che ti son care) sarebbe reciproco
> 
> ...


Il Conte e'l'unico o quasi che sa scrivere in italiano,e che ha mostrato comprensione,io al suo posto avrei fatto lo stesso.
Tu come altri ne hai avuta molto meno,ma pazienza,non si puo'andare bene a tutti


----------



## lothar57 (11 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti capisco eh?
> Tu non hai idea di cosa non ho passato io qui dentro.
> Ma ho saputo difendermi e inserirmi bene.
> Allora ne parliamo?
> ...


 
Grazie della comprensione intanto,sei l'unico che l'ha fatto,anche se dissenti usi modi civili,come faccio poi io.
Hai pienamente ragione,a me non e'sembrato di avere urtato la sensibilita'di altri,se fosse successo,mi scuso,perche'quando sbaglio l'ammetto.
Si mia moglie e'tosta,abituata a comandare,..al lavoro,nonche'volpe,e intelligente,infatti mi mi guardo bene da fare qualsiasi errore.
Caro Conte,mi stimoli,le sfide mi piacciono,per cui rimango qua',magari piu'defilato,per la gioia del''popolino''


----------



## Nocciola (11 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Grazie della comprensione intanto,sei l'unico che l'ha fatto,anche se dissenti usi modi civili,come faccio poi io.
> Hai pienamente ragione,a me non e'sembrato di avere urtato la sensibilita'di altri,se fosse successo,mi scuso,perche'quando sbaglio l'ammetto.
> Si mia moglie e'tosta,abituata a comandare,..al lavoro,nonche'volpe,e intelligente,infatti mi mi guardo bene da fare qualsiasi errore.
> Caro Conte,mi stimoli,le sfide mi piacciono,per cui rimango qua',magari piu'defilato,per la gioia del''popolino''


Mi intrometto solo perchè sono una di quelle che ho commentato più volte i tuoi interventi.
Fino a che hai usato il termine "gran troia" riferito a una moglie soddisfatta che tradisce, nulla di quello che hai detto mi era sembrato meritevole di attacco.
Comunque mi sembri "forte" abbastanza per sostenere critiche e commenti, e te lo dice una che all'inizio ha un filino faticato:up:


----------



## cleo81 (11 Gennaio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Il problema è che lo fate anche quando state con la moglie/fidanzata/compagna ecc.ecc.
> 
> Tra amiche si sta a parlare di uomini sì, ma non a discutere di come sarebbe bello fare sesso con quel sedere, con quei pettorali con quel... beh si è capito no:mexican:?


Scusate per il ritardo... ma sono stata via qualche giorno... un caro saluto a tutti voi!

OH Si' sì... Io con le amiche del cuore... certo che parlo anche di quello... è umano avere certi pensieri, no? E se non se ne parla con le amiche... 

"Oh, ma lo hai visto quello? Uhmmmm... fa venire certi pensieri!"
"E poi ho sentito dire che... ehm... è piuttosto bravo in certi giochini..."


----------



## Rabarbaro (11 Gennaio 2011)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> No, non è il forum dei traditi come non è quello dei traditori ma di entrambi. Tuttavia, non solo traditi hanno manifestato perplessità sull'agire di Lothar. In modo, IMHO, al più ironico e scherzoso.
> Tranne Rabarbaro, ma, insomma, Rabarbaro è Rabarbaro.


 

Madama... veramente... in questo mondo
Conciòssiacosaquandofosseché...
il quadro non è tondo...  
Mi fa specie che un paio di considerazioni lapalissiane, oltretutto condite da chiarissimi apprezzamenti, siano state fraintese in modo così marchiano.

Che se, per ipotesi, il pigliar lucciole per lanterne fosse cagionato dalla ottentottaggine di uno sgherro che guarda la Luna col crivello, semina virgole in frangenti insensati e innalza al rango di troie le candide figlie di Eva, io lo capirei...
Ma chi non ragiona col la pancia ed è di digestione lenta, deve certo aver sorvolato sul senso, se non sull'intero periodare di ciò che fu vergato.
E, badate bene, non è questione giustificabile colla considerazione che lo stesso mirabile pesaggio possa generare in alcuni la sindrome di Stendhal ed in altri la vendetta di Montezuma!

Mi interpreto da solo, a scanso di equivoci:

Citazione:
Originariamente Scritto da *lothar57*  
_Non e'che vada fiero di essere cosi',tutti abbiamo difetti,io quello l'ho sempre avuto,pero'negli affari ti assicuro che aiuta moltissimo.
E anche qui',se uno si mette a pensare al dispiacere che da'alla lei/lui,e'finita,sbaglio lo so,ma alla mia eta'e'dura cambiare.
Forse avete ragione,voi,non saprei,davvero_


Ciao Lothar!
Te sei un guappo(1) che sguazza(2) nel guano guidando l'iguana(3) nel guado!(4)
Ed io li ho sempre apprezzati quelli che fanno quello che riescono ad essere senza troppe inutili remore(5), come quelli che confezionano origami di gru col proprio lardo dopo aver mangiato come delle fogne di Calcutta solo per propiziarsi un fausto colesterolo, o come quelli che indugiano con fare sospetto nelle chilometriche file di solidarietà ai birilli stradali, o, addirittura, come quelli che tentano di defibrillare le vongole che trovano appiccicate sul bavaglino strisciato dell'arancione degli spaghetti allo scoglio.
Ma(6), come colui che si fa il bidet con la mescalina per dimenticare di essersi infilato celenterati giganti nelle terga, pari essere restio anche solo a raderti il muschio(7) che ti ha colonnizzato mentre ti guardavi crescere le unghie fino al soffitto attendendo di diventare un collezionista dei tuoi stessi coproliti che un tempo nacquero morbidi e fumanti!
Perchè è inadatto ad un sorriso convincente il colluttorio di sebo giallo che di solito sputa chi è uso ad infilare gonadi turchine in altrui cavità alienanti(8).

E tutto questo non è che l'inizio.

Oppure no?

Ciao! 

(1)Il *guappo* [...] rappresenta l'immagine dell'uomo d'onore, gentiluomo e romantico[...].
(2)*Sguazzare*, passare al guado un fiume.
(3)Le *iguane* sono molto simili alle lucertole, ma più grosse e più lente.
(4)La frase va così interpretata: Tu rappresenti un uomo d'onore che cerca di attraversare l'impura consistenza del mondo che ti circonda, fruendo purtroppo di mezzi impacciati e sostanzialmente conservativi.
(5)Qui l'A. esprime apertamente il proprio apprezzamento per il destinatario del messaggio.
(6)In opposizione alle lodi precedenti si introduce, con questa forma avversativa, un appunto di modesta entità alle modalità con cui il soggetto esplica il suo immobilismo.
(7)L'immagine dell'uomo che esita a radersi il muschio simboleggia il rifiuto opposto ad ogni forma, anche embrionale, di mutare il proprio modus vivendi omeostatico.
(8)In questo passo l'A. sottolinea il sostanzioso nocumento che l'infedeltà coniugale può cagionare alla schiettezza ed onestà della persona umana, quivi immaginate come un convincente e franco sorriso.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Gennaio 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Madama... veramente... in questo mondo
> Conciòssiacosaquandofosseché...
> il quadro non è tondo...
> Mi fa specie che un paio di considerazioni lapalissiane, oltretutto condite da chiarissimi apprezzamenti, siano state fraintese in modo così marchiano.
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA....
Mi ci voleva questa oggi XD...
Rabarbaro con le note....AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...
Mi hai fatto venire in mente quando uscivo interrogato al liceo con il bignami di Dante...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA....

Cioè tu ti fai il Binni, il Sapegno...con te stesso...
Lectura Rabarbarensis....AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Tubarao (11 Gennaio 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> (1)Il *guappo* [...] rappresenta l'immagine dell'uomo d'onore, gentiluomo e romantico[...].
> (2)*Sguazzare*, passare al guado un fiume.
> (3)Le *iguane* sono molto simili alle lucertole, ma più grosse e più lente.
> (4)La frase va così interpretata: Tu rappresenti un uomo d'onore che cerca di attraversare l'impura consistenza del mondo che ti circonda, fruendo purtroppo di mezzi impacciati e sostanzialmente conservativi.
> ...


Ecco! :incazzato:Ho capito che non ci avevo capito una beneamata ceppa :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Gennaio 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Madama... veramente... in questo mondo
> Conciòssiacosaquandofosseché...
> il quadro non è tondo...
> Mi fa specie che un paio di considerazioni lapalissiane, oltretutto condite da chiarissimi apprezzamenti, siano state fraintese in modo così marchiano.
> ...



:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:

Tralascio l'A. commentato... non riesco a smettere di ridere... :rotfl: :rotfl:

Posso solo aggiungere un "eccheccacchio, a me non si fa passare neppure un Rabarbaro è Rabarbaro, e invece al tizio della rosa è una rosa è una rosa lo sventagliano con gli allori....."


----------



## contepinceton (11 Gennaio 2011)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> Tralascio l'A. commentato... non riesco a smettere di ridere... :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> Posso solo aggiungere un "eccheccacchio, a me non si fa passare neppure un Rabarbaro è Rabarbaro, e invece al tizio della rosa è una rosa è una rosa lo sventagliano con gli allori....."


Qualo è il tizio con la rosa?
Quale rosa?
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA....Lectura Rabarbarensis...ASASASAahahahahahahaha...


----------



## lothar57 (11 Gennaio 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Madama... veramente... in questo mondo
> Conciòssiacosaquandofosseché...
> il quadro non è tondo...
> Mi fa specie che un paio di considerazioni lapalissiane, oltretutto condite da chiarissimi apprezzamenti, siano state fraintese in modo così marchiano.
> ...


Senza offesa ma hai proprio nient'altro da fare che scrivere queste scemenze inutili,mahhhhhhh........


----------



## contepinceton (11 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Senza offesa ma hai proprio nient'altro da fare che scrivere queste scemenze inutili,mahhhhhhh........


Ma no dai...
Ascolta Lothar...fa come me no?
Leggi...e quello che non ti interessa lo lasci perdere no?
Dai non beccarti con Rabarbaro...non capisco perchè ti senti preso per il culo da lui...
Anche lui ha il suo perchè...
Cavoli se ti pappi l'insulti di Daniele allora cosa fai?
Ti spari?
Adesso è calmino eh?
Prova tu a dire a Daniele...sai mia moglie mi ha tradito...e vedrai arrivare una pletora di insulti contro la tua signora che neanche te lo immagini...


----------



## Rabarbaro (11 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Senza offesa ma hai proprio nient'altro da fare che scrivere queste scemenze inutili,mahhhhhhh........


Oh, mio lodato Dulcineo del Toboso!
Qual crudele sortilegio ti ha trasformato in sì rude individuo?

Sarà dura anche per un eccelso Pigmalione come il Conte far di te una passabile My Fair Lady...


----------



## lothar57 (11 Gennaio 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Oh, mio lodato Dulcineo del Toboso!
> Qual crudele sortilegio ti ha trasformato in sì rude individuo?
> 
> Sarà dura anche per un eccelso Pigmalione come il Conte far di te una passabile My Fair Lady...


 
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (11 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma no dai...
> Ascolta Lothar...fa come me no?
> Leggi...e quello che non ti interessa lo lasci perdere no?
> Dai non beccarti con Rabarbaro...non capisco perchè ti senti preso per il culo da lui...
> ...


detto e fatto Conte...guarda sotto...


----------



## passante (11 Gennaio 2011)

sì beh. è normale che si accendano gli animi, non si parla di bruscolini e leggendo questo forum a volte si sente tanta sofferenza che... mi pare tutto normale.

io in questo momento capisco un po' le parole di tutti, e non mi viene da giudicare. non posso giudicare, è evidente: non potrei mai giudicare qualcuno in base alla sua vita sentimentale e sessuale.


----------



## MK (11 Gennaio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ok allora io sono fatta diversamente:up:
> Ma non ero io quella che pensava che bisogna far sentire importante il partner?
> Comunque non mi sento meno importante se l'uomo con cui sto guarda per un attimo una donna che merita di essere guardata


E ancora... lo so ho questo brutto vizio di considerare basilare per il mio partner quello che è basilare per me. Io sento di mancare di rispetto se mi guardo attorno mentre lui mi parla dei massimi sistemi. E quindi di conseguenza...


----------



## aristocat (11 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ho infatti precisato che alle domande non è necessario rispondere, soprattutto non qui
> 
> *la domanda resta sospesa*, se lui (o altri) ritiene di volerla cassare è libero di farlo
> se invece può servire, ora o in futuro, per riflettere su sè stessi in un momento in cui si è pronti o se ne ha voglia, idem
> ...


Ah ecco. Più che altro mettevo le mani avanti... per fugare eventuali speranze, di "risposta celere & 100% obiettiva" da parte dell'interessato* 
Però, vedo con piacere che aspettative di questo tipo non ne nutri :singleeye:. E fai bene, direi... 

* non per "mancanze" di Lothar ma perchè tanti, al posto suo, non saprebbero pronunciarsi "lucidamente" al riguardo, così su due piedi...:blank:


----------



## passante (11 Gennaio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> E ancora... lo so ho questo brutto vizio di considerare basilare per il mio partner quello che è basilare per me. Io sento di mancare di rispetto se mi guardo attorno mentre lui mi parla dei massimi sistemi. E quindi di conseguenza...


giusto o sbagliato, ipocrisia o rispetto o educazione o quel che sia, noi non si guarda  e il primo dei due che si fa beccare a sbirciare si prende un pugno sulla bocca dello stomaco :up: :mexican:


----------



## passante (11 Gennaio 2011)

e funziona :carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (12 Gennaio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ah ecco. Più che altro mettevo le mani avanti... per fugare eventuali speranze, di "*risposta celere & 100% obiettiva" da parte dell'interessato**
> Però, vedo con piacere che aspettative di questo tipo non ne nutri :singleeye:. E fai bene, direi...
> 
> * non per "mancanze" di Lothar ma perchè tanti, al posto suo, non saprebbero pronunciarsi "lucidamente" al riguardo, così su due piedi...:blank:


sai ari,
anche quando il soggetto pensa di essere pronto a porsi la domanda o si sforza comunque di rispondere, l' obiettività è relativa e comunque contingente
ma quella risposta costituisce comunque un primo passo
(ricordi tink ai suoi esordi?)
e, se anche non è mai detto che i successivi vadano nella stessa direzione (hai presente elisa?) e la destinazione finale è comunque incerta, i passi sono il superamento dell'immobilismo, dunque della crescita


----------



## Amoremio (12 Gennaio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> e funziona :carneval:


----------



## MK (13 Gennaio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> e funziona :carneval:


Hai provato? Dato o ricevuto?


----------



## passante (13 Gennaio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Hai provato? Dato o ricevuto?


reciprocamente


----------



## MK (13 Gennaio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> reciprocamente


Quindi entrambi indispettiti degli sguardi che vagano? Allora non sono l'unica


----------



## VcomeVendetta (5 Febbraio 2011)

*Non ho la risposta ma*

Io il suo tradimento l'ho scoperto subito dopo la loro prima volta, se non fossi stata così insospettita dai suoi cambiamenti e anche " fortunata " a scoprirlo subito non posso sapere quanto sarebbe durata.
Quindi non so cosa si provi di fronte a tre anni di tradimento... Mi viene solo da dire di stare lontani un po', e' l'unica cosa che puo' fare chiarezza.
Forza.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> Io il suo tradimento l'ho scoperto subito dopo la loro prima volta, se non fossi stata così insospettita dai suoi cambiamenti e anche " fortunata " a scoprirlo subito non posso sapere quanto sarebbe durata.
> Quindi non so cosa si provi di fronte a tre anni di tradimento... Mi viene solo da dire di stare lontani un po', e' l'unica cosa che puo' fare chiarezza.
> Forza.


Si va ben dai...
Hai scoperto una scappatella no?
Anch'io ho beccato una scappatella...
Ma una cosa te la dico davvero...
Se per lei fosse stata una cosa importante, io non l'avrei mai scoperta, forse quello che vi sfugge è che se due persone hanno una relazione e si amano...fanno di tutto per proteggersi...
Dai l'hai scoperto...perchè era un neofita...o perchè non sono cose per lui eh? Ricordo un mio amico al bar...che era sconvolto...pareva impazzito...alla fine ci racconta che non sa come nè perchè è andato con una prostituta...e là che diceva...lo devo dire a mia moglie e noi taci...taci XD...


----------



## VcomeVendetta (6 Febbraio 2011)

*Secondo me e' piu' una questione di furbizia e astuzia*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Si va ben dai...
> Dai l'hai scoperto...perchè era un neofita...o perchè non sono cose per lui eh?..


Uno che da un giorno all'altro CAMBIA LOOK, FA PESI IN CASA, PROFUMO ARMANI, LASCIA UN LIBRICINO REGALATO DA LEI IN BELLA VISTA CON TANTO DI DEDICA... e' un po' ingenuo. 
Antennine, sms controllati alla sua prima doccia e TRAC scoperto.
Non scomodiamo Freud sulla voglia di essere scoperti.

Io quando ho tradito in passato i fidanzatini non mi sono mai fatta beccare.


----------



## Mari' (6 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> Uno che da un giorno all'altro CAMBIA LOOK, FA PESI IN CASA, PROFUMO ARMANI, LASCIA UN LIBRICINO REGALATO DA LEI IN BELLA VISTA CON TANTO DI DEDICA... e' un po' ingenuo.
> Antennine, sms controllati alla sua prima doccia e TRAC scoperto.
> Non scomodiamo Freud sulla voglia di essere scoperti.
> *
> Io quando ho tradito in passato i fidanzatini non mi sono mai fatta beccare.*



AH!

:foto:​


----------



## VcomeVendetta (6 Febbraio 2011)

*Ero piccina*



Mari' ha detto:


> AH!
> 
> :foto:​


Non ne vado fiera ma neanche me ne vergogno.


----------



## Daniele (6 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> Non ne vado fiera ma neanche me ne vergogno.


Ed invece dovresti! Cambia davvero poco dal tuo comportamento con essi e da quello di tuo marito con te, solo una vicenda legale chiamata matrimonio, ma il rispetto lo si deve a tutti. Con questa cosa mi sei caduta di parecchio nella mia scala...che tristezza.
Pensa che spero che la mia ex se ne vergogni un poco di quello che ha fatto a me almeno per tutta la vita, ma così non sarà mai e la vita che quasi mi ha preso ha avuto come controaltare il nulla.


----------



## VcomeVendetta (6 Febbraio 2011)

*Aspetta, io avevo 16-17 anni*



Daniele ha detto:


> Ed invece dovresti! Cambia davvero poco dal tuo comportamento con essi e da quello di tuo marito con te, solo una vicenda legale chiamata matrimonio, ma il rispetto lo si deve a tutti. Con questa cosa mi sei caduta di parecchio nella mia scala...che tristezza.
> Pensa che spero che la mia ex se ne vergogni un poco di quello che ha fatto a me almeno per tutta la vita, ma così non sarà mai e la vita che quasi mi ha preso ha avuto come controaltare il nulla.


Poi fatti l 'idea che vuoi ma non credo che a quell'eta' sia strano che con le vacanze baci un altro e poi al ritorno molli il tuo fidanzato.
In ogni caso non punto al premio "candore", e sinceramente sono passati due decenni. I fidanzati "storici" li ho sempre rispettati eccome.

Scusa ma tu da ragazzino non l 'hai mai fatto?


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> Uno che da un giorno all'altro CAMBIA LOOK, FA PESI IN CASA, PROFUMO ARMANI, LASCIA UN LIBRICINO REGALATO DA LEI IN BELLA VISTA CON TANTO DI DEDICA... e' un po' ingenuo.
> Antennine, sms controllati alla sua prima doccia e TRAC scoperto.
> Non scomodiamo Freud sulla voglia di essere scoperti.
> 
> Io quando ho tradito in passato i fidanzatini non mi sono mai fatta beccare.


Ma non lo metto in dubbio eh?
Mah...sembra quasi che lui volesse attirare spasmodicamente la tua attenzione su di te...
Insomma mia cara...come si dice da noi...
Pazienza poareto, ma anca stupido!


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ed invece dovresti! Cambia davvero poco dal tuo comportamento con essi e da quello di tuo marito con te, solo una vicenda legale chiamata matrimonio, ma il rispetto lo si deve a tutti. Con questa cosa mi sei caduta di parecchio nella mia scala...che tristezza.
> Pensa che spero che la mia ex se ne vergogni un poco di quello che ha fatto a me almeno per tutta la vita, ma così non sarà mai e la vita che quasi mi ha preso ha avuto come controaltare il nulla.


Ahiahaiaahaiahihai...
Sai Daniele...per un secondo avevo pensato che V fosse la tua degna compagna...già vagheggiavo una cena al lume di candela...con voi due...che digrignate i denti e fate lle bave alla bocca...che guardate torvi le altre coppie del ristorante...chissà quanti adulteri in questo locale...luride persone...

Ma ecco che V...parla troppo...e ti scade sotto le suole delle scarpe...


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> Poi fatti l 'idea che vuoi ma non credo che a quell'eta' sia strano che con le vacanze baci un altro e poi al ritorno molli il tuo fidanzato.
> In ogni caso non punto al premio "candore", e sinceramente sono passati due decenni. I fidanzati "storici" li ho sempre rispettati eccome.
> 
> Scusa ma tu da ragazzino non l 'hai mai fatto?


Senti sei neofita...per favore...Daniele...no lui non l'ha mai fatto...pensa che è ancora incazzato come una iena per essere andato con una...che gli aveva taciuto di essere impegnata...lui non pensa a quanto piacere questa donna gli ha ampiamente donato...no lui si sente imbrogliato...perchè sta qua ha taciuto che è impegnata eh?

Perchè secondo te..una che ha deciso di fare certe cose...viene a dirti...ehi amico vacci piano con me...sono una donna sposata? 

Ma in che mondo siamo...


----------



## VcomeVendetta (7 Febbraio 2011)

*Su un forum ci si confronta ci mancherebbe!*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non lo metto in dubbio eh?
> Mah...sembra quasi che lui volesse attirare spasmodicamente la tua attenzione su di te...
> Insomma mia cara...come si dice da noi...
> Pazienza poareto, ma anca stupido!


Forse ha pensato che avessi fatto chissa' cosa da adulta, e comunque ognuno ha i suoi parametri, ci mancherebbe.
Io non informo il prossimo sui suoi movimenti su e giu' dalla mia classifica (anche perche' non la faccio) e' un po' un vivere sul chi va la'... Ma ha anche una storia alle spalle che lo ha segnato, quindi posso capire che sia suscettibile.

Non giudico, non sono nessuno per farlo!


----------



## VcomeVendetta (7 Febbraio 2011)

*Aiuto sono finita in un ingranaggio del forum*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ahiahaiaahaiahihai...
> Sai Daniele...per un secondo avevo pensato che V fosse la tua degna compagna...già vagheggiavo una cena al lume di candela...con voi due...che digrignate i denti e fate lle bave alla bocca...che guardate torvi le altre coppie del ristorante...chissà quanti adulteri in questo locale...luride persone...
> 
> Ma ecco che V...parla troppo...e ti scade sotto le suole delle scarpe...


Nella vita si risulta simpatici o antipatici, e non si puo ' piacere a tutti. 
Non sono Rosy Bindi e non aspiro ad esserlo. 
Chi mi deve mettere una lettera scarlatta lo faccia.
Io non sento il bisogno di fare altrettanto.
Serenamente mi auguro!!!


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> Nella vita si risulta simpatici o antipatici, e non si puo ' piacere a tutti.
> Non sono Rosy Bindi e non aspiro ad esserlo.
> Chi mi deve mettere una lettera scarlatta lo faccia.
> Io non sento il bisogno di fare altrettanto.
> Serenamente mi auguro!!!


Tranquilla...dai...:up::up:
No è che il tuo tono di scrivere, e le tue iniziative contro la persona complice nell'adulterio con tuo marito...sembrano come dire...che sei Daniele al femminile no?
E' successo anche a me sai?
Pensa quando iniziò a scrivere CHiara Matraini, dissero...questa è il conte...al femminile...
Lei comunque è molto più bella di me
Nessuna lettera Scarlatta...XD...


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> Forse ha pensato che avessi fatto chissa' cosa da adulta, e comunque ognuno ha i suoi parametri, ci mancherebbe.
> Io non informo il prossimo sui suoi movimenti su e giu' dalla mia classifica (anche perche' non la faccio) e' un po' un vivere sul chi va la'... Ma ha anche una storia alle spalle che lo ha segnato, quindi posso capire che sia suscettibile.
> 
> Non giudico, non sono nessuno per farlo!


Ci mancherebbe...è vero ognuno ha i suoi parametri...
E non sono mai oggettivi e che vanno bene per tutti eh?
No guarda lui è lui...
Ma francamente non ho capito che bisogno avevi di dire alle amiche di lei...insomma dai...
Ma non voglio con questo sminuire il tuo dolore o la tua sofferenza...che non sia mai.:up:


----------



## VcomeVendetta (7 Febbraio 2011)

*Non sai quanto e' liberatorio*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ci mancherebbe...è vero ognuno ha i suoi parametri...
> E non sono mai oggettivi e che vanno bene per tutti eh?
> No guarda lui è lui...
> Ma francamente non ho capito che bisogno avevi di dire alle amiche di lei...insomma dai...
> Ma non voglio con questo sminuire il tuo dolore o la tua sofferenza...che non sia mai.:up:


Se una fa una cosa del genere deve avere almeno le P@lle di non nascondersi dietro a un dito. Io ho sempre risposto delle mie azioni. 
Tanto con i suoi esaurimenti nervosi si e' fatta compatire abbastanza da tenersi le sue amiche, diciamo che le altre donne sono state avvisate. Una forma deviata di tam-tam. E cosí facendo ho scoperto che lei ha un po' il VIZIETTO di gattamorteggiare con i vari mariti. 

Come si fa a non GRIDARE a tutti quello che ha fatto? Credo che il mio fegato abbia detto grazie. Io non so soffrire in silenzio. Devo trasfirmare in rabbia e attaccare. 

Dai vari post capisco che qui c'e' una certa esigenza di "inquadrare" i personaggi... Non so cosa sono io ( elfo guerriero o ladro guaritore?) perche' mi contraddico da sola. 
Beh, io non metto filtri. Non mi prendo cosí sul serio da darmi un tono.
;-)


----------



## lothar57 (7 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non lo metto in dubbio eh?
> Mah...sembra quasi che lui volesse attirare spasmodicamente la tua attenzione su di te...
> Insomma mia cara...come si dice da noi...
> Pazienza poareto, ma anca stupido!


Buongiorno Conte,come va?
Sai questa storia l'ho gia'sentita;un'amico che forse non avveva le palle per dire alla moglie''basta''..ha fatto cosi',il racconto e'della moglie.
Una mattina va'in garage a sistemate delle cose,e si''dimentica''il cell acceso in casa,guarda caso.........,arriva un''buongiorno amore'',e la moglie lo legge e........si sono separati...
V...............occho perche'la storia e'la stessa;io la relazione la tengo non segreta,ma di piu',e quelle cose li,mai e poi mai le farei.
Io non voglio farmi beccare.......come evidentemente vuole fare..........


----------



## VcomeVendetta (7 Febbraio 2011)

*Ma cosa c'entra?*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Conte,come va?
> Sai questa storia l'ho gia'sentita;un'amico che forse non avveva le palle per dire alla moglie''basta''..ha fatto cosi',il racconto e'della moglie.
> Una mattina va'in garage a sistemate delle cose,e si''dimentica''il cell acceso in casa,guarda caso.........,arriva un''buongiorno amore'',e la moglie lo legge e........si sono separati...
> V...............occho perche'la storia e'la stessa;io la relazione la tengo non segreta,ma di piu',e quelle cose li,mai e poi mai le farei.
> Io non voglio farmi beccare.......come evidentemente vuole fare..........


Lui non mi ha detto BASTA. Stiamo insieme.
Quindi non era questo il suo scopo.


----------



## lothar57 (7 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti sei neofita...per favore...Daniele...no lui non l'ha mai fatto...pensa che è ancora incazzato come una iena per essere andato con una...che gli aveva taciuto di essere impegnata...lui non pensa a quanto piacere questa donna gli ha ampiamente donato...no lui si sente imbrogliato...perchè sta qua ha taciuto che è impegnata eh?
> 
> Perchè secondo te..una che ha deciso di fare certe cose...viene a dirti...ehi amico vacci piano con me...sono una donna sposata?
> 
> Ma in che mondo siamo...


 :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:anzi Conte cosa c'e'di meglio.....sposato io sposata lei,ci si diverte,poi via ognuno a casa sua.non e'0la cosa piu'bella del mondo???
Oh si ci sono i puri e gli angioletti,personalemente ''conosco''solo Daniele,perche'in giro vedo tanti diavoli e diavolesse.......che se ne strafregano di tutti stiscrupoli moralistici.....
Che noi non abbiamo vero amico?


----------



## Simy (7 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> Lui non mi ha detto BASTA. Stiamo insieme.
> Quindi non era questo il suo scopo.


 sei sicura? ti ha lanciato dei segnali, ricordati che generalmente un uomo (ma questo vale anche per le donne) si fa beccare solo se vuole farsi beccare!


----------



## Amoremio (7 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> Poi fatti l 'idea che vuoi ma non credo che a quell'eta' sia strano che con le *vacanze baci un altro e poi al ritorno molli il tuo fidanzato.*
> In ogni caso non punto al premio "candore", e sinceramente sono passati due decenni. I fidanzati "storici" li ho sempre rispettati eccome.
> 
> Scusa ma tu da ragazzino non l 'hai mai fatto?


ooh!!

cerchiamo di non essere più realisti del re

questo non è tradimento (secondo me)
sarà che all'epoca mia i cell. non c'erano
ma non credo che nessuna, andando in vacanza senza il ragazzo, appena vede uno che minimamente gli piace, si attacchi al telefono per dire al ragazzo che non stanno più insieme

da qui a far diventare tradimento anche gli sguardi il passo è breve

modello: tutti colpevoli, nessun colpevole


----------



## VcomeVendetta (7 Febbraio 2011)

*Francamente*



Simy ha detto:


> sei sicura? ti ha lanciato dei segnali, ricordati che generalmente un uomo (ma questo vale anche per le donne) si fa beccare solo se vuole farsi beccare!


Se da quando l'ho beccato non ha fatto altro che darsi del c0glione e tentare di recuperare allora perche' avrebbe voluto farsi beccare?
Solo per ferirmi?
Non e' ne' vigliacco da non dirmi basta in faccia, ne' intendeva lasciarmi visto che sono 6 mesi che mi insegue, quindi va bene farsi le pipp3 mentali su ogni dettaglio ma qui siamo fuori tema e pure su una falsa pista, secondo me.


----------



## Amoremio (7 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> Se da quando l'ho beccato non ha fatto altro che darsi del c0glione e tentare di recuperare allora perche' avrebbe voluto farsi beccare?
> Solo per ferirmi?
> Non e' ne' vigliacco da non dirmi basta in faccia, ne' intendeva lasciarmi visto che sono 6 mesi che mi insegue, quindi va bene farsi le pipp3 mentali su ogni dettaglio ma qui siamo fuori tema e pure su una falsa pista, secondo me.


ci sono anche quelli che non riescono a tirarsi indietro ma per i quali il tradimento proprio non è congeniale
da quanto tempo stavate insieme quando è successo?


----------



## Simy (7 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> Se da quando l'ho beccato non ha fatto altro che darsi del c0glione e tentare di recuperare allora perche' avrebbe voluto farsi beccare?
> Solo per ferirmi?
> Non e' ne' vigliacco da non dirmi basta in faccia, ne' intendeva lasciarmi visto che sono 6 mesi che mi insegue, quindi va bene farsi le pipp3 mentali su ogni dettaglio ma qui siamo fuori tema e pure su una falsa pista, secondo me.


 anche il mio ex si è dato del coglione per mesi quando l'ho beccato (e io l'ho beccato perchè la sua amante è venuta sotto casa...nonostante avessi capito che c'era qualcosa che non andava) mi ha chiesto scusa..mi mandava messaggi dove mi giurava che non l'avrebbe fatto mai più e mi implorava di non lasciarlo...


----------



## VcomeVendetta (7 Febbraio 2011)

*No scusate*



Amoremio ha detto:


> ci sono anche quelli che non riescono a tirarsi indietro ma per i quali il tradimento proprio non è congeniale
> da quanto tempo stavate insieme quando è successo?


Io apprezzo anche il fatto di fare le pulci a ogni meandro pero' voglio essere chiara: io mi sono iscritta qui per capire I MIEI sentimenti.
Non passero' il tempo a scervellarmi pure sugli obiettivi reconditi di mio marito, PRIMO perche' non ho nessuna intenzione di farmi segh3 mentali su ipotesi SECONDO perche' a me importa DI ME e di come gestirmi adesso TERZO perche'  non credo che serva a molto.

Poi se invece e' obbligatorio fare sforzi retorici per ALLARGARE i problemi anziche' andare al nocciolo ... Beh io sono pragmatica e un'ipotesi assurda non e' prioritaria.


----------



## VcomeVendetta (7 Febbraio 2011)

*Ma infatti*



Simy ha detto:


> anche il mio ex si è dato del coglione per mesi quando l'ho beccato (e io l'ho beccato perchè la sua amante è venuta sotto casa...nonostante avessi capito che c'era qualcosa che non andava) mi ha chiesto scusa..mi mandava messaggi dove mi giurava che non l'avrebbe fatto mai più e mi implorava di non lasciarlo...


Non faccio previsioni su quello che fara' mio marito in futuro, dico solo che secondo me non aveva il piano di farsi beccare.


----------



## Daniele (7 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> Poi fatti l 'idea che vuoi ma non credo che a quell'eta' sia strano che con le vacanze baci un altro e poi al ritorno molli il tuo fidanzato.
> In ogni caso non punto al premio "candore", e sinceramente sono passati due decenni. I fidanzati "storici" li ho sempre rispettati eccome.
> 
> Scusa ma tu da ragazzino non l 'hai mai fatto?


No, rispetto prima di tutti me stesso! Da ragazzo giovane non mi ero messo con nessuna perchè non mi interessava advere un finto rapporto da adulti senza esserlo, vivevo la mia vita con molta più spensieratezza di quanto si possa credere e mi rendo conto che fossi felice, non poco. Poi dopo anche in storie più  leggere  ho sempre mantenuto una certa linea, perchè so cosa sgnifica soffrire e l'ho visto anche negli occhi degli altri e quella empatia che possedevo mi poteva arrecare danno se mi fossi comportato malamente, molti. Perchè fare una azione di cui ti pentiresti come un cane? Poi per uno che fa fatica a celare il vero diventa un problema andare con una per poi lasciare la precedente, perchè io con sincerità avrei detto la verità, causando ancora più sofferenza. Visto che certe cose non le so fare semplicemente non mi metto nelle condizioni di farle e vivo meglio.
Comunque per me questa relazione del tuo lui con la tizia era un tipico bisogno di attenzioni, ma non da parte dell'altra, ma tue, ricorda che gli uomini sono come bambini, quando una donna viene ad avere un figlio deve (triste a dirsi) imparare a dividere il tempo tra due bambini, il bimbo picccolo ed il bambinone che è dentro l'uomo.


----------



## VcomeVendetta (7 Febbraio 2011)

*5 anni*



Amoremio ha detto:


> ci sono anche quelli che non riescono a tirarsi indietro ma per i quali il tradimento proprio non è congeniale
> da quanto tempo stavate insieme quando è successo?


Sposati da 6 mesi.


----------



## Daniele (7 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:anzi Conte cosa c'e'di meglio.....sposato io sposata lei,ci si diverte,poi via ognuno a casa sua.non e'0la cosa piu'bella del mondo???
> Oh si ci sono i puri e gli angioletti,personalemente ''conosco''solo Daniele,perche'in giro vedo tanti diavoli e diavolesse.......che se ne strafregano di tutti stiscrupoli moralistici.....
> Che noi non abbiamo vero amico?


Lothar, ecco perchè sono immmancabilmente una persona più bella. Probabilmente più vincente in certi campi (anche lavorativi) e via dicendo. Sai di me si sanno piccole cose certe, affidarmi una responsabilità vuol dire metterla in mani sicure e questa linea di tendenza che ho messo in atto permane.


----------



## Amoremio (7 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> Io apprezzo anche il fatto di fare le pulci a ogni meandro pero' voglio essere chiara: *io mi sono iscritta qui per capire I MIEI sentimenti.*
> Non passero' il tempo a scervellarmi pure sugli obiettivi reconditi di mio marito, PRIMO perche' non ho nessuna intenzione di farmi segh3 mentali su ipotesi SECONDO perche' a me importa DI ME e di come gestirmi adesso TERZO perche' non credo che serva a molto.
> 
> Poi se invece e' obbligatorio fare sforzi retorici per ALLARGARE i problemi anziche' andare al nocciolo ... Beh io sono pragmatica e un'ipotesi assurda non e' prioritaria.


questo significa partire dai fondamentali
è molto giusto
primo: capire sè stessi

ma qui ognuno esprime il suo pensiero indipendentemente dalla specifica esigenza segnalata
e ti assicuro che è molto utile, anche se all'inizio può non sembrare


----------



## Amoremio (7 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> Sposati da 6 mesi.




pochino, per pensare di prendersi una vacanza

pensi che si possa essere sentito addosso una responsabilità che gli poteva sembrare di non saper sostenere?


----------



## VcomeVendetta (7 Febbraio 2011)

*A patto che non sia*



Amoremio ha detto:


> questo significa partire dai fondamentali
> è molto giusto
> primo: capire sè stessi
> 
> ...


Un gioco intitolato "demoliamo per partito preso proprio le cose che non sono state messe in discussione".
Se io pensassi che mio marito sotto sotto voleva lasciarmi lo avrei immediatamente lasciato e senza nessun ragionamento dopo.
Per mesi gli ho detto che era libero, che se voleva lei AMEN, ma lui attaccato a me come un koala.
Tanto con questa ipotesi cosa otteniamo? Non devo guardargli sms e facebook pero' devo scrutarlo con questo sospetto alla ricerca di indizi? 

Chiarisco: su un FORUM si accetta anzi si CERCA l'opinione altrui, quindi SEMPRE E COMUNQUE GRAZIE. Questo pero' mi sembra un vicolo cieco: se sotto sotto voleva lasciarmi prima o poi si capira', mi tradira' di nuovo o me lo dira'.

E anche se voleva essere beccato... Che cambia?


----------



## Daniele (7 Febbraio 2011)

V, ti dirò, (ti chiamerò V come il personaggio...meglio così no???) tu secondo me devi mettere in chiaro a lui un punto, che dovrà riconsquistarsi la tua fiducia e la tua stima, deve saperlo e che se ti vuole deve dimostrarlo, non solo facendo come il Koala (che immagine buffa, scusa) ma anche con i fatti.


----------



## Sabina (7 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> ricorda che gli uomini sono come bambini, quando una donna viene ad avere un figlio deve (triste a dirsi) imparare a dividere il tempo tra due bambini, il bimbo picccolo ed il bambinone che è dentro l'uomo.


Un uomo di questo tipo e' solo un uomo immaturo. Una donna dopo una gravidanza, un parto e un bambino piccolo in simbiosi con lei che dipende da lei in tutto e per tutto, si trova in una situazione molto delicata sia dal punto di vista emotivo che fisico. Non sto qui a raccontarti tutto quello che significa per una donna l'arrivo di un figlio, so solo che se mi fossi ritrovata a dover seguire due bambini invece di uno (neonato e marito) e se mio marito non fosse stato per me un sostegno in quei momenti così delicati sarebbe stata molto più dura di quello che e' stato. Un uomo sa capire che ci sono dei momenti della vita in cui prima arriva qualcun altro, che e' una parte di lui.


----------



## Simy (7 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> pochino, per pensare di prendersi una vacanza
> 
> pensi che si possa essere sentito addosso una responsabilità che gli poteva sembrare di non saper sostenere?


 ti quoto alla grande!!
cavolo dopo sei mesi già ti ha tradita!!!

apri gli occhi tesoro!


----------



## Amoremio (7 Febbraio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ti quoto alla grande!!
> cavolo dopo sei mesi già ti ha tradita!!!
> 
> apri gli occhi tesoro!


ci son pure quelli che, magari dopo lunga convivenza, ottengono di portarti all'altare e 2 settimane prima delle nozze, ti lasciano o ti tradiscono con la tua testimone di nozze, perchè colti da squaraus emotivo

il mondo è bello perchè è vario


----------



## VcomeVendetta (7 Febbraio 2011)

*Ti ringrazio*



Daniele ha detto:


> V, ti dirò, (ti chiamerò V come il personaggio...meglio così no???) tu secondo me devi mettere in chiaro a lui un punto, che dovrà riconsquistarsi la tua fiducia e la tua stima, deve saperlo e che se ti vuole deve dimostrarlo, non solo facendo come il Koala (che immagine buffa, scusa) ma anche con i fatti.


Di non aver interrotto il dialogo con me.
Lui questo lo sa, e non lo fa solo a parole, anzi.
Sta facendo di tutto e io i suoi sentimenti per me li sento veri. Così come li ho sentiti in tutti questi 6 anni. 
Lui mi ama, e se un giorno invece scoprissi che ho preso una cantonata non e' così fondamentale, non mi daro' della pirl@ perche' se passo la vita a non credere al mio istinto e' finita. Lui mi ama e adesso sa che non e' l'uomo irreprensibile e perfetto che credeva di essere.
Ascolta, io ho 36 anni, lui 26. Non e' una giustificazione ma capisco i suoi problemi a essere mio marito e padre.
Quello che importa a me adesso e' capire me stessa, lui e' lampante ai miei occhi e io so vedere nel suo cuore.
E' lui che mi sprona a capire a fondo se lo perdonero' mai, lui ha paura che io a un certo punto dica "mi sono resa conto che fa troppo male convivere con quel ricordo".


----------



## Amoremio (7 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> Un gioco intitolato "demoliamo per partito preso proprio le cose che non sono state messe in discussione".
> Se io pensassi che mio marito sotto sotto voleva lasciarmi lo avrei immediatamente lasciato e senza nessun ragionamento dopo.
> Per mesi gli ho detto che era libero, che se voleva lei AMEN, ma lui attaccato a me come un koala.
> Tanto con questa ipotesi cosa otteniamo? Non devo guardargli sms e facebook pero' devo scrutarlo con questo sospetto alla ricerca di indizi?
> ...


mah 

mi pare inutile alterarsi

comunque chiedi: che cambia?

i tuoi sentimenti li vuoi chiarire solo in relazione al quadro che hai preimpostato o anche in relazione alle varie ipotesi che si attagliano agli elementi dati?

nel primo caso, fai domande precise delimitando lo scenario prescelto 
e metti in ignore chiunque vada OT 
è un modo strano per ridurre l'utilità del forum
ma contenta tu ...


----------



## VcomeVendetta (7 Febbraio 2011)

*Sara' che*



Simy ha detto:


> ti quoto alla grande!!
> cavolo dopo sei mesi già ti ha tradita!!!
> 
> apri gli occhi tesoro!


Io conto anche i 5 anni prima.
Lo so che ha fatto una cosa GRAVE.
Sintomo di cose pesanti.
Lo so.


----------



## Amoremio (7 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> Di non aver interrotto il dialogo con me.
> Lui questo lo sa, e non lo fa solo a parole, anzi.
> Sta facendo di tutto e io i suoi sentimenti per me li sento veri. Così come li ho sentiti in tutti questi 6 anni.
> Lui mi ama, e se un giorno invece scoprissi che ho preso una cantonata non e' così fondamentale, non mi daro' della pirl@ perche' se passo la vita a non credere al mio istinto e' finita. Lui mi ama e adesso sa che non e' l'uomo irreprensibile e perfetto che credeva di essere.
> ...


e che vuole?
una garanzia?


----------



## Amoremio (7 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> Io conto anche i 5 anni prima.
> Lo so che ha fatto una cosa GRAVE.
> Sintomo di cose pesanti.
> Lo so.


fai bene a contarli

ma sembra che l'ufficializzazione della vostra unione gli abbia messo "paura"
forse l'età molto giovane
poi lo hai chiamato "marito e *padre*" programmavate una gravidanza?
avete avuto da poco un figlio?
elementi questi che potrebbero far propendere per responsabilità da cui il suo inconscio ha cercato di fuggire anche se consciamente le desidera


----------



## VcomeVendetta (7 Febbraio 2011)

*Mi sono spiegata male*



Amoremio ha detto:


> mah
> 
> mi pare inutile alterarsi
> 
> ...


Se c'e' l'ipotesi che lui volesse farmelo sapere, ma che al contempo non volesse lasciarmi, vuol dire che voleva punirmi, e questo l'ho gia' accettato come possibile spiegazione. L'ho stressato e lui mi ha punito.
Non voglio "chiudere l'argomento" ma solo capire se oltre a questa ipotesi ci sono degli sviluppi utili.

Scusate, sono una pessima frequentatrice di forum.
Il mio mondo e' crollato piu' volte in questo anno e probabilmente non so neanche piu' confrontarmi con il mondo.

Probabilmente non dovevo scegliere lui e dovevo immaginare che avrei fatto questa fine. Pensavo che un uomo potesse lasciarmi o odiarmi. Ma non credevo che potesse tradirmi. Sono passionale, generosa, indipendente, allegra, anzi... ERO cosí.
Non credevo di meritarmi 'sto schifo.
Sono stata superba, ormai sono vecchia per lui, questa e' la realta'.
E lui e' troppo debole e mi stima troppo per lasciarmi, ma dovrebbe.


----------



## VcomeVendetta (7 Febbraio 2011)

*Volevamo un figlio*



Amoremio ha detto:


> fai bene a contarli
> 
> ma sembra che l'ufficializzazione della vostra unione gli abbia messo "paura"
> forse l'età molto giovane
> ...


Ma abbiamo scoperto che lui non puo' averne.


----------



## VcomeVendetta (7 Febbraio 2011)

*Lui mi dice*



Amoremio ha detto:


> e che vuole?
> una garanzia?


Che se io dovessi scoprire che stare con lui non mi rende piu' felice devo lasciarlo, che non devo soffrire come un cane per una m3rda di uomo come lui. 
Poi immancabilmente piange.


----------



## Amoremio (7 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> Se c'e' l'ipotesi che lui volesse farmelo sapere, ma che al contempo non volesse lasciarmi, *vuol dire che voleva punirmi*, e questo l'ho gia' accettato come possibile spiegazione. L'ho stressato e lui mi ha punito.
> .............


o farsi punire


----------



## Simy (7 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> Se c'e' l'ipotesi che lui volesse farmelo sapere, ma che al contempo non volesse lasciarmi, vuol dire che voleva punirmi, e questo l'ho gia' accettato come possibile spiegazione. L'ho stressato e lui mi ha punito.
> Non voglio "chiudere l'argomento" ma solo capire se oltre a questa ipotesi ci sono degli sviluppi utili.
> 
> Scusate, sono una pessima frequentatrice di forum.
> ...


 con quello che hai scritto ti sei risposta da sola a tutte le tue domande.... forse stai solo aspettando che sia lui a prendere la decisione..


----------



## Mari' (7 Febbraio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> VcomeVendetta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Se c'e' l'ipotesi che lui volesse farmelo sapere, ma che al contempo non volesse lasciarmi, vuol dire che voleva punirmi, e questo l'ho gia' accettato come possibile spiegazione. L'ho stressato e lui mi ha punito.
> ...


Piu' che altro, lei sta aspettando un segno eclatante da parte di lui  .


----------



## VcomeVendetta (7 Febbraio 2011)

*Grazie*



Simy ha detto:


> con quello che hai scritto ti sei risposta da sola a tutte le tue domande.... forse stai solo aspettando che sia lui a prendere la decisione..


Forse e' cosí. In effetti e' brutto quando e' il tradito a dover scegliere. 
Io mi sento in dovere di fare la mamma e perdonarlo dopo la sgridata, e lui probabilmente ha bisogno di un'amante di cui innamorarsi davvero per trovare la forza di lasciarmi. 
Ho la brutta sensazione di dirigere io il suo cervello, cmq mi vede come donna grande e forte. Se io lo stimo lui riesce a non disprezzarsi. 

Bleah.


----------



## Amoremio (7 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> Che se io dovessi scoprire che stare con lui non mi rende piu' felice devo lasciarlo, che non devo soffrire come un cane per una m3rda di uomo come lui.
> Poi immancabilmente piange.


ma tu a questo gli sei moglie o madre?

(scusa eh?)

vabbè

il fatto di scoprire che non può aver figli potrebbe averlo vissuto come una sua mancanza grave verso il vostro rapporto, un tradimento delle tue aspettative
potrebbe essere stato il fattore scatenante del tradimento vero
e che lui volesse fartelo sapere perchè tu lo potessi cacciare per quest'ultimo senza essere, quindi:
- costretta a scegliere tra lui e la possibilità di aver figli
- costretta a dirgli che lui non ti stava più bene per quella carenza
- qualunque altra paturnia il suo subconscio possa aver elaborato

oppure è semplicamente molto immaturo e/o non ha il coraggio di dire che ha sbagliato a sposarsi


----------



## Amoremio (7 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Piu' che altro, lei sta aspettando un segno eclatante da parte di lui  .


più eclatante di così


----------



## Amoremio (7 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> Forse e' cosí. In effetti e' brutto quando e' il tradito a dover scegliere.
> Io mi sento in dovere di fare la mamma e perdonarlo dopo la sgridata, e lui probabilmente ha bisogno di un'amante di cui innamorarsi davvero per trovare la forza di lasciarmi.
> Ho la brutta sensazione di dirigere io il suo cervello, cmq mi vede come donna grande e forte. Se io lo stimo lui riesce a non disprezzarsi.
> 
> *Bleah*.


 
quoto il rosso

se il quadro è quello che descrivi
ma anche se è semplicemente la sensazione che ti dà
che aspetti?


----------



## VcomeVendetta (7 Febbraio 2011)

*:-(*



Amoremio ha detto:


> e che lui volesse fartelo sapere perchè tu lo potessi cacciare per quest'ultimo senza essere, quindi:
> - costretta a scegliere tra lui e la possibilità di aver figli
> - costretta a dirgli che lui non ti stava più bene per quella carenza
> - qualunque altra paturnia il suo subconscio possa aver elaborato
> ...



O le due cose insieme...


----------



## VcomeVendetta (7 Febbraio 2011)

*Non lo amo da coetanea*



Amoremio ha detto:


> quoto il rosso
> 
> se il quadro è quello che descrivi
> ma anche se è semplicemente la sensazione che ti dà
> che aspetti?


Lo so che mi darete della pazza ma mi sembrerebbe di abbandonarlo.
Ragiono da mamma. E' da malati di mente.
Ma non riesco a ragionare solo da moglie.
Non ci riesco. Non dopo 6 anni a guidarlo nella sua crescita come uomo.

Mi sento in trappola.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Febbraio 2011)

Ma lui ha 26 anni... ne aveva 21 quando vi siete messi insieme... quanti anni aveva quando avete deciso di provare ad avere un figlio?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Febbraio 2011)

Ma poi perché stiamo scrivendo sul thread di Borzi e non su quello di V?


----------



## Simy (7 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma poi perché stiamo scrivendo sul thread di Borzi e non su quello di V?


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:giusto!!! ma come ci siamo arrivati? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (7 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> Lo so che mi darete della pazza ma mi sembrerebbe di abbandonarlo.
> Ragiono da mamma. E' da malati di mente.
> Ma non riesco a ragionare solo da moglie.
> Non ci riesco. Non dopo 6 anni a guidarlo nella sua crescita come uomo.
> ...


 si ma la mamma dovrebbe averla...tu sei sua moglie non puoi tenerlo per mano! deve crescere il ragazzo ed imparare a comminare con le sue gambe!


----------



## VcomeVendetta (7 Febbraio 2011)

*24*



quintina ha detto:


> Ma lui ha 26 anni... ne aveva 21 quando vi siete messi insieme... quanti anni aveva quando avete deciso di provare ad avere un figlio?


Prima di stare insieme ne avevamo parlato. E avevamo trovato un compromesso decente (io non decrepita e lui non neopatentato).

Sì, va bene, non avevamo speranza.
Peccato che luo recitasse la parte del quarantenne.


----------



## Simy (7 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> Prima di stare insieme ne avevamo parlato. E avevamo trovato un compromesso decente (io non decrepita e lui non neopatentato).
> 
> Sì, va bene, non avevamo speranza.
> Peccato che luo recitasse la parte del quarantenne.


 scusa ma forse mi sono persa qualche post per strada... tu quanti anni hai??


----------



## VcomeVendetta (7 Febbraio 2011)

*Dieci piu' di lui*



Simy ha detto:


> scusa ma forse mi sono persa qualche post per strada... tu quanti anni hai??


Io ne ho 36.


----------



## lothar57 (7 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> Se da quando l'ho beccato non ha fatto altro che darsi del c0glione e tentare di recuperare allora perche' avrebbe voluto farsi beccare?
> Solo per ferirmi?
> Non e' ne' vigliacco da non dirmi basta in faccia, ne' intendeva lasciarmi visto che sono 6 mesi che mi insegue, quindi va bene farsi le pipp3 mentali su ogni dettaglio ma qui siamo fuori tema e pure su una falsa pista, secondo me.


 
Senti V anche se non mi ritengo super esperto in materia ti dico che,investigatore a parte farsi beccare usando super cautele,e'quasi impossibile.
Se poi uno/a e'cosi'cretino da non resistere alla voglia del sms di buona notte,o alla telefonata fuori dagli orari canonici,cioe'tutti e due al lavoro,se usa un cell che tutti sanno,be'allora vuole essere scoperto.
COme e'successo a te


----------



## Simy (7 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Senti V anche se non mi ritengo super esperto in materia ti dico che,investigatore a parte farsi beccare usando super cautele,e'quasi impossibile.
> *Se poi uno/a e'cosi'cretino da non resistere alla voglia del sms di buona notte,o alla telefonata fuori dagli orari canonici,cioe'tutti e due al lavoro,se usa un cell che tutti sanno,be'allora vuole essere scoperto*.
> COme e'successo a te


 sono d'accordo con te Lothar..l'avevo già scritto in un altro post...un traditore si fa scoprire solo se vuole essere scoperto...anche se c'è sempre l'imprevisto è chiaro!


----------



## Simy (7 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> Io ne ho 36.


 io ho vissuto la mia storia a parti inverse perchè era lui ad everne 15 più di me... 
..però ripeto deve imparare a camminare con le sue gambe....non puoi decidere sempre tu per lui altrimenti non crescerà mai.


----------



## Amoremio (7 Febbraio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> io ho vissuto la mia storia a parti inverse perchè era lui ad everne 15 più di me...
> ..però ripeto deve imparare a camminare con le sue gambe....non puoi decidere sempre tu per lui altrimenti non crescerà mai.


e qualora crescesse
sentirebbe il bisogno di affrancarsi da mammà


----------



## Simy (7 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e qualora crescesse
> sentirebbe il bisogno di affrancarsi da mammà


 no ma lui si scarica la coscienza lasciando che sia sempre e solo lei a decidere! e come vedi ora che lei è un attimo in "stan-by" lui non sa cosa fare!


----------



## VcomeVendetta (7 Febbraio 2011)

*Altro paradosso*



Simy ha detto:


> no ma lui si scarica la coscienza lasciando che sia sempre e solo lei a decidere! e come vedi ora che lei è un attimo in "stan-by" lui non sa cosa fare!


Il tradimento me lo ha fatto vedere perlomeno capace di fare qualcosa che non avessi deciso io.
C'e' stato del SOLLIEVO.
io avevo capito che stava per succedere ma ho lasciato che accadesse

Dopo mi sembrava almeno un umano con pulsioni proprie.

8-0


----------



## Amoremio (7 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> Il tradimento me lo ha fatto vedere perlomeno *capace di fare qualcosa che non avessi deciso io*.
> C'e' stato del SOLLIEVO.
> io avevo capito che stava per succedere ma ho lasciato che accadesse
> 
> ...


 
magari si è sentito anche lui così


----------



## VcomeVendetta (7 Febbraio 2011)

*Credo proprio di sì*



Amoremio ha detto:


> magari si è sentito anche lui così


... A che livelli si puo' arrivare...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:anzi Conte cosa c'e'di meglio.....sposato io sposata lei,ci si diverte,poi via ognuno a casa sua.non e'0la cosa piu'bella del mondo???
> Oh si ci sono i puri e gli angioletti,personalemente ''conosco''solo Daniele,perche'in giro vedo tanti diavoli e diavolesse.......che se ne strafregano di tutti stiscrupoli moralistici.....
> Che noi non abbiamo vero amico?


Mi mancavano proprio le tue sparate da mister supermegasborone :up::up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> Se una fa una cosa del genere deve avere almeno le P@lle di non nascondersi dietro a un dito. Io ho sempre risposto delle mie azioni.
> Tanto con i suoi esaurimenti nervosi si e' fatta compatire abbastanza da tenersi le sue amiche, diciamo che le altre donne sono state avvisate. Una forma deviata di tam-tam. E cosí facendo ho scoperto che lei ha un po' il VIZIETTO di gattamorteggiare con i vari mariti.
> 
> Come si fa a non GRIDARE a tutti quello che ha fatto? Credo che il mio fegato abbia detto grazie. Io non so soffrire in silenzio. Devo trasfirmare in rabbia e attaccare.
> ...


Beh inquadrare...però sai io mi sono divertito un mondo...fai conto che io sia un quadro...le tre madri hanno fatto di tutto per mettermi una cornice...e io le ho messe a soqquadro.

Vedi mia cara, io la vedo da un altro punto di vista...tu denunciando la gattamorta...hai fatto sapere a tutti che sei "cornuta" capisci?
Per me non sarebbe mai un affare bono...a meno che tu non ami venir compatita...a me basta che non vai in giro con la maglietta con scritto sopra me tapina, c'ho le corna...tutto lì.

Piuttosto direi che quelli che hanno maggior personalità emergono nel forum no?

Così il forum è variopinto...un tempo invece era monocolore...


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Conte,come va?
> Sai questa storia l'ho gia'sentita;un'amico che forse non avveva le palle per dire alla moglie''basta''..ha fatto cosi',il racconto e'della moglie.
> Una mattina va'in garage a sistemate delle cose,e si''dimentica''il cell acceso in casa,guarda caso.........,arriva un''buongiorno amore'',e la moglie lo legge e........si sono separati...
> V...............occho perche'la storia e'la stessa;io la relazione la tengo non segreta,ma di piu',e quelle cose li,mai e poi mai le farei.
> Io non voglio farmi beccare.......come evidentemente vuole fare..........


Vero...sono dei classici...eh?
Lasciare nella giacca uno scontrino...
Una lettera...
Come dire...ho fatto le cosacce...adesso ok...vediamo come reagisce se lo scopre...
E' un esperimento no? Vediamo che cosa mi capita se le dico...che...


----------



## lothar57 (7 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Mi mancavano proprio le tue sparate da mister supermegasborone :up::up::up:


Quintinaaaaaaaa
Dai gia'che e'lunedi'...........non sono cosi',peccato che non riusciro'ad essere a Mn,so'che dal vivo non sei cosi'cattivella,o no?


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:anzi Conte cosa c'e'di meglio.....sposato io sposata lei,ci si diverte,poi via ognuno a casa sua.non e'0la cosa piu'bella del mondo???
> Oh si ci sono i puri e gli angioletti,personalemente ''conosco''solo Daniele,perche'in giro vedo tanti diavoli e diavolesse.......che se ne strafregano di tutti stiscrupoli moralistici.....
> Che noi non abbiamo vero amico?


Mio caro...
Non so se ci sia qualcosa di meglio o se sia la cosa più bella del mondo.
Ma tu descrivi una crudissima realtà.
Dici il vero.
Io non ho proprio nessun scrupolo di tipo moralistico.
Me ne sono accorto.

Vedi Lothar...però in queste cose...le persone fanno delle analisi economiche: cosa ci guadagno e cosa ci rimetto eh?

Se hai molto da perdere, stai attento, se ritieni di non aver oramai più nulla da perdere perchè tutto è perduto...ti dici...ma che me frega...oggi ci sono...domani non si sa...


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Quintinaaaaaaaa
> Dai gia'che e'lunedi'...........non sono cosi',peccato che non riusciro'ad essere a Mn,so'che dal vivo non sei cosi'cattivella,o no?


Lothar...come non riesci a venire a Mantova? Ok ho capito...vengo a prenderti con la forza...ci parlo io con tua moglie...e le dico...gent.ma signora...importantissimi affari mi tengono impegnato con suo marito...veda di non fiatare e di non rompermi il cazzo...che gli affari tra uomini...sono cose serie...perchè signora noi uomini siamo cose serie...XD...

Che dici attacca?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## lothar57 (7 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lothar...come non riesci a venire a Mantova? Ok ho capito...vengo a prenderti con la forza...ci parlo io con tua moglie...e le dico...gent.ma signora...importantissimi affari mi tengono impegnato con suo marito...veda di non fiatare e di non rompermi il cazzo...che gli affari tra uomini...sono cose serie...perchè signora noi uomini siamo cose serie...XD...
> 
> Che dici attacca?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


 
Credimi sulla parola;venti giorni fa'appena entrato qua',al raduno non sarei venuto neanche dipinto.
Ora verrei a piedi,perche'ho capito che tutti,anche qualcuna che continua a darmi addosso siete belle persone.
 Mahhhhh......... come faccio Conte??
Dovrei inventare una balla,tipo una convention di un fornitore,ma al venerdi'sera sono sempre finite.....cavolo datemi qualche idea..
Sai Conte,ma mi ripeto,quella e'una volpe galattica,e'dura da ''fregare''...vedremo......


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Credimi sulla parola;venti giorni fa'appena entrato qua',al raduno non sarei venuto neanche dipinto.
> Ora verrei a piedi,perche'ho capito che tutti,anche qualcuna che continua a darmi addosso siete belle persone.
> Mahhhhh......... come faccio Conte??
> Dovrei inventare una balla,tipo una convention di un fornitore,ma al venerdi'sera sono sempre finite.....cavolo datemi qualche idea..
> Sai Conte,ma mi ripeto,quella e'una volpe galattica,e'dura da ''fregare''...vedremo......


Ma dai Lothar... uno come te... che non riesce ad allontanarsi mezza giornata... ma dai... non ci credo... suvvia... ci prendi in giro.....................


----------



## VcomeVendetta (7 Febbraio 2011)

*Nessuno mi ha compatita*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh inquadrare...però sai io mi sono divertito un mondo...fai conto che io sia un quadro...le tre madri hanno fatto di tutto per mettermi una cornice...e io le ho messe a soqquadro.
> 
> Vedi mia cara, io la vedo da un altro punto di vista...tu denunciando la gattamorta...hai fatto sapere a tutti che sei "cornuta" capisci?
> Per me non sarebbe mai un affare bono...a meno che tu non ami venir compatita...a me basta che non vai in giro con la maglietta con scritto sopra me tapina, c'ho le corna...tutto lì.
> ...


O comunque io non mi faccio compatire.
IO NON MI METTO IN DISCUSSIONE SULLA MIA DIGNITA' PERCHE' HO LE CORNA. e' chi tradisce che sbaglia, ed e' l'amante che ruba.
L'ipocrisia di non dire niente sa tanto di Sicilia. I panni sporchi io li butto in faccia e in piazza. 
Ma non mi aspetto che chi inganna il coniuge e prospera nella sicurezza di un'eventuale reazione possa condividere.
Non capisco il perche' di tanto sconcerto... Certo, se tutti facessero come me sarebbero cavoli acidi per molti eh?
Comode 'ste mogli che soffrono in silenzio vero?


----------



## lothar57 (7 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma dai Lothar... uno come te... che non riesce ad allontanarsi mezza giornata... ma dai... non ci credo... suvvia... ci prendi in giro.....................


No Quintina dico sul serio,di giorno feriale vado dove voglio,ma di sabato,se lavoro o se vado in bici alle 13 sono sempre a casa.
Cosa gli posso raccontare??
Dovrei imbastire una balla colossale...e non vorrei perdere il resto..mi capisci vero??
Non semplice....o se no si ripete....venite un sabato a luglio a Riccione...non sarebbe male...ciao


----------



## VcomeVendetta (7 Febbraio 2011)

*Aggiungo*



VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> O comunque io non mi faccio compatire.
> IO NON MI METTO IN DISCUSSIONE SULLA MIA DIGNITA' PERCHE' HO LE CORNA. e' chi tradisce che sbaglia, ed e' l'amante che ruba.
> L'ipocrisia di non dire niente sa tanto di Sicilia. I panni sporchi io li butto in faccia e in piazza.
> Ma non mi aspetto che chi inganna il coniuge e prospera nella sicurezza di un'eventuale reazione possa condividere.
> ...


Che a me delle persone non importa proprio nulla.
Non ho mai inseguito la loro stima, l'ho sempre ricevuta e basta.
Pure adesso.


----------



## Amoremio (7 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> Che a me delle persone non importa proprio nulla.
> Non ho mai inseguito la loro stima, l'ho sempre ricevuta e basta.
> Pure adesso.


infatti.

mi pare tu abbia abbastanza carne al fuoco da non doverti preoccupare se il barbeque fa un po' di fumo


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Credimi sulla parola;venti giorni fa'appena entrato qua',al raduno non sarei venuto neanche dipinto.
> Ora verrei a piedi,perche'ho capito che tutti,anche qualcuna che continua a darmi addosso siete belle persone.
> Mahhhhh......... come faccio Conte??
> Dovrei inventare una balla,tipo una convention di un fornitore,ma al venerdi'sera sono sempre finite.....cavolo datemi qualche idea..
> Sai Conte,ma mi ripeto,quella e'una volpe galattica,e'dura da ''fregare''...vedremo......


E se ci provo io a fregarla?
Cioè sai adoro le sfide...o dici che mi metto nei guai?
Escogitiamo qualcosa...sono un tuo vecchio compagno di università...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> O comunque io non mi faccio compatire.
> IO NON MI METTO IN DISCUSSIONE SULLA MIA DIGNITA' PERCHE' HO LE CORNA. e' chi tradisce che sbaglia, ed e' l'amante che ruba.
> L'ipocrisia di non dire niente sa tanto di Sicilia. I panni sporchi io li butto in faccia e in piazza.
> Ma non mi aspetto che chi inganna il coniuge e prospera nella sicurezza di un'eventuale reazione possa condividere.
> ...


V...ma tu capisci che la tua incazzatura dipende dal fatto che lui sta cercando disperatamente di crescere e di diventare uomo?
Ha fatto una cosa che tu non ti aspettavi potesse fare...
Da tutto quel che leggo di te, sento lui, molto succube di te.
E tu hai bisogno che sia così per sentirti importante.
Capisci almeno perchè lui ha preso paura ed è tornato all'ovile?
Capisci che è stato con una donna diversa da te, e ha capito che le donne possono essere anche diverse da te?

Tacere non è ipocrisia.
E' una scelta no?
Ma se a te ha fatto piacere fare così, sono affari tuoi.

Ma parlaci dei tuoi sentimenti.
Io ti sento furibonda, ma mi suona...come...
" COme hai osato, tu uomo, pusillanime, verme schifoso, nullità, a ribellarti al mio volere e fare una cosa tutta per te stesso? Eh? Non sai che tu, dato che sei MIO, fai come dico io e non come vuoi tu?".


----------



## Eliade (9 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> O comunque io non mi faccio compatire.
> IO NON MI METTO IN DISCUSSIONE SULLA MIA DIGNITA' PERCHE' HO LE CORNA. e' chi tradisce che sbaglia, ed e' l'amante che ruba.
> L'ipocrisia di non dire niente sa tanto di Sicilia. I panni sporchi io li butto in faccia e in piazza.
> Ma non mi aspetto che chi inganna il coniuge e prospera nella sicurezza di un'eventuale reazione possa condividere.
> ...


Ma infatti, non vedo perché ti debba preoccupare tu se il suo matrimonio poteva essere in pericolo con la tua "esplosione", quando nemmeno lei stessa si è preoccupata di tenerlo al sicuro.
Saranno problemi suoi...

Poi ovvio, se a te non dava fastidio far sapere di avere le corna...sai molte si vergognano...


----------



## minnie (10 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> O comunque io non mi faccio compatire.
> IO NON MI METTO IN DISCUSSIONE SULLA MIA DIGNITA' PERCHE' HO LE CORNA. e' chi tradisce che sbaglia, ed *e' l'amante che ruba*.
> L'ipocrisia di non dire niente sa tanto di Sicilia. I panni sporchi io li butto in faccia e in piazza.
> Ma non mi aspetto che chi inganna il coniuge e prospera nella sicurezza di un'eventuale reazione possa condividere.
> ...


 
Le persone non sono portafogli. Nessuno ruba nessuno. Chi tradisce sceglie.....


----------



## Sabina (10 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> O comunque io non mi faccio compatire.
> IO NON MI METTO IN DISCUSSIONE SULLA MIA DIGNITA' PERCHE' HO LE CORNA. e' chi tradisce che sbaglia, ed e' l'amante che ruba.
> L'ipocrisia di non dire niente sa tanto di Sicilia. I panni sporchi io li butto in faccia e in piazza.
> Ma non mi aspetto che chi inganna il coniuge e prospera nella sicurezza di un'eventuale reazione possa condividere.
> ...


Per la mia dignità invece io preferisco tenere tutto in famiglia. Posso confidarmi se ne ho bisogno con persone fidate che mi possano aiutare e sostenere ma non giudicare. 
A me personalmente recherebbe solo un danno emotivo buttare gli affari miei in piazza. Figurarsi, ho sempre fatto fatica a "comunicare" la fine della storia col fidanzatino di turno... immagina una cosa così grossa che andrebbe a coinvolgere anche i miei figli. 
Io penso che chi sta fuori si fa un'idea sua della cosa dal di fuori, non conosce completamente me, mio marito e la nostra relazione. Sono cose mie e sue.
Come vedi siamo tutti diversi.... io do una interpretazione diversa dalla tua delle "mogli" che soffrono in silenzio... per me è questa la mia dignità, il rispetto di me stessa e del mio dolore. 


P.S. L'amante non ruba nulla.... le cose si fanno in due. Io non appartengo a nessuno e così mio marito. Deve essere una scelta quella di stare insieme non un certificato di proprietà.


----------



## Sabina (10 Febbraio 2011)

minnie ha detto:


> Le persone non sono portafogli. Nessuno ruba nessuno. Chi tradisce sceglie.....


:up:


----------



## Sabina (10 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E se ci provo io a fregarla?
> Cioè sai adoro le sfide...o dici che mi metto nei guai?
> Escogitiamo qualcosa...sono un tuo vecchio compagno di università...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma sì.... un raduno di vecchi compagni universitari "ritrovati" grazie a Facebook.
Hai due mesi di tempo per prepararla.... prima le dici che li hai ritrovati.... poi dopo qualche settimana che state pensando ad una rimpatriata... poi che state decidendo sulla data (gurda un po' la maggioranza può solo di sabato ;-)) e poi le comunichi la data e le chiedi se le dà fastidio che tu vada (la richiesta di permesso è la ciliegina sulla torta).


----------



## Sabina (10 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> V...ma tu capisci che la tua incazzatura dipende dal fatto che lui sta cercando disperatamente di crescere e di diventare uomo?
> Ha fatto una cosa che tu non ti aspettavi potesse fare...
> Da tutto quel che leggo di te, sento lui, molto succube di te.
> E tu hai bisogno che sia così per sentirti importante.
> ...


In effetti è molto giovane, ti ha conosciuto che era un ragazzino. Per quanto maturo e innamorato sia e sia stato ha saltato delle tappe che i ragazzi della sua età vivono. Delle tappe che sono importanti...


----------



## lothar57 (10 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ma sì.... un raduno di vecchi compagni universitari "ritrovati" grazie a Facebook.
> Hai due mesi di tempo per prepararla.... prima le dici che li hai ritrovati.... poi dopo qualche settimana che state pensando ad una rimpatriata... poi che state decidendo sulla data (gurda un po' la maggioranza può solo di sabato ;-)) e poi le comunichi la data e le chiedi se le dà fastidio che tu vada (la richiesta di permesso è la ciliegina sulla torta).


permesso?????macche'se la cosa fosse furba e reggesse,io le dico solo vado a Mn,punto e basta,quando esco con gli amici prima dico loro di si'poi avviso...


----------



## Nocciola (10 Febbraio 2011)

minnie ha detto:


> Le persone non sono portafogli. Nessuno ruba nessuno. Chi tradisce sceglie.....


Quoto:up:
Complimenti per l'avatar:up:


----------



## minnie (10 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto:up:
> Complimenti per l'avatar:up:


 
Ri grassssssssssssssiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Sabina (10 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> permesso?????macche'se la cosa fosse furba e reggesse,io le dico solo vado a Mn,punto e basta,quando esco con gli amici prima dico loro di si'poi avviso...


Allora fai così!


----------



## lothar57 (10 Febbraio 2011)

minnie ha detto:


> Ri grassssssssssssssiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeee


Grande Minnie................foto stupenda........ciaoooooooooo


----------

